# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2021



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2021 às 00:00)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geopower (1 Fev 2021 às 10:36)

Bom dia. Fevereiro começa com céu encoberto. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## srr (1 Fev 2021 às 10:41)

Céu encoberto, hoje sem Spray.

Já estava habituado ao clima Belga, hoje até acho estranho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2021 às 11:30)

Bom dia

Esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2021 às 17:46)

Mais borrifos, céu continua tapado há semanas... 

Teve que ser, ou os 90 mm de Janeiro não teria sido atingidos. Um bocado aquém do normal.


----------



## srr (1 Fev 2021 às 17:47)

BOAS,

A nublar bastante, suponho que vão ligar o Brumizador, esta tarde/noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2021 às 17:50)

srr disse:


> BOAS,
> 
> A nublar bastante, suponho que vão ligar o Brumizador, esta tarde/noite.



Por cá parece-me que já ligaram o borrifador de novo, já vem, cá a chegar, vindo do vale do Tejo.


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

Boa noite 

Primeiro dia de Fevereiro começa ameno e com céu geralmente nublado. 
Aguaceiros de chuvisco pouco frequentes, que apenas molham o chão, mas que são bons para manter a humidade nos solos  
Vento nulo 

Mínima: *14,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,1ºC *

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2021 às 23:20)

Boa noite,
Depois duma madrugada, manhã e tarde secas e com bastante nebulosidade, mal caiu a noite e começou o "spray" de água. Desde as sete da tarde que acumulou 2,3 mm - nada mau para o princípio de fevereiro!  

Quinta e sexta prometem ser bastante chuvosas, veremos o que acontece!  

Dados de ontem, último dia de janeiro:
*
Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,3°C
Mín: 13,4°C
Prec: 1,5 mm

Agora estão 13,8°C e céu muito nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Fev 2021 às 23:44)

0.87 mm hoje, tudo com umas burrifadas dispersas, tempo muito escuro todo o dia por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2021 às 23:46)

0.4mm


----------



## Tufao André (1 Fev 2021 às 23:51)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia muito semelhante ao de ontem... Muito cinzento, chuva fraca/chuvisco e até nevoeiro entrou a meio da tarde!! Um vento fraco a moderado de SW a transportar uma grande carga de humidade, mas ainda assim ar ameno para a época.

Acumulado de *2,8 mm* durante o dia de hoje.

Ontem o mês de Janeiro terminou com um total de *75,6 mm*! Muito bom mesmo, tendo em conta que foi um período de apenas 11 dias de chuva 

Saturação total e estou muito curioso para saber o que vem aí nos próximos dias que prometem ainda mais chuva e por vezes intensa!!


----------



## srr (2 Fev 2021 às 08:59)

Boas,

O Spray das ultimas 24H, renderem 2,40 mm. 
Melhor que nada.


----------



## Geopower (2 Fev 2021 às 10:17)

Manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## srr (2 Fev 2021 às 11:53)

Voltou o Spray - impressionante os dias seguidos em modo de Spray,

Não tenho estatísticas, mas deverá ser um record em "modo" Spray


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2021 às 13:01)

Boas,

3 mm ontem
1 mm hoje

O mês de Janeiro acabou nos 80 mm, dado o tipo de precipitação que compôs esse mesmo acumulado,  de precipitação fraca  na sua generalidade pode-se dizer que é irrelevante ter sido um mês abaixo da média. (Não esquecer o mês de Dezembro 190 mm). Solos super saturados, ribeiras a correrem muito bem.
Lagoa azul na serra com capacidade máxima a largar água.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2021 às 14:08)

Boa tarde,
O chuvisco de ontem lá ficou pelos 2,3 mm, parando pouco antes da meia-noite. O dia foi enevoado e mal se viu o sol com tanta nebulosidade. 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,7°C
Mín: 13,1°C
Prec: 2,3 mm

Hoje o dia tem sido algo diferente do anterior. O dia começou com muita nebulosidade e alguns borrifos que nada acumularam, mas entretanto parece que a frente em aproximação já "empurrou" para sul alguma nebulosidade - digo isto porque está muito menos humidade, as temperaturas estão mais altas e até esteve algum sol há pouco... 

Sigo com 16,2°C e céu enevoado, com vento de sudoeste. Já diziam os antigos aqui da Península de Setúbal, "vento de Sesimbra, ou chove ou zimbra". Veremos se tal ditado se cumpre...


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2021 às 14:56)

Pessoal!

Tem havido por aqui um vulgarizar do termo "*spray*" mas como estamos num fórum de meteorologia e de ciência, faço o apelo para usarem os termos corretos. Chuva em modo de pequenas gotículas não se designa de spray, designa-se de  *chuvisco* ou quanto muito de morrinha, pedia que deixássemos o spray dentro da lata e não o trouxéssemos para um fórum de meteo.


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2021 às 17:34)

Boa tarde

Ontem *dia 1*, novamente tempo fechado, tecto baixo, nos 250 m, chuvisco intermitente todo o dia mas a acumulação só começou pelas 19H50 com a passagem de uma frente quente embebida num sector quente:














Máxima de ontem: *14,6ºC* pelas *13h*
Mínima: *12,2ºC* às *7h20*.
Acumulado de precipitação: *0,8 mm*
Vento médio do dia: *14,0 Km/h*, mas durante a madrugada (de ontem) esteve entre 20 e 30 Km/h registando-se cerca das 3h a rajada máxima de *47 Km/h*.
Soprou de WNW durante a madrugada, depois da calma pelas 8h quando voltou estava em WSW e rodou lentamente até SSW antes da passagem da frente quente. Depois passou rapidamente para W.
HR variou entre *78% e 86%*, sendo mínima à volta do meio-dia e máxima no início do dia, logo após a meia -noite.
*
Hoje*, o mais notável é o aumento da intensidade do vento a partir das 11h, à volta de 20 Km/h mas com picos de *35 Km/h* e rajadas até* 52 Km/h*, deambulando por todo o quadrante SW e fixando-se desde as 14h em SSW.
Chuviscos, mas entre as 9h e as 10h chuva fraca rendeu *0,5 mm* até agora.
Máxima de *15,7ºC* às *12h50*, mínima de *12,9ºC* cerca da* 1h*.

Frente(s) fria(s) em aproximação, para a noite:


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2021 às 18:28)

Temperatura baixou, *13,2ºC*, vento amainou um pouco, especialmente as rajadas, rodou para *SW*.
Pressão estabilizou depois de estar em descida ( 3 hPa) nas seis horas anteriores.
Chuvisca, ainda não acumula para registo (mas molha bem).






Frente bem definida mas com fraca extensão vertical. Bem mais interessante é o pós-frontal, ainda remoto e nem sei se chega cá. 





Às 14h00 o Aqua tinha uma bela vista sobre o que lá vem:


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2021 às 18:49)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia "teve várias caras", pois de manhã, fiz a viagem até Constancia, sempre com o sol de frente, que até cegava, isto ás 9 horas, depois por volta da hora de almoço, começou a cair uns pingos, mas logo parou, e na viagem de volta, ás 16 horas, apanhei com mais uns aguceiros fracos, mas de curta duração.


----------



## david 6 (2 Fev 2021 às 19:31)

1.2mm do inicio da madrugada, os borrifos durante a tarde não deu para nada


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2021 às 19:43)

Para o Litoral Norte já há bons acumulados, aqui para a RLC ainda quase nada, só a zona de Coimbra para norte tem algo significativo na ordem dos 2-3 mm.





Às 18h, as duas frentes, a segunda é só para o Norte:


----------



## RStorm (2 Fev 2021 às 19:47)

Boa noite

Mais um dia ameno e nublado, mas desta vez com algumas abertas e vento a acompanhar.
Chuva fraca durante a madrugada, rendendo *0,6 mm*, e alguns períodos de chuvisco desde o meio da tarde. Ontem ao final da noite ainda caíram mais uns aguaceiros fracos, rendendo igualmente *0,6 mm*. 
O vento sopra em geral fraco de SW, por vezes com rajadas moderadas desde o inicio da tarde. 

Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *18,3ºC  *

T. Atual: *15,3ºC*
HR: 67% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2021 às 23:20)

Mais uma semana de chuva pela frente, mas temperaturas devem descer, finalmente... porque já parecia quase tropical este tempo. 

Fevereiro segue com *5 mm*, vamos lá aos 100 de novo.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2021 às 00:16)

1mm mais hoje...nem sinais do sol


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2021 às 01:44)

Boas,

Nevoeiro e  chuva fraca.
Hoje lá  deu para avistar os cumes da serra sem nevoeiro. 

1 mm


A estação da serra segue já nos 7 mm , excelente o efeito orografico.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2021 às 01:50)




----------



## Mammatus (3 Fev 2021 às 03:00)

Boa madrugada 






Sempre é melhor do que ficar a zeros...


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2021 às 04:30)

A frente passou, entre as 2h e as 3h, tinha começado a chover, fraco, ontem entre as 22h e as 23h : 0,8 + 2,3 mm = *3,1 m* é o total de mais esta frente de fraca actividade por esta região.






















*13,6ºC*, vento agora de SW entre 15 Km/h e 25 Km/h, a rajada mais forte desta frente foi *53 Km/h*.


----------



## srr (3 Fev 2021 às 09:19)

Boas, 

A frente foi de fraca actividade, aqui também,

Mas o pós frontal, está a revelar se bastante activo;

Com aguaceiros moderados, e finalmente temos chuva "Audivel"

Já soma os 3,00 mm, quase todos num único aguaceiro


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2021 às 10:52)

Boas,

5 mm em Alcabideche

14 mm na serra,efeito relevo bem vincado.
Se a serra já larga água por todo lado, faço ideias estes próximos tempos.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2021 às 11:25)

*4.11 mm* aqui por Alenquer desde a meia noite. Um aguaceiro moderado neste momento 
Um belo inverno que este tem sido quanto a chuva e frio!

Janeiro terminou nos* 89 mm*, mas feitos quase só no ultimo terço do mês. Abaixo da media, mas bem bom. O resto do mês de Janeiro foi de geadas fortes que começaram logo em Dezembro. Acho que ainda vamos ter saudades do Inverno 20 /21 quanto a meteorologia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2021 às 12:25)

Bom dia,

A manhã começou com céu muito nublado, mas só agora começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2021 às 12:40)

*5.2mm*, nada mau


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Fev 2021 às 12:58)

Bom dia pessoal,

Para começo deste dias chuvosos que vamos ter , a coisa não correu nada mal ,* 9.4mm* de acumulado desde a meia noite  Tudo bem verdinho  pela serra , e a mesma a brotar água por todo o lado, imagino lá para o final da semana   Fica uns registos 




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Fev 2021 às 13:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Para começo deste dias chuvosos que vamos ter , a coisa não correu nada mal ,* 9.4mm* de acumulado desde a meia noite


Parece que a frente aí por essa zona rendeu mais devido à orografia. Por aqui a frente apenas rendeu 2,3 mm e parece que a pós-frontal não deverá chegar aqui, já que os aguaceiros parece que se estão a dissipar todos ao passarem as serras a norte de Lisboa. Enfim, o que é certo é que os próximos dias prometem e bem!  

Quanto ao dia de ontem, este acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,2°C
Mín: 13,2°C

Agora estão 16,0°C e parece que o céu está a abrir depois duma manhã de céu nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2021 às 15:50)

O sol, veio agora dar o seu de graça, muita água continua a ser libertada pelos solos.


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2021 às 15:51)

Boa tarde

Os três aguaceiros fracos pós-frontais, caídos entre as *9h e as 11h*, renderam apenas mais *0,8 mm*. O total do dia situa-se assim em *3,1 mm*.

O vento mantém-se no quadrante *SW* com oscilações para WSW. Fraco inferior a 10 Km/h entre as 8h e as 10h30, intensificou-se desde então e está agora entre *20 e 30 Km/h*, rajadas à volta dos 40 Km/h.

A pressão atmosférica, depois de um mínimo pelas 4h30 subiu 1 hPa até às 11h00, voltando a *descer, 2 hPa*, de forma mais rápida até agora.

Temperatura mínima de *12,4ºC *pelas *7h45*; máxima provisória de *16,2ºC* às 15h15.







A frente avançou mais do que o previsto, pouco mais mas o suficiente para quase comprometer o seu retrocesso em frente quente e a formação do pequeno núcleo depressionário a SSW do Barlavento:










*Off-topic*: segundo o UKMET a frente quente a formar-se não irá retroceder o suficiente para voltar a afectar a região de Lisboa, por exemplo.
Amanhã à noite é esta a previsão baseada na saída das 12h de hoje:


----------



## srr (3 Fev 2021 às 15:52)

Boas,

Hoje já não  deve  chover até as 23h, pelo menos;

Pode se dizer que fomos "enganados" pelos modelos, espera se uns aguacerios 
mais consistentes e está sol envergonhado


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2021 às 16:12)

Alguns aguaceiros alinham-se ao longo da costa para entrarem na RLC:






Movimento para Nordeste, há células com ecos amarelos a desenvolverem-se:





Desde as 10h que não há registo nas EMA's do IPMA de acumulados para além de algumas décimas em quatro estações.
Os aguaceiros estão muito espaçados no tempo e no espaço.

*Pegões* teve um dos maiores acumulados de hoje, na RLC, para além das estações a norte de Coimbra, até às 15h:*12,2 mm*.


----------



## RStorm (3 Fev 2021 às 18:58)

Boa noite

Períodos de chuva fraca até meio da manhã, sendo temporariamente moderada na recta final e rendendo *3 mm*. 
A partir daí não choveu mais e o céu diminuiu gradualmente de nebulosidade, dando lugar a uma tarde agradável com boas abertas  
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SW. 

Amanhã e sexta prometem uma rega bem generosa, desta vez com todo o território a ser abrangido  Venha ela 

Mínima: *13,9ºC *
Máxima: *18,5ºC *
Acumulado: *3 mm *

T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Mammatus (3 Fev 2021 às 19:08)

Boa tarde pessoal,

A frente da madrugada rendeu *2.29 mm*. Rajada máxima de *52.6 km/h*.
Durante o dia não choveu mais, pelo contrário, o céu foi diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade, com efeito a tarde apresentou-se com boas abertas.
Tempo ameno, máxima de *18.6ºC*.

Sigo agora com 15.6ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Aguaceiro a entrar na zona de Sesimbra.






_______________________

Extremos dos primeiros dois dias de Fevereiro

2ª feira, 01/02
*17.3ºC* / *14.5ºC*
*0.25 mm*

3ª feira, 02/02
*18.0ºC* / *15.3ºC*
*0.51 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (3 Fev 2021 às 19:11)

Boa tarde!

Madrugada e manhã marcadas por chuva fraca a moderada, sobretudo de manhã com a passagem de alguns aguaceiros mais intensos. Acumulado de *7,1 mm* até ao momento.
Finalmente viu-se o sol, com mais abertas durante a tarde e sem chuva a registar.

Vento fraco a moderado de SW, mais forte de madrugada quando a frente passou.
Ligeiramente mais fresco, com 16,5ºC de máxima e *13,3ºC* actuais!

Ontem céu muito nublado/encoberto o dia todo e chuva fraca dispersa, com apenas *0,8 mm *acumulados.


----------



## almeida96 (3 Fev 2021 às 22:17)

Por aqui choveu ainda moderado durante a madrugada. De resto, o sol chegou a brilhar boa parte do dia. 

Acumulados de Fevereiro:

Albarraque:

1/2 - *4,3 mm*

2/2 - *1,6 mm*

3/2 - *7,8 mm
*
Pexiligais (nova estação, aqui mais próxima):

1/2 - *2,1 mm
*
2/2 -* 3,8 mm
*
3/2 -* 8,6 mm*

Serra:

1/2 - *3,6 mm*

2/2 - *4,6 mm*

3/2 - *14,0 mm*


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 00:36)

Vento em calma morrendo em SW, temperatura estabilizou à volta de *12,6ºC*, pressão em descida muito lenta, humidade relativa estabilizou em *82%*, nuvens baixas de SSW.
Quer a máxima quer o acumulado de dia 2 ficaram-se pelos valores já publicados: *16,2ºC* e 3,1 mm.

Alguns aguaceiros fracos perdidos...






Às 18h, a frente a imobilizar-se sobre o Algarve:





Um pequeno time-lapse ilustrativo do ambiente à tarde. Finalmente o azul e os pequenos Cumulus mediocris numa atmosfera limpa. Os restos da frente vêem-se ao longe à direita.

Suomi às 14h05 viu assim a frente e pós-frontal de aguaceiros isolados:


----------



## Mammatus (4 Fev 2021 às 01:07)

Boa noite,

A mínima foi feita ao final do dia, deixo o registo dos extremos:

*18.6ºC* / *14.3ºC*
*2.29 mm*

A temperatura segue estável, 14.3ºC, e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2021 às 03:38)

chuva moderada


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 05:21)

david 6 disse:


> chuva moderada



As células que ao princípio do dia entravam vindas de SSW expandiram-se:














Já há início de acumulação em Setúbal:





Ainda não chove aqui na Póvoa.
*11,9ºC*
*82%*
Vento em calma.
Pressão desceu *3 hPa* desde a meia-noite.

Às 00h nada havia assinalado na sinóptica correspondente a estas células, apenas a aproximação do vale depressionário.





*Aviso amarelo de precipitação para Setúbal a partir das 6h de hoje e até às 15h*.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 05:39)

Acumulados pela península de Setúbal a subir significativamente desde as 4h:





Valores na ordem dos *8 mm* desde as 5h.
Também já chove na Baixa de Lisboa e zona Oriental.

Coruche (IPMA) *4,5 mm* das 4h às 5h.
Aquela massa de células vai passar por Coruche. A Arrábida tem mantido ecos amarelos desde há uma hora.


----------



## srr (4 Fev 2021 às 08:43)

Abrantes, 

Já rendeu 5,40 mm. 
Chuva em geral fraca mas persistente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2021 às 09:41)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã segue agora com céu muito nublado, mas já caiu uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados durante o final da madrugada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Fev 2021 às 10:12)

Bom dia pessoal,  

10.4mm , dentro do modelado  Fevereiro segue com 21.1mm e ainda agora começou  Vamos ver o que nos resta o resto do dia, mas as espectativas estão muito altas para o dia de amanhã 

Vento praticamente nulo e cerca de 12ºc.


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2021 às 10:14)

Bom dia.
Manhã de céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de Sul.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2021 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Sol apareceu! Boas abertas, e nem um mm de chuva caíu


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2021 às 10:24)

Boas!

Tempo encoberto aqui pela Azambuja mas sem precipitação e cerca de 12ºC

A precipitação está a ocorrer agora muito mais para o Interior, mas veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Fev 2021 às 10:55)

Bom dia malta,

*3.81 mm*

Neste momento boas abertas, 16.3ºC, vento fraco do quadrante sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2021 às 12:06)

Neste momento o céu está a começar a abrir, e sol, vao espreitando sempre que as nuvens o permitem.


----------



## RStorm (4 Fev 2021 às 12:33)

Bom dia

Posso estar enganado, mas acho que o evento está a ser muito aquém do esperado aqui nesta zona 
Alguns aguaceiros durante a madrugada, que renderam *4,2 mm* e desde o inicio da manhã apenas caíram alguns pingos dispersos...
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, com abertas a W-NW e carregado e escuro a E-SE. Basicamente estou na fronteira da frente 
Vento nulo 

Vamos ver como corre a tarde  O que vale é que o Sul está a ser bem beneficiado 

T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2021 às 12:57)

Boas,

Por cá  praticamente não choveu.
0,3 mm

O Ecm está impecável para os próximos dias.
Entretanto vento forte para  sábado .
Sendo de NO, lá vou eu ter rajadas brutais...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Fev 2021 às 13:28)

RStorm disse:


> Posso estar enganado, mas acho que o evento está a ser muito aquém do esperado aqui nesta zona


Eu não acho... Na última saída, o ECMWF colocou o grosso da precipitação exatamente no local onde está agora, portanto não vejo nenhum fiasco. Aliás, segundo o modelo hoje os acumulados seriam poucos, de até 5 mm em grande parte da Península de Setúbal - sexta e sábado, aí sim, teremos bastante precipitação aqui pela zona. Em suma, isto só começou agora, portanto há que ter alguma paciência! 

Por aqui a madrugada acumulou menos do que noutros pontos da Península, essencialmente porque o grosso da precipitação passou um pouco mais a sul. De facto, apenas acumulei 2,3 mm, mais ou menos o mesmo que ontem naquela frente fraquinha. 

Quanto ao dia de ontem, este acabou assim:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,6ºC
Mín: 13,2ºC
Prec: 2,3 mm

Agora estão 13,7ºC e céu pouco nublado. Bem, parece que terei um novo aguaceiro por aqui em instantes, vendo pelo radar!


----------



## Tufao André (4 Fev 2021 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui muito fraco este evento até agora... Só choveu durante a madrugada/inicio da manhã, em geral chuva fraca, com apenas *1,8 mm* acumulados!
Tem sempre havido mais escuridão para sul e interior, fico feliz por ver que a chuva forte e persistente está a passar por onde faz mais falta ainda  

A ver o que reserva o resto do dia por aqui...
Vento muito fraco e variável em direcção. Já esteve de S, há pouco rodou pra E. A nebulosidade baixa começa a surgir de leste, no entanto a média parece que está estática! 
Já houve algumas abertas e continua sem chover.

*13,4ºC*


----------



## RStorm (4 Fev 2021 às 13:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eu não acho... Na última saída, o ECMWF colocou o grosso da precipitação exatamente no local onde está agora, portanto não vejo nenhum fiasco. Aliás, segundo o modelo hoje os acumulados seriam poucos, de até 5 mm em grande parte da Península de Setúbal - sexta e sábado, aí sim, teremos bastante precipitação aqui pela zona. Em suma, isto só começou agora, portanto há que ter alguma paciência!
> 
> Por aqui a madrugada acumulou menos do que noutros pontos da Península, essencialmente porque o grosso da precipitação passou um pouco mais a sul. De facto, apenas acumulei 2,3 mm, mais ou menos o mesmo que ontem naquela frente fraquinha.


Bom, sendo assim estava mesmo enganado  Eu estava a contar que caíssem para aí uns 10 mm, mas pelos vistos parece que o melhor ainda está para vir  
Veremos então como se comporta até sábado


----------



## ZéCa (4 Fev 2021 às 14:04)

Boa tarde!
Céu nublado, por vezes com abertas. Chuva, chuvinha digamos assim, quase nada!
Agora 16,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2021 às 14:12)

sigo com *8mm*, quanto mais para leste maior os acumulados, meia duzia km para leste em Coruche acumulados já andam nos 10/11mm por exemplo


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 14:31)

Boa tarde

Como se esperava, a frente não chegou até à região de Lisboa/Oeste, apenas aguaceiros marginais.

*0,5 mm* aqui em Santa Iria, com vento de Leste até *15 Km/h* e rajadas até 20 Km/h.
Temperatura mínima *10,8ºC* cerca das *8h30*; máxima provisória à meia-noite *12,7ºC*.

*12,4ºC* agora com ligeira tendência de aumento quando o sol aparece nas abertas.

A precipitação afasta-se para Leste, alguns aguaceiros acompanham esse movimento, a Região Oeste está praticamente limpa.











Desenha-se uma lnha de instabilidade a SW


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2021 às 14:59)

Curiosa a escuridão...não deve é dar em nada...


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 15:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosa a escuridão...não deve é dar em nada...



A essa hora via-se isto desde a Póvoa:





Chove nas encostas sul e norte da Serra: é precipitação agarrada, apesar do movimento geral para NE.





Às 12h18, imagem do Terra mostra a extensa formação de nuvens altas, a sudoeste, que escondem algo...





Todos os parâmetros em espera mais ou menos estável com alguns saltos, temperatura, vento, pressão, HR.
12,4ºC, E/ENE 10-15 Km/h, 76-78%


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 17:25)

Imagem do Aqua às 13h48, numa passagem sobre o litoral Sintrense:






*12,8ºC*, máxima do dia às 15h35. HR 78%
Os "frutos" da humidade estão um pouco por todo o lado:





Tendência Nordeste do vento nesta altura, salta entre Leste e NE.

O céu tem estado assim, nuvens baixas em farrapos movem-se de NE; médias e altas de SSW









Para SE, direcção Alentejo, onde continua a chover:









Continua a haver muita actividade a SW:


----------



## Mammatus (4 Fev 2021 às 17:50)

Boas,

Manhã e até meio da tarde caracterizadas por boas abertas, agora tempo mais fechado, com horizonte escuro a W/SW.

Máxima de *16.3ºC*, uma descida face aos últimos dias.

Vento rodou para E/ESE desde o início da tarde, sopra fraco.

Mantém-se o acumulado da madrugada *3.81 mm*.


Sigo com uns frescos 13.8ºC.


----------



## RStorm (4 Fev 2021 às 18:55)

Não choveu mais, mas o céu manteve-se sempre nublado, embora o sol espreitasse algumas vezes.
Brisa fraca de ambos os quadrantes quadrantes e isso nota-se na nebulosidade, que vem de vários sítios.

Veremos como correm as próximas horas Pelos vistos amanhã é que deverá ser o dia D por estas bandas, vamos ver 

Mínima: *11,6ºC *
Máxima: *15,0ºC *
Acumulado: *4,2 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 19:03)

Um aguaceiro fraco em Santa Iria passou o acumulado do dia para *0,8 mm*.

Temperatura está em descida, *10,9ºC*, vento mantém-se entre 10 e 15 Km/h de Leste, algumas rajadas até *23 Km/h*.
Pressão parou de descer e está aos altos e baixos num intervalo menor que 1 hPa.
HR *81%*.

Às 18h está assinalada a linha de instabilidade no vale depressionário; mantém-se a frente sobre o Algarve/Alentejo.





Entretanto, uma célula forte aproxima-se com actividade eleéctrica da costa Sul do Algarve:










Edição: várias células mantém-se agarradas ao litoral Oeste, entre Ericeira e Mira.
Por vezes apresentam ecos amarelos.


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 19:26)

Santa Cruz, Peniche, S.Pedro de Moel, Figueira da Foz, Mira, têm células sobre a costa: têm movimento lento ao longo do litoral, para NNE.





*10,8ºC* (mínima provisória) e o vento ficou em calma.


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

Há muita incerteza no dia de amanhã. Parece certo que alguns locais vão ter muita chuva, onde é que só o nowcasting o dirá. Há inclusive a possibilidade de a região de Lisboa e margem sul nem ver nada de jeito, tudo depende da posição exacta do centro depressionário. Pelo menos o Alentejo e o Algarve estão a ter uma bela rega, e assim continuará, o que é muito importante.

No Domingo à noite, a precipitação será mais democrática.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2021 às 19:40)

StormRic disse:


> Santa Cruz, Peniche, S.Pedro de Moel, Figueira da Foz, Mira, têm células sobre a costa: têm movimento lento ao longo do litoral, para NNE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



também reparei nisso, achei interessante, de x em x km haver uma célula "agarrada" à linha da costa


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2021 às 20:44)

david 6 disse:


> também reparei nisso, achei interessante, de x em x km haver uma célula "agarrada" à linha da costa



Mas desgarraram-se na última hora, há um movimento geral de deriva para N/NNW, provavelmente início da formação da depressão ibérica:






Temperatura estabilizou em *10,7ºC*, vento fraco < 8 Km/h do quadrante NE.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Fev 2021 às 22:05)

Boa noite,
Esta tarde foi muito fraquinha e pouco interessante pela zona, já que esteve céu limpo e não caiu nem uma gota (os aguaceiros de manhã passaram ao lado e à tarde a oeste, não atingindo a zona). Esteve céu nublado durante a tarde e céu pouco nublado em grande parte da manhã. 

No entanto, fico contente por ver o meu caríssimo Alentejo verde e bem regado...
Veremos o que acontece nos próximos dias! 

Sigo com 11,7°C, céu nublado e um acumulado de 2,3 mm fruto dos aguaceiros durante a madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2021 às 23:40)

começa a chover moderado


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 00:38)

ainda subiu de 8 para *9.6mm*, agora hoje 0.4mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 01:06)

Boas,
Depois de várias horas sem chuva, voltou a chover agora e com alguma intensidade. Não a esperava tão cedo no dia que há pouco começou!


----------



## Mammatus (5 Fev 2021 às 01:29)

Boas 

Os primeiros mm do dia.











Deixo os extremos de ontem:
*16.3ºC* / *12.9ºC*
*3.81 mm*


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 02:11)

tem estado a chover novamente nos últimos minutos mas mais fracos que a chuva da meia noite


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 02:33)

A chuva ainda rendeu 3,3 mm... Nada mau! 
Entretanto parou, mas parece que vem lá a segunda ronda de precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 03:44)

O dia de ontem terminou com os mesmos *0,8 mm*, apesar de chuviscos fracos ocasionais.
Hoje ainda não há acumulado, apesar de estar tudo molhado.
Vento de NNE cerca de 10 Km/h e agora em calma.

*10,7ºC* às 00h55
*10,1ºC* agora.

Time-lapse da reflectividade do radar de Coruche, desde as 23h00 de dia 3 até às 3h20 de hoje.
Já se vê a circulação na costa oeste e ao largo a vir do quadrante Norte.


----------



## Geopower (5 Fev 2021 às 11:33)

Manhã de céu muito nublado em Lisboa. Vento fraco a moderado de norte.


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2021 às 12:09)

Boas

Aqui Frio e escuro, com chuviscos intermitentes que nem 1,00 mm renderam,
A chuva está mais no Interior, junto fronteira com Espanha


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2021 às 12:15)

Boas,

Claro aumento do vento.
Até ao momento rajada maxima de 73 km/h...ainda terá bastante para escalar.
Irá certamente aos 100 km/h ou perto na próxima madrugada/manhã,  algo constante por estas paragens.
O chato é que os solos estão saturados, esse factor vai potenciar queda de árvores.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2021 às 12:25)

Boa sexta-feira!

Tal como ontem hoje (até ver) não temos grande precipitação. Tempo muito cinzento e encoberto, mas a precipitação tem ficado toda no Interior e a Sul (onde mais falta faz neste momento).

Veremos se com o movimento da depressão alguma coisa chega aqui durante a tarde...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2021 às 12:44)

Bom dia,

A noite passada e esta madrugada foi de aguaceiros fracos e este final de manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e por momentos já ameaçou cair mais uns pingos.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2021 às 12:51)

hoje nao choveu nada ainda, mas dia muito escuro - temperaturas desceram significativamente, agora 11ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 12:56)

começo a sentir o cheiro de desilusão, estou a achar tudo muito a leste, vamos ver...

sigo com 2.8mm e chuva fraca


----------



## Tufao André (5 Fev 2021 às 12:59)

Por aqui apenas chuva fraca/aguaceiros de madrugada, pouco rendeu, e durante a manhã ainda não choveu nada! Só *0,6 mm *acumulados até ao momento...
Tudo a passar no interior e ainda bem 

Continua o céu muito cinzento, destaque para o aumento da intensidade do vento de N! Já sopra moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes, o que aumenta bastante o desconforto térmico 
*
12,9ºC *actuais apenas! (máxima do dia)
Mínima baixou para os 9,6ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2021 às 13:06)

Por Azeitão* 3.8mm* até ao momento, mas os solos já estão tão saturados que é agua por todo o lado  Vamos ver se a tarde traz ou não precipitação, situação muito difícil de modelar neste momento, apenas o nowcasting o poderá dizer 




Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (5 Fev 2021 às 13:10)

Boa Tarde 

O dia segue praticamente igual ao de ontem: céu nublado a leste e algumas abertas a W. 
*3 mm *durante a madrugada. 
O vento tem soprado moderado de N/NE. 

A maior parte da precipitação está no interior, o que já não é mau para aquelas bandas, mas no entanto veremos se estas células que estão a vir de NE nos trazem mais qualquer coisa 

T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NE / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 13:59)

Boa tarde, 
Para já acumulei 4,6 mm devido a aguaceiros durante a madrugada, o que já não é nada mau porque eu nem estava sequer à espera de chuva durante a madrugada.  

Entretanto o dia segue com céu muito nublado e sem precipitação. Veremos o que acontece durante a tarde!


----------



## Mammatus (5 Fev 2021 às 14:03)

Boas,

O acumulado da madrugada ficou em *3.30 mm*.

Sigo com céu muito nublado, 14.1ºC, vento moderado de N.


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2021 às 14:34)

Boas,

A frente está a roda no sentido Interior - Litoral,

E começa aqui a chover moderadamente,

Já rende 5,00 mm.

PS: as barragens estão a subir, mas para terem uma noção, em Abrantes, alguns cursos
de agua típicos do Inverno ainda não correm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2021 às 14:50)

Mais uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, mas durou cerca de 10 minutos, já está a parar.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 14:58)

uma chuvita fraca 4mm, aquela chuva toda que apareceu a norte do Tejo ontem metiam isso nesta zona, hoje já metem mais a norte que é o que está a acontecer... vamos ver


----------



## Tufao André (5 Fev 2021 às 15:56)

Finalmente começam a cair uns pingos, por enquanto fracos!
Vento moderado a forte de N a acompanhar e frio!


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 16:32)

Rio Sorraia por Coruche já vai assim, mais imagens na página da Câmara


----------



## jamestorm (5 Fev 2021 às 16:39)

A chover bem agora...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2021 às 16:40)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O centro da depressão deve se encontrar neste momento ali pela zona centro (Abrantes, etc) , e deverá trazer precipitação  aqui á península de Setúbal mais para o final do dia/noite e madrugada como tinha sido modelado, contudo temos que aguardar dado a complexidade neste tipo de previsões  Amanhã à tarde não deverá chover, e Domingo à tarde a precipitação será muito mais democrática em todo o país, com o Norte a sair beneficiado


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2021 às 16:45)

Está em Abrantes, mas a chuva é fraca,

Ultimas 24H - 6,00 mm .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2021 às 16:45)

Fica uns registos do belíssimo poente de ontem 




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 17:14)

oh aqui a Fajarda no radar, enfim frustração ao alto nível


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2021 às 17:31)

Mais uns aguaceiros fracos, desta vez parece que vieram para ficar.


----------



## srr (5 Fev 2021 às 17:44)

Mais uns aguaceiros fracos, desta vez parece que vieram para ficar.

Desta vez os Vizinho a receber o mesmo aguaceiro ;

Aqui já soma  10,00 mm - ( estava a ver que não pairava aqui uma nuvem de jeito )


----------



## Geopower (5 Fev 2021 às 17:51)

Final de dia com aguaceiros dispersos. Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 18:18)

fui ver ali às duas pontes no vale entre a Fajarda e o Biscainho, o *Rio Sorraia*, ainda não galgou as pontes mas está muito perto e as estradas estão submersas lá ao fundo do vale onde tem uma vala, que é um bracinho do rio: *(mais fotos no seguimento de Rios e Albufeiras)*

*Ponte da Amieira:






Ponte do Rebolo:




*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 18:47)

Bem, por aqui chove fraco desde há instantes. Sigo com um acumulado de 5,3 mm, que deverá aumentar ao longo das próximas horas tendo em conta o movimento da depressão.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2021 às 18:57)

eu aqui no centro dela, nada um pingo ou outro de vez em quando, está tudo a girar à minha volta...


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2021 às 19:06)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 3.0 mm acumulados. 
Temp. 11.8°c
HR. 90%

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (5 Fev 2021 às 19:13)

Começou a chover fraco há instantes.
Vento moderado de NNW, 12.2ºC.


----------



## Thomar (5 Fev 2021 às 19:52)

Vai caindo finalmente uns chuviscos fracos agora. Durante o dia não caiu nada por aqui.

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Fev 2021 às 19:57)

Aguaceiros dispersos a partir do meio da tarde, passando a chuva fraca nestes últimos instantes. O acumulado mantém-se inalterado. 
De resto, algumas rajadas fortes de NE aquando a aproximação das células a leste, enfraquecendo bastante agora no final do dia.  

Veremos como corre a próxima madrugada, pode ser que ainda tenhamos uma rega interessante  No entanto, já me dou por feliz ao ver as belíssimas imagens que os nossos vizinhos do sul nos têm reportado 

Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *13,6ºC *
Acumulado: *3 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *11,5ºC *
HR: 79%
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (5 Fev 2021 às 21:06)

Desde o meu último post, a meio da tarde, que vai chovendo de forma fraca a moderada e mais persistente por vezes.
Por agora parou, mas parece que é para continuar noite e madrugada fora...  

Quase a chegar aos *2 mm *de acumulado do dia.
*11°C *e vento moderado de N


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 21:12)

Aqui pela zona de Santa Iria de Azóia/Póvoa, pouco, ou nada mesmo, se passou durante o dia em termos de precipitação: *0,25 mm*.

Vento fraco de NNE até às 6h da manhã e depois rodando muito gradualmente para NNW, foi aumentando até atingir os 40 Km/h com rajadas de *53 Km/h* entre as 14h e as 15h30.
Diminuiu desde então, e agora está fraco, à volta dos 15 Km/h e rajadas até 21 Km/h.

Mínima de *9,8ºC* pelas 5h30.
Máxima de *12,3ºC* pouco depois das 14h, um dia mais de fraca amplitude térmica diurna.

Céu sempre encoberto ou 7/8, com altostratus principlamente.
HR estável desde o crepúsculo 80/81%. O valor mínimo foi de *70%* cerca do meio-dia; máximo de *82%* à volta das 5h e foi nessa altura que foi registado o acumulado aquoso.

Depois da descida de 6 hPa desde a meia-noite até às três da tarde, sobe agora lentamente, 1 hPa desde essa hora.

O centro depressionário migrou desde  ao largo da costa Sul do Algarve para o Baixo Alentejo fronteiriço, pelas 18h:














A frente enrola-se um pouco e aproximou-se, no ramo quente, da RLC ao fim da tarde.
O centro está agora na região de Portalegre:


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Fev 2021 às 21:21)

Na Ericeira a intensidade do vento tem vindo a aumentar ao longo do dia e acentuou-se bastante no final da tarde.


----------



## Mammatus (5 Fev 2021 às 21:27)

Continua a chover, embora de forma fraca.
Acumulado até agora de *4.32 mm*, + 1.02 mm desde o final da tarde, altura em que começou a chover.

Temperatura estável, 12.2ºC. Clara diminuição da intensidade do vento, sopra fraco de NW.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Fev 2021 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

De regresso ao Ribatejo por mais uns dias. Apanhei chuva durante todo o trajeto entre o Porto e Samora. Precipitação mais intensa à passagem por Coimbra. O topo da serra d'Aire estava encoberto pelas nuvens, sendo precisamente aí que apanhei a temperatura mais baixa: 9 ºC pelas 16h30. 12 ºC à saída do Porto.
Neste momento por Samora 11,8 ºC e ausência de precipitação. A estação amadora de Vila Franca regista 2,03 mm acumulados.


----------



## remember (5 Fev 2021 às 21:48)

Bem que Fiasco

0.7 mm acumulados, 11.3°C e vento de ONO

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Fev 2021 às 21:49)

Boa noite,
A chuva intermitente tem continuado pela noite fora e não parece que vá parar tão cedo. Sigo com 6,4 mm no dia de hoje e com um total de 13,2 mm mensais. Com a chuva prevista no domingo deverei ultrapassar os 20 mm com certeza...


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 22:19)

remember disse:


> Bem que Fiasco
> 
> 0.7 mm acumulados, 11.3°C e vento de ONO
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



 ficámos mesmo numa "ilha" quase seca! O *Parque* teve mais um aguaceirozito e tem agora o acumulado em *0,5 mm* !

Vento a aumentar, acima dos 20 Km/h, rajadas aproximam-se dos *40 Km/h*, já não larga o* NW*.

Temperatura estagnada à volta dos *10,5ºC *desde as 18h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2021 às 23:01)

Boa noite pessoal,

Tal como previsto, a chuva está de regresso  Cai certinha de forma fraca a moderada desde as 18.30h, mais um regalo para os solos, que já pouca conseguem absorver, tudo o que cai desde ontem está a abastecer lençóis freáticos, ribeiras, e por consequência, as barragens  Dos melhores anos hidrológicos dos últimos tempos até ao momento  Praticamente  7mm de acumulado, e Fevereiro segue com cerca de 30mm , e ainda com tanta água por cair nos próximos dias
  Muito, muito bom 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2021 às 23:05)

A humidade é tanta que as lesmas não me largam o jardim 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2021 às 23:54)

Vento NW médio teve picos de 34 Km/h, rajadas nos *45 Km/h*, mas isto ainda promete bastante mais.

*10,7ºC*, ligeira subida.
Termina mesmo o dia com uns ridículos *0,5 mm*. 
HR 82/83%.

Pressão em subida muito lenta nas últimas 8 horas: 1 hPa.

Centro depressionário bem definido e a circulação em torno dele a aumentar. Eu diria que se situa algures a sul do Tejo, no Ribatejo perto da fronteira.
Time-lapse da refelectividade do radar de Coruche, desde o início do evento até hoje às 23h.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 00:22)

O vento começa a modelar os alinhamentos das células, especialmente ao largo do litoral da Região Oeste, estimativa da posição do centro na zona circulada:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Fev 2021 às 00:47)

Boa noite, 
No dia de ontem, com a chuva ao fim da tarde, ainda consegui chegar aos 6,6 mm. No entanto, vendo os aguaceiros a dissiparem-se mal passam as serras a norte de Lisboa, considero que o dia tenha ficado por aqui e acho que não deverei acumular muito mais, na realidade... 

Venha a frente de domingo!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2021 às 00:51)

Boas 

Ontem acumulou 5 mm.
Vento forte , rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Fev 2021 às 01:08)

Chuva das últimas horas a render *4,3 mm *antes da meia noite e mais *1,1 mm *até agora! 
Há momentos caiu um aguaceiro forte, mas já parou entretanto.

As fortes rajadas de vento de NW já se fazem sentir bem de vez em quando! 
Durante o dia será bem pior...  

*10,7°C*


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 01:40)

Centro a mover-se lentamente para Leste, fronteira de Portalegre.


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2021 às 01:40)

Boas,
De passagem apenas para deixar info
Em Peniche o vento intensificou muito nas ultimas horas. 
Neste momento estamos com vento médio muito forte e com rajadas.
Não esperava tanta intensidade. Vamos ver a noite...


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 02:12)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> De passagem apenas para deixar info
> Em Peniche o vento intensificou muito nas ultimas horas.
> Neste momento estamos com vento médio muito forte e com rajadas.
> ...



Vento* 58 Km/h* no cabo Carvoeiro:


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2021 às 02:43)

Esta tarde tive de sair e dei a volta à  península... fazendo a comparação da intensidade de vento do fim da tarde para o que está agora, a intensidade do vento no centro da cidade é seguramente acima do registo no Cabo Carvoeiro. Mas isso não será nada anormal. 

Entretanto, desde o meu comentário anterior, parece que as rajadas aumentaram de intensidade. Anda muita coisa no ar pela rua.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 03:14)

Candy disse:


> Esta tarde tive de sair e dei a volta à  península... fazendo a comparação da intensidade de vento do fim da tarde para o que está agora, a intensidade do vento no centro da cidade é seguramente acima do registo no Cabo Carvoeiro. Mas isso não será nada anormal.
> 
> Entretanto, desde o meu comentário anterior, parece que as rajadas aumentaram de intensidade. Anda muita coisa no ar pela rua.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk



Diminuíu um pouco às 2h, mais intenso no Cabo Raso mas, curiosamente, nada de especial no Cabo da Roca:











Aqui em Santa iria, 39 Km/h, rajadas 53 Km/h, nada de especial também, vento normal.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 04:02)

Continuo surpreso pelo vento apenas moderado no Cabo da Roca.
Diminuíu no Cabo Carvoeiro e no Raso, pelas 3h era mais intenso em S.Pedro de Moel e na Fóia mas na verdade nada de especial. Veremos amanhã quais foram as rajadas máximas, só isso justificará os avisos amarelos.






Os aguaceiros fracos continuam pela Região Oeste, puxados a vento, claro:





Em Santa Iria, chegou aos 40 Km/h e rajadas até *58 Km/h*.
*0,3 mm*
*9,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2021 às 04:19)

outras fotos que achei do Rio Sorraia de hoje, em Coruche


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2021 às 04:50)

Confirmo, diminuiu.

Mas voltou a intensificar! E muito 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (6 Fev 2021 às 04:50)

StormRic disse:


> Continuo surpreso pelo vento apenas moderado no Cabo da Roca.
> Diminuíu no Cabo Carvoeiro e no Raso, pelas 3h era mais intenso em S.Pedro de Moel e na Fóia mas na verdade nada de especial. Veremos amanhã quais foram as rajadas máximas, só isso justificará os avisos amarelos.
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo, diminuiu.

Mas voltou a intensificar! E muito 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 05:00)

Imagem do satélite Suomi ontem às 13h28:






Por agora, Cabo Carvoeiro é a estação mais ventosa e chuvosa da RLC às 4h:





Há pelo menos uma estação em Alcabideche que já registou rajadas à volta de 90 Km/h e vento médio em 5 minutos de 71 km/h. Que noite agradável, a lembrar certas noites de Verão...


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Fev 2021 às 07:22)

Valente ventania toda a noite. Soprou, uivando, forte de norte e certamente de oeste porque ouvi as gotas de chuva (em água e, acho eu, bolinhas de gelo) estamparem-se a alta velocidade contra o vidro da minha janela. Agora continua o show wuthering heights com a música de fundo de um mar que não está para brincadeiras. Grande animação!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2021 às 09:49)

StormRic disse:


> Há pelo menos uma estação em Alcabideche que já registou rajadas à volta de 90 Km/h e vento médio em 5 minutos de 71 km/h. Que noite agradável, a lembrar certas noites de Verão...




Boas,

Sim, a fazer lembrar os massacres localizados do verão.
Confirmo noite de tempestade no reino do vento.

13 mm
93 km/h rajada máxima de vento.

Sinceramente não me admiro muito das diferenças para os cabos,  muitas vezes passa despercebido ao pessoal , mas este rectângulo mete os cabos  no bolso.


----------



## Geopower (6 Fev 2021 às 10:45)

Bom dia. Manhã com aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Céu encoberto.
Vento moderado de NW com rajadas.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Fev 2021 às 11:27)

não dei por vento aqui em Alenquer, mas ainda choveu bem a ceta altura. Continua a pingar*. 6.77 mm.*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2021 às 12:55)

Bom dia,

Este final de manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2021 às 13:08)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Fev 2021 às 15:24)

Boa tarde, 
Como já estava à espera, os aguaceiros logo após a meia-noite começaram a dissipar-se a sul das serras a norte de Lisboa, tanto que, no final de contas, apenas acumulei uns (espetaculares) 0,5 mm na passada madrugada. Enfim! 

Entretanto o dia de hoje tem sido algo ventoso e com céu nublado, tendo a rajada máxima sido atingida durante a madrugada. A temperatura atual é de 12,0°C.


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 16:03)

Tão depressa como se formou, o núcleo depressionário sobre a fronteira afastou-se para Leste e perdeu identidade, arrastando consigo o início de uma oclusão em gancho:









À mesma hora da última carta de análise, a imagem do Terra dá uma boa ideia da circulação:






Continuamos com nebulosidade, média em geral, modelada pelo vento de Noroeste moderado a forte.
Quatro aguaceiros fracos sempre puxados e espalhados pelo vento renderam apenas* 0,8 mm* até às 10h.

Vento acima dos 30 Km/h, especialmente a partir do início da manhã, com vários picos de vento médio em cinco minutos de mais de *45 Km/h*, máximo de *50 Km/h *às 12h45 e há pouco, às *15h30*.
Rajadas acima dos *60 Km/h*, frequentes, rajada máxima de *69 Km/h* às 13h50.

Temperatura mínima de* 9,3ºC* às *8h10*; mínima secundária de *9,4ºC* às *10h10*.
Máxima provisória de *11,8ºC* às *15h25*.

O pólo do vento na RLC (exceptuando a singularidade da zona de Alcabideche/Serra de Sintra) foi sem dúvida o *Cabo Carvoeiro*, com pelo menos *cinco horas de vento médio acima dos 60 Km/h *!
Das 6h às 7h atingiu mesmo os *66 Km/h*, esperemos que não tenha havido problemas sérios em Peniche.






As alturas e cercanias dos montes e serras, da Região Oeste às Serras mais a norte da RLC, foram os locais que recolheram maior acumulado dos aguaceiros fracos ou moderados.
Torres Vedras é um exemplo da persistência dos pequenos acumulados horários:


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2021 às 17:22)

aqui na Fajarda a Vala Real, ou como está no papel *Ribeira de Magos* com vida:













partes do campo do vale alagados


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2021 às 20:23)

14 mm

Vento continua forte, rajadas de 80 km/h.

Dia frio,  máxima de 11,9 graus.


----------



## RStorm (6 Fev 2021 às 20:31)

Boa noite

A chuva fraca ainda se manteve por um bom bocado durante a noite de ontem, subindo o acumulado para *6,6 mm*, o que já é muito bom  

Hoje o dia apresentou-se muito nublado e bem ventoso. 
Aguaceiro fraco ao inicio da madrugada, rendendo *0,3 mm*, e alguns dispersos durante a tarde. 
O vento soprou moderado a forte de NW, por vezes com rajadas fortes, diminuindo a partir do final da tarde. 
Destaque para o facto da temperatura se manter na casa dos 11/12ºC desde a última mensagem que publiquei  
Amanhã teremos mais uma rega 

Mínima: *11,0ºC *
Máxima: *12,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*

T. Atual: *11,6ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (6 Fev 2021 às 20:40)

Boas!
Por aqui aguaceiros fracos a moderados até meio da tarde, acompanhados de vento moderado a forte com rajadas de NW!

Dia tipicamente invernal, temperatura baixa e com pouca variação ao longo dia... Mínima de *9,7°C *e máxima de *12,0°C*. 
10,3°C actuais.

Acumulado total: *9,9 mm 
*
Reina a calmaria, céu a limpar gradualmente, vento a diminuir de intensidade e sem chuva há algum tempo. Amanhã à tarde volta a carregar, tanto na chuva, como no vento!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2021 às 22:28)

Boa noite,

Como previsto, dia praticamente em seco hoje aqui pelas lezírias do Tejo, com apenas alguns chuviscos muito ocasionais. 
Vento muito desagradável, gelado. Mínima de 11,1 ºC e máxima de 13,4 ºC. 11,5 ºC neste momento.

Hoje a seguir ao almoço aproveitei o passeio higiénico com a cadela e fomos ver como estavam as linhas de água aqui em Samora.
Iam bem cheios o Almansor e o Sorraia.

Almansor











Sorraia


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Fev 2021 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
A tarde foi acompanhada de vento moderado com momentos de alguma intensidade, e bem fresco. A rajada máxima foi de 42 km/h, durante a madrugada. 

Na última hora o vento acalmou e bem, sendo agora quase nulo. Sigo com 11,5°C e céu nublado mas já com algumas abertas. 

Quanto aos últimos dias, estes são os dados de que possuo: 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Quarta
Máx: 16,6°C
Mín: 13,2°C

Quinta 
Máx: 15,0°C
Mín: 10,7°C

Sexta
Máx: 14,5°C
Mín: 10,0°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

Boa noite pessoal,

Ontem 6.8m, hoje 3.8mm, Fevereiro segue com  32.5mm  Amanhã está de volta mais chuva , e o frio também! 
Fevereiro segue animado, e promete não ficar por aqui 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2021 às 23:46)

Evento terminado, time-lapse até hoje às 21h30 mostra a circulação gerada pelo núcleo depressionário.
Para a RLC e para a Região Sul a circulação traduziu-se em aguaceiros de N ou NW, tanto mais de NW quanto mais para sul.

Agora está a iniciar-se a passagem da crista de altas pressões antes da entrada amanhã de um verdadeiro "comboio" de sistemas frontais sucessivos durante toda a semana.






*10,1ºC* agora, mas passou por* 9,6ºC* às 18h10.

Vento caíu quase completamente, *5 Km/h*, mantém NW.

HR *72%*

Pressão em subida contínua, *7,5 hPa* desde as14h30.


----------



## almeida96 (7 Fev 2021 às 00:26)

O dia 6/2 acabou com *14,8 mm. *A larga maioria destes caiu durante a madrugada e manhã. 

Um dia frio, com pouca amplitude térmica. Máxima de *11,5º C* e mínima de *9,7 ºC*.

Fevereiro segue ainda com uns pálidos *30,3 mm*, quando comparando com outras regiões. A chuva a sério tem andado afastada...


----------



## Candy (7 Fev 2021 às 05:38)

StormRic disse:


> Tão depressa como se formou, o núcleo depressionário sobre a fronteira afastou-se para Leste e perdeu identidade, arrastando consigo o início de uma oclusão em gancho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cumprindo o confinamento, não sai de casa. Como tal não vi... mas creio não ter havido problemas pois não vi nenhum relato no Facebook. 
Mas que esteve feio esteve. Continuo curiosa quanto à intensidade das rajadas. O ipma ainda não soltou esses dados... esperemos que a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro não tenha sofrido danos.


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Fev 2021 às 11:22)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui o dia amanheceu como o inicio da noite de ontem: com céu nublado e vento fraco. Por aqui a chuva é esperada a partir da tarde, mas hoje só deverei acumular no máximo uns 8 mm. Terça-feira é que vai ser a valer... 

Quanto ao dia de ontem, os dados foram estes:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 12,8ºC
Mín: 10,7ºC
Prec: 0,5 mm
Rajada máxima: 42,2 km/h NO

Agora estão 12,5ºC e vento de oeste. Vem lá a chuvinha!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2021 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

Este final de manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e tempo fresco, vamos ver o que virá aí de chuva para os próximos dias.


----------



## Geopower (7 Fev 2021 às 12:37)

Dia de céu nublado (neste momento com abertas). Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2021 às 15:47)

Boa tarde

Céu encoberto de Altostratus e estratocumulus.
Vento rodou gradualmente de NW para *WSW*. Tem vindo a aumentar aos saltos, atinge os *29 Km/h* com rajadas até *40 Km/h* agora.

A mínima foi *8,6ºC* pelas 3h00; mínima secundária de 8,9ºC pelas 7h00.
Máxima provisória *13,2ºC* às 13h40. 12,4ºC neste momento.

Madrugada relativamente seca à passagem da crista de altas pressões, HR desceu até aos *66%* por volta das 6h. *72%* agora. O pré-frontal das frentes quentes não costuma ser muito húmido.
A assinatura da fraca crista lê-se na subida lenta da pressão de 2,5 hPa desde a meia-noite até cerca das 11h; a partir do meio-dia desceu mais rapidamente, *2 hPa* nestas últimas três horas.

O acumulado total ontem ainda chegou a *1,0 mm*.



Candy disse:


> Cumprindo o confinamento, não sai de casa. Como tal não vi... mas creio não ter havido problemas pois não vi nenhum relato no Facebook.
> Mas que esteve feio esteve. Continuo curiosa quanto à intensidade das rajadas. O ipma ainda não soltou esses dados... esperemos que a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro não tenha sofrido danos.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


Rajada máxima ontem no Cabo Carvoeiro *76,3 Km/h*, não é significativamente maior do que o vento médio horário máximo (*66 Km/h*) o que revela certa estabilidade da corrente de norte, sem grandes células que à passagem produzem rajadas.
Curiosamente, no Cabo da Roca, devido à altitude do cabo (140 m) e à presença da Serra, terá havido muito maior turbulência, a rajada máxima de *90 Km/h* (a maior do território continental) representa um acréscimo brutal ao vento médio horário máximo (que foi apenas 35 Km/h). S.Pedro de Moel e Santa Cruz em terceiro e quarto lugar quanto ao vento máximo (Curiosamente, Cabo Raso mostrou-se muito modesto (falta aqui Alcabideche a repôr a verdade).





Acumulados ontem na RLC, inferiores a 10 mm em todas as EMA's






O movimento de aproximação da frente está a ser mais lento do que foi previsto ontem:











No entanto tenho algumas dúvidas sobre este posicionamento, à vista das imagens de satélite e radar.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Fev 2021 às 16:52)

Nota-se bem a descida da temperatura, tive que voltar a pôr mais um cobertor, primeira mínima (horária) abaixo de 5 ºC em muitos dias. Por agora vai chuviscando, e o vento puxa a lareira (que também teve que voltar a ser acesa)


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2021 às 16:54)

A chuva por aqui já está a ameaçar desde as 16 horas, já vai caíndo uns borrifos.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Fev 2021 às 18:08)

Por aqui já começou a chover há mais de meia hora, de forma geral fraca a moderada, acompanhada de algum vento moderado de SW!
Quase a chegar aos *2 mm *e a somar, a melhor parte ainda estará para chegar mais logo à noite 

*12,2°C *actuais


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2021 às 18:20)

Rio Sorraia na Ponte do Rebolo, entre Fajarda e Biscainho, ainda subiu mais o caudal comparado ao último dia, não há ponte 























estava a começar a chuviscar


----------



## Geopower (7 Fev 2021 às 18:21)

Chuva fraca a moderada em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2021 às 18:27)

A chuva começa agora a intensificar-se passando de aguaceiros fracos para moderados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Fev 2021 às 19:14)

Até agora a frente apenas acumulou 2 mm, contudo ainda deverá chover bem mais vendo pelas imagens de satélite, com o grosso da precipitação ainda um pouco afastado a oeste.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

Chuva agora mais consistente na Figueira


----------



## Candy (7 Fev 2021 às 20:48)

Algo me diz que isto não bate certo com o vento sentido aqui nessa madrugada e manhã!  
Já  falei hoje com varias pessoas que dizem ter sentido muito mais vento do que o que é apresentado nos registos. 
Entretanto já soube que pelo menos alguns contentores do lixo a darem a passear em algumas ruas...

Porque é que no registo diário a diferença entre o vento médio e as rajadas é tão grande?

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (7 Fev 2021 às 21:22)

1 mm .

O Tejo hoje ia com caudal de Verão;

Não á respeito nenhum pelo ecossistema.

Ninguém se importa e assim vamos assistindo á mortificação dos seres vivos
que dependem do Tejo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2021 às 21:30)

Por cá a chuva vai variando entre aguaceiros fracos a moderados, com mais intensidade desde as 18 horas.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Fev 2021 às 21:44)

1.73 mm ate agora, um aguaceiro forte ha pouco, mas abrandou.


----------



## Geopower (7 Fev 2021 às 21:49)

Noite de chuva fraca a moderada em Lisboa. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2021 às 21:50)

Boas noites,

Vai chovendo por Samora desde as 17h30–18h30. Em Vila Franca o acumulado está nos 1,52 mm.
Máxima de 14,7 ºC e mínima de 9,8 ºC. Neste momento estão 13,4 ºC.

A seguir ao almoço fui até à ponte do Porto Alto ver como ia o Sorraia.
Vai cheio ainda:





Neste ponto já leva também as águas do Almansor, cuja confluência com o Sorraia se encontra ao fundo, à direita.


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2021 às 21:55)

Candy disse:


> Algo me diz que isto não bate certo com o vento sentido aqui nessa madrugada e manhã!
> Já  falei hoje com varias pessoas que dizem ter sentido muito mais vento do que o que é apresentado nos registos.
> Entretanto já soube que pelo menos alguns contentores do lixo a darem a passear em algumas ruas...
> 
> ...



No registo diário o que figura é a média do vento para as 24 horas; os 66 Km/h que referi foi a média mais alta durante uma hora (registo horário). O "vento máximo" é o registo pontual da rajada máxima, daí a diferença tão grande para a média do dia mas uma diferença muito menor para o registo horário. Mas sim, mesmo assim surpreendeu-me que a rajada máxima não fosse mais elevada.

Nesta altura a frente quente já terá entrado e chegado ao Tejo:

*2,3 mm *acumulados desde as 18h00
Temperatura a atingir novamente a máxima do dia: *13,2ºC*
Vento teve um pico de 37 Km/h e rajadas máximas de* 45 Km/h*, mantendo o SW.

Na análise das 18h, lá estava a frente assinalada mesmo em cima da costa Oeste:






A pressão aumentou ligeiramente a rapidez de descida, 6 hPa desde as 12h, frente fria a caminho... algo desorganizada para sul de Coimbra:











Coimbra-Mata de S.Pedro teve o maior total horário à passagem da frente (quente?):


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

a frente está meio meh olhando o radar, uma chuva moderada por aqui, 2mm ainda


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Fev 2021 às 22:19)

Estou a ver as imagens de radar e o que parece é que a frente está a ser um completo fiasco por aqui... Até agora só tenho acumulados 3,1 mm quando deveria ter uns 5 ou 8 mm segundo o ECMWF ou GFS. Ainda chove bem, mas não acho que consiga atingir os 5 mm sequer porque a chuva tem sido bastante intermitente, com bastantes períodos de pausa pelo meio. 

Curiosamente, parece que em zonas mais a sul até deverá chover mais que por aqui. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Fev 2021 às 22:28)

Boas pessoal,

Abriram as "torneiras" lá fora, chove bem tocada a vento 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (7 Fev 2021 às 22:41)

Boas pessoal,

Para já *3.56 mm* de acumulado.
A temperatura tem vindo a subir desde o final da tarde, sigo com 18.0ºC, que para já é a máxima do dia.
Vento de SW sopra moderado com rajadas, algumas acima dos 50 km/h.
Pressão em queda.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

Grande chuvada e vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Fev 2021 às 23:07)

Afinal de contas estava enganado... Chove bem neste momento e parece que será ainda por um bocado! 
Sigo com um acumulado de 5,8 mm.


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2021 às 23:24)

*3,3 mm*

A frente algo desorganizada vai passando, bastante evidente para norte de Santarém, mais confusa para sul:













Acumulados horários das 22h continuavam relativamente modestos para sul de Coimbra:





Pressão agora a descer ao ritmo de* 1 hPa/hora*.

Vento rodou para WSW < 30 Km/h
Rajadas até *47 Km/h*

Até às 23h05 a temperatura manteve-se nos *13,2ºC*, agora desceu para *12,7ºC*, começa a haver mistura de ar frio.
HR estável em 85%.


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2021 às 23:25)

Forte precipitação neste momento aqui pela Azambuja! Que chuvada! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2021 às 23:33)

acabou por melhorar, sigo com 6.8mm, continua a chover


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Fev 2021 às 23:39)

Por aqui já parou, acumulado de 9.4mm , dentro do modelado, mais uma boa rega 
Rajada máxima de 40.4km'h , foram duas horas agradáveis de escutar  Fevereiro segue com 41.4mm , terça-feira há mais 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2021 às 23:53)

Pico de vento 34 Km/h, rajada *50 Km/h*, roda para* W.*às 23h15.

Descida da temperatura (1,5ºC), *11,2ºC*, e da HR, *83%*

*4,1 mm*

Acumulados horários das 23h, regas bastante razoáveis, mas sem exageros, muito bom:






É possível "ver" agora a frente onde estava mais confusa, mas só de VFX para norte (aqui passou a parte fraca, daí o acumulado fraquinho, em comparação):





A segunda frente deve ter-se fundido com esta ou terá sido esta. A instabilidade pós-frontal parece mesmo dirigida só para a metade norte do território:


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2021 às 00:07)

acumulado final até à meia noite *9.2mm*
agora depois da meia noite 0.4mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 00:15)

Ontem acabei o dia com um acumulado de 9,7 mm, portanto dentro do modelado. Nada mau para uma frente que parecia que ia ser um fiasco... 

Entretanto a chuva continuou e parou somente há pouco, acumulando mais 0,3 mm depois da meia-noite. A pós-frontal na próxima manhã não deverá render muito por aqui, mas venha ela!


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 00:17)

david 6 disse:


> acumulado final até à meia noite *9.2mm*
> agora depois da meia noite 0.4mm



O melhor localizador no tempo, da passagem da frente, terá sido a pressão atmosférica, claramente com um mínimo *entre as 23h15 e as 23h30*, já deu um salto de + 0,8 hPa.

Mesmo a tempo de fechar o dia:
*4,1 mm*
*10,8ºC *(desceu 2,4ºC, entre o sector quente e o imediato pós-frontal).

Vento W, < 30 Km/h.

0,3 mm de restos da frente, já contam para hoje.


----------



## Mammatus (8 Fev 2021 às 00:34)

Continua a chover, agora com fraca intensidade 

O dia fechou com um acumulado de *6.09 mm*.
Rajada máxima de *56.5 km/h*
*18.2ºC */ *10.9ºC*

A máxima foi registada na última hora, todavia parece-me um valor enviesado. Não está essa temperatura lá fora, com efeito as estações do Weather Underground localizadas nas proximidades registam valores na casa dos 13ºC. btw enquanto fazia a ronda pelas várias estações, dei de caras com esta. Localiza-se num concelho vizinho, mas é a que está mais próxima da minha residência (circunferência preta). Vou estar de olho nela. 







É algures nesta rua 
https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.6535...4!1s53-xicPlpCBOqJJ1kI7Z5Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

Fechou o dia com um acumulado de *8.71 mm*.
Valor modesto de rajada máxima, *33.2 km/h*. Por estar numa zona razoavelmente resguardada, decerto, deve registar valores pouco expressivos de rajadas. Tenho de ver o histórico.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Fev 2021 às 00:37)

Por aqui uma boa noite de chuva, variando entre moderada a forte nas últimas horas!
Acumulado de *14,8 mm *até às 0h e mais *0,3 mm *depois das 0h 
Nada mau para uma frente meio desorganizada... Foi sorte passar zonas com chuva mais forte!
Parou de chover entretanto.

O pós-frontal parece fraco e deve render pouco.
*11,9°C *
Vento acalmou com a passagem da frente, apenas fraco a moderado de O


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2021 às 00:42)

Boas

Dados de Domingo:

7 mm por cá.

13 mm na serra.

Esta manhã na ribeira de Manique(próximo do limite Cascais/Sintra)
@almeida96 esta linha de água é tal que vem dos lados da Abrunheira.
Para localizar a malta é a mesma que depois tem como nome ribeira de caparide e cruza a A5.
Excelente caudal.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 01:07)

Acumulado das 00h









Tufao André disse:


> O pós-frontal parece fraco e deve render pouco.



Sim, para sul de Coimbra/Figueira da Foz é bastante mais escasso do que para norte, mas pontualmente haverá quem tenha surpresas:





A temperatura ainda recuperou ligeiramente, *11,2ºC*, assim como o vento que rodando para WNW teve rajadas na ordem dos 45 Km/h hoje.
A pressão estabilizou.

Parece-me haver uma linha de células sucessivas que irá durante a noite atingir a RLC para norte da Ericeira:





A análise das 00h mantém a existência das duas frentes frias, a que passou foi de facto a segunda, o que significa que a primeira não deixou assinatura legível nos parâmetros temperatura, pressão, vento, precipitação, pelo menos aqui pela zona de Santa Iria de Azóia.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Fev 2021 às 03:31)

Chove bem na Figueira


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 03:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Chove bem na Figueira



Células de ecos amarelos entram de WNW na corrente pós-frontal e vão continuar pela noite fora, são relativamente espaçadas.





Por aqui na Póvoa/Santa Iria, a temperatura estagnou nos *11,1ºC*, e o vento inicialmente de WNW rodou ligeiramente para *W*.
Não dá tréguas: mantém-se entre 20 e 30Km/h com rajadas de *40 Km/h*.
A pressão também estabilizou depois da ligeira subida a seguir à passagem da frente.

Também há aguaceiros mais para sul da zona de Coimbra/Figueira, passou um há pouco em Peniche/Lourinhã e vai esbarrar com Montejunto:


----------



## N_Fig (8 Fev 2021 às 04:34)

E chove com mais intensidade agora, acordei com o barulho!


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Fev 2021 às 07:27)

Acaba de terminar, ou pelo menos amainou, um episódio de forte temporal. Desde, pelo menos, as 5h, altura em que acordei, valentes rajadas de vento a soprar e canivetes de chuva a jorrar do céu fustigando tudo à sua passagem. Ordens do general Inverno!


----------



## RStorm (8 Fev 2021 às 09:17)

Bom dia

Tal como previsto, ontem foi mais um dia cinzento e nublado, com períodos de chuvisco a partir da tarde, tornando-se por vezes moderados após inicio da noite.
O vento soprou moderado de SW, por vezes com rajadas a partir do final do dia.
O acumulado ficou-se pelos *1,8 mm*, acho o valor um bocado baixo, mas a chuva também não foi muito intensa e a maioria caiu na horizontal, portanto fica a dúvida  

Mínima: *10,2ºC *
Máxima: *15,2ºC *
Acumulado: *1,8 mm*

Neste momento, a manhã segue com boas abertas de sol após uma madrugada de aguaceiros, que renderam *1,5 mm*. 
O vento sopra fraco de W-NW. 

T. Atual: *12,9ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: W-NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 09:30)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui já caíram dois aguaceiros, um mais forte e um mais fraco a seguir, que acumularam 3,8 mm. Juntando ao acumulado da frente, são 13,5 mm. Nada mau!  

Agora está céu limpo e estão 12,7ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (8 Fev 2021 às 10:03)

Bom dia!

Os aguaceiros do pós-frontal ainda renderam até ao momento *2,8 mm*. 
A manhã segue com sol e algumas nuvens, ainda não vi chover desde que acordei.

Vento de SW moderado, por vezes com rajadas mais fortes!
*
13,3ºC* actuais
Mínima ficou-se pelos 10,6ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2021 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã acordou com sol, por volta das 9 horas, mas foi por pouco tempo, logo começou a escurecer muito o céu, e o vento a soprar de forma moderada, e logo de seguida caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mas de forma passageira.


----------



## srr (8 Fev 2021 às 10:51)

Boas,

Os aguaceiros estão com vontade,

Formam se do "nada" e têm alguma intensidade;

Já renderam 2,00 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2021 às 11:27)

Boas,

Hoje mais 3,5 mm.
Amanhã poderão ser mais 20 mm.
Mensal segue nos 35 mm.
Rede hidrográfica sólida,  melhor sinal é impossível.

A brincar a brincar,  ja são mais 320 mm desde de Dezembro, e praticamente sem grande regime torrencial.
Curiosamente a barragem da mula está a encher muito lentamente, talvez exista alguma justificação mais técnica em termos de gestão da água do que factores atmosféricos.


----------



## efcm (8 Fev 2021 às 12:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje mais 3,5 mm.
> Amanhã poderão ser mais 20 mm.
> ...


Provavelmente sai mais barato usar água da mula que dos outros pontos de captação de Cascais.


----------



## Geopower (8 Fev 2021 às 13:55)

Dia de céu nublado com abertas. vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 14:40)

Boa tarde

A linha de instabilidade que se esticou até à latitude de Setúbal e chegou cerca das 7h, além dos aguaceiros anteriores pós-frontais, acabaram por render mais do que todo o sistema frontal de ontem  :

*4,3 mm*, com maior acumulação de seis aguaceiros entre as 4h30 e as 7h45.






Exemplo das células que têm passado, bastante espaçadas mas volumosas e com ecos amarelos.





Agora mais calmo:





A frente quente só chega ao fim do dia, até lá continua esta corrente de WNW a virar para W:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Fev 2021 às 15:45)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Ao contrário do que esperava o pós-frontal desceu um bocadinho mais em latitude e deixou no "penico" mais  *5.5mm *desde a meia -noite, e ontem ficou-se pelos *10.1mm * É agua por todo o lado , rede hidrográfica como à muito não via por cá, e o resto da semana promete ainda muita água  Em alguns locais do país vão aparecer cheias mais complicadas muito provavelmente  Esta madrugada ainda tive rajada máxima de *61.2km´h* , e agora vai soprando moderado predominante de *OSW* , e fresquinho, coisa que também já não sentia por cá há uns valentes dias   A serra está brutal 




Alcube Waterfall, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





Alcube Waterfall, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter in the Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alcube Waterfall, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter in the Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 15:48)

Registos de ontem.
Acumulados muito variáveis:






Vento máximo: claramente o anemómetro de Cabo Carvoeiro ou o seu sistema de registo não está a funcionar bem (não é possível o vento manter-se exactamente sempre em 54 Km/h durante as 24 horas do dia), o que corrobora as dúvidas sobre os valores do vento no dia anterior.





Por aqui, Póvoa e Santa Iria, hoje:

Mínima de *9,7ºC*, como se esperava a entrada fria pós-frontal não é de uma corrente polar directa, é uma massa de ar já modificada.
Máxima provisória de *14,5ºC* às 14h45, mas mais cedo, pelas 12h20, já tinham sido atingidos os 14,4ºC graças às abertas de sol.

Notável foi o pico de vento de* 56 Km/h* com rajada de *69 Km/h* cerca das *10h10*, a que correspondeu um aguaceiro fraco de apenas *0,3 mm*.

Vento neste momento ainda não largou o *WNW*, mantém-se entre *25 e 35 Km/h *e as rajadas chegam aos *50 Km/h*.

A Humidade Relativa teve valores máximos de *83%* por volta das 8h e desceu até *65%* cerca das 14h30, as abertas de sol a ajudarem.

Neste momento a nebulosidade alta associada à frente quente precede-a a uma grande distância e já está a toldar o céu:


----------



## VazCosta (8 Fev 2021 às 17:14)

A brincar, a brincar, a minha estação do Maxial já leva 53mm, ligeiramente mais  do dobro do mês de Janeiro que totalizou 101mm e os próximos dias prometem. Especialmente amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 17:41)

A frente quente já parece delineada ao largo da costa, véu de cirrostratus cobre o céu deixando passar um sol velado.





A actividade da frente deverá ser maior do que a última que passou esta noite:

Imagem do Terra hoje às 11h43:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2021 às 18:22)

Entretanto,  a próxima madrugada  promete ser bem ventosa. Vamos ver que registos consigo ter, se bem que desta vez é do quadrantes SO.
Reparei que o ipma mete rajadas ate 110 km/h nas terras altas.


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2021 às 18:48)

0.8mm hoje


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 19:51)

Boa noite,
Há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro, do qual não estava nada à espera. Pelos vistos foi algo localizado - vendo pelo radar, foi um aguaceiro que se intensificou na zona e voltou a dissipar-se na zona do Casal do Marco. Ainda acumulou algo, levando o acumulado de hoje aos 4,1 mm. Tendo em conta que este aguaceiro ainda faz parte do sistema da frente que passou ontem à noite, podemos dizer que o total do evento foi de uns ótimos 13,8 mm! 

Entretanto aproxima-se a "karimha" linda e deverá começar a chover no Litoral Norte e Centro nas próximas horas. Por aqui parece que teremos de esperar pela madrugada de amanhã, sendo que a manhã deverá ser bem chuvosa. 

Quanto ao dia de ontem, os dados foram estes:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,6°C
Mín: 10,0°C 
Prec: 9,7 mm
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h O 

A temperatura atual é de 12,4°C e o vento tem-se intensificado na última hora por aqui, tendo também rodado para sudoeste.


----------



## RStorm (8 Fev 2021 às 21:05)

Boa Noite

O céu manteve-se com boas abertas, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde, nomeadamente por nuvens altas.
Caíram mais dois aguaceiros fracos, um no final da manhã e outro agora no inicio da noite. O acumulado subiu para *1,8 mm*. 
O vento soprou moderado de NW, rodando para SW no final do dia e enfraquecendo até se tornar nulo. 

Amanhã parece que vamos ter tempo algo agreste, com chuva e vento por vezes fortes. Curioso que amanhã faz 7 anos que tivemos a "Stephanie" a varrer a nossa região, será que vem aí alguma coisa semelhante? Pelo menos já tem o nome de "Karimha", só espero é que não venha trazer estragos...  

Mínima: *11,0ºC *
Máxima: *14,6ºC *
Acumulado: *1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *12,5ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2021 às 21:43)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> O céu manteve-se com boas abertas, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde, nomeadamente por nuvens altas.
> Caíram mais dois aguaceiros fracos, um no final da manhã e outro agora no inicio da noite. O acumulado subiu para *1,8 mm*.
> ...


"Karimha" foi um jogo de palavras que fiz entre "Karim" e "carinha", porque o nome verdadeiro da depressão é Karim.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2021 às 23:29)

A frente quente perde identidade à latitude da RLC e para sul:





A transição para a massa de ar tropical pré-frente fria é difusa, não há propriamente uma frente quente nem precipitação significativa à vista do radar por estas latitudes:










O chuvisco fraco ocasional de aguaceiros dispersos ainda nada mais acumulou aqui pela estação de Santa Iria, mantém-se o acumulado realizado durante os aguaceiros da madrugada/manhã, 4,3 mm.

O vento a partir das 17h diminuíu significativamente, mantém-se à volta dos 20 Km/h ou inferior, as rajadas maiores ficam-se pelos 35 Km/h.
Em geral de *WSW*, cerca das 22h30 fez uma "visita" ao SW mas voltou para a direcção anterior.

Cerca das 20h30 houve uma mínima relativa de *11,6ºC*, depois *subiu* ligeiramente e está agora à volta de *12,2ºC*.
Paralelamente a esta ligeira subida da temperatura também a *HR subiu*, de valores à volta de 75% para os *82%* presentes.

A pressão teve um máximo pelas 20h20, desceu 1 hPa desde essa hora.

É difícil com estas pequenas variações identificar uma fronteira clara entre massas de ar, o que é o mesmo que dizer, a frente quente.

Só na região de FIgueira/Coimbra e para norte há alguns acumulados, desde as 21h, mas tudo fraco por enquanto.

Últimos valores: 12,5ºC, mais 0,4 hPa de descida.

Aguardemos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Fev 2021 às 00:42)

Eita, rajadas a intensificar com chuvisco....


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2021 às 00:47)

Rajada de 76 km/h a esta hora.
Faço ideia de manhã...


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2021 às 01:20)

aguaceiro fraco aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2021 às 01:25)

Há pouco também caiu um aguaceiro fraco por aqui. 0,3 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Fev 2021 às 01:34)

para ja noite amena, Ceu com nuvens e de vez em qdo da pra ver as estrelas. 12ºC!


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 02:33)

*12,6ºC* depois de *12,9ºC*, a temperatura está estável com estas pequenas variações.

*0,5 mm* hoje (ontem ficou nos 4,3mm) em dois aguaceiros fracos.
Antes de cada aguaceiro o vento intensificou-se, chegou aos 32 Km/h e rajada de *50 Km/h* no primeiro, mas está a diminuir, caiu para *11 Km/h*.
Oscila entre SW e WSW (esta direcção depois de cada aguaceiro).

Às 00h efectivamente tinha passado a frente quente no Norte e não estava definida para sul de Coimbra:





Os aguaceiros fracos que têm passado por aqui são estas pequenas linhas de instabilidade e precipitação fraca, embebidas no sector quente:





A frente fria irá demorar a sua passagem, muita nebulosidade, é uma faixa larga e orientada de WSW para ENE:


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 04:27)

Nova estação na RLC, de novo membro na comunidade. 

Nesta altura o acumulado em Santa iria subiu para *0,8 mm* pela passagem de uma terceira linha de precipitação fraca cerca das 3h20, com o vento a ter um comportamento semelhante a outros aguaceiros fracos: pico de vento médio em 32 Km/h com rajada de *56 Km/h* (vai aumentando), a seguir caíu para os 21 Km/h.

Pressão em queda, *3 hPa* desde a meia-noite.







Áreas extensas de precipitação contínua, pontualmente há ecos amarelos. Já estão na zona de Coimbra e a chegar também à latitude de Leiria:





O quadro geral é este:










Dunas de Mira (13,3 mm) e estações da região de Coimbra têm os maiores acumulados da RLC hoje, até às 3h.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 05:15)

12,9ºC
35 Km/h, rajadas 56 Km/h
Não chove.

A chegar a Peniche:


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Fev 2021 às 07:16)

Madrugada de vento persistente e rajadas fortes, chuva que cai sem parar.

Aqui ficam umas fotos de ontem à hora do almoço - visivelmente provado que depois da tempestade vem a bonança. Praia de São Sebastião com dezenas de pequenas alforrecas parecidas com Caravelas (mas já me disseram que não são!).


----------



## Geopower (9 Fev 2021 às 07:48)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com chuva moderada a forte. Vento moderado de Sw com rajadas.


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2021 às 07:50)

8 mm acumulados até agora, pelo Alto concelho de Alenquer. Vento a intensificar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Fev 2021 às 07:58)

Bom dia pessoal,

1.4mm até ao momento, e algumas horas de precipitação pela frente 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (9 Fev 2021 às 08:23)

Já soma 6.00mm

Rajada Max. 45 km/h , mas em geral vento fraco


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2021 às 08:47)

Bom dia
Noite marcada pela chuva, em Peniche.

Neste momento cai um peso de agua brutal. Desde as 6h30 que a chuva se tornou bastante forte. 
Noto uma ou outra rajada de vento mas nada de significativo para Peniche.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Fev 2021 às 08:49)

Chove com vontade 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2021 às 08:54)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Madrugada de vento persistente e rajadas fortes, chuva que cai sem parar.
> 
> Aqui ficam umas fotos de ontem à hora do almoço - visivelmente provado que depois da tempestade vem a bonança. Praia de São Sebastião com dezenas de pequenas alforrecas parecidas com Caravelas (mas já me disseram que não são!).


A foto de baixo quase garanto ser caravela portuguesa.

Seria bom reportar o avistamento ao Programa de monitorização de organismos gelatinosos "Gelavista". 
Tem o site e pode encontrar também no Facebook 
http://gelavista.ipma.pt/

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Fev 2021 às 08:56)

Candy disse:


> A foto de baixo quase garanto ser caravela portuguesa.
> 
> Seria bom reportar o avistamento ao Programa de monitorização de organismos gelatinosos "Gelavista".
> Tem o site e pode encontrar também no Facebook
> ...



Sem dúvida, é Caravela Portuguesa, muito perigosa.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2021 às 09:04)

Boas 

9 mm

85 km/h de rajada máxima até ao momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2021 às 09:05)

Até agora a frente está dentro dos valores previstos (7,4 mm contra os 7,3 mm modelados para esta hora), contudo parece que a torneira fechou por aqui. Não deveriam ser estas horas ser as de maior intensidade?


----------



## Tufao André (9 Fev 2021 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

Tem chovido bem nas últimas horas, persistente e por vezes muito intensa!
Acordei com o barulho da chuva e do vento forte!!
Entretanto abrandou um pouco, chove mais fraco, mas parece que ainda não fica por aqui...
*13,9 mm* acumulados até agora! 

Rajadas de vento muito fortes de SW a acompanhar, mas nada de significativo para o que é habitual nesta zona. 
*13°C*


----------



## A ver se chove (9 Fev 2021 às 09:24)

Não está fácil para andar na estrada, muita água acumulada.

Na A1 pelas 8h circulava tudo entre os 60 - 80 e a chegar à ponte de Sacavém as rajadas de vento eram bem fortes.


----------



## srr (9 Fev 2021 às 09:26)

10 mm, e pelo radar aponto pros 20 mm total.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Fev 2021 às 09:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não deveriam ser estas horas ser as de maior intensidade?



Segundo a maioria dos modelos a hora de mais precipitação pela nossa zona será pela hora de almoço *(13h) *aproximadamente , mas estamos em nowcasting, vamos ver   Contudo por aqui *(Azeitão)* já não muito longe do previsto com  *12.7mm* até ao momento , choveu muito entre as *8.30h* e as *9.00h* (Rain rate máximo de *28.7mm* 

*GFS*







*ARPEGE*


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2021 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

Manhã de chuva aqui pela Azambuja, veremos até onde dura!


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Fev 2021 às 09:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Segundo a maioria dos modelos a hora de mais precipitação pela nossa zona será pela hora de almoço *(13h) *aproximadamente , mas estamos em nowcasting, vamos ver   Contudo por aqui *(Azeitão)* já não muito longe do previsto com  *12.7mm* até ao momento , choveu muito entre as *8.30h* e as *9.00h* (Rain rate máximo de *28.7mm*
> 
> *GFS*
> 
> ...



Está para chegar à Península de Setúbal uma nova linha de instabilidade que passou agora pela zona de Lisboa, e uma outra que neste momento ainda está pela zona de Coimbra. Pelo meio deverá sempre ir caindo alguma precipitação. Não podemos fiar completamente nas imagens de radar muito para oeste, sabemos que as linhas de instabilidade se vão "regenerando" à medida que viajam para sul, mesmo que percam alguma intensidade gradualmente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Fev 2021 às 09:53)

Jorge_scp disse:


> e uma outra que neste momento ainda está pela zona de Coimbra



Exatamente essa linha que acabei de mostrar ao colega @"Charneca" Mundial segundo os modelos   Obrigado Jorge 






Edit: A linha que tu falaste já cá chegou e trouxe rajadas fortes


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2021 às 09:56)

a dar lhe bem


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2021 às 09:56)

Bom dia 

Noite de muita chuva. 39mm acumulados em Coimbra. 
Continua a chuver intensamente.


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2021 às 10:05)

Bom dia.
Valentes chuvadas aqui por Almada Velha, 10mm acumulados.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (9 Fev 2021 às 10:12)

Bom dia, Almargem do Bispo-Sintra,muito vento e chuva desde as 7h20, mas sinceramente estava a espera de pior. De 6feira para sábado e Domingo para 2 feira esteve muito pior!


----------



## RStorm (9 Fev 2021 às 10:21)

Bom dia 

Belo temporal que tem sido esta manhã, com chuva moderada e persistente, por vezes com alguma intensidade, após uma madrugada de aguaceiros fracos  
O acumulado segue nos *7,5 mm*, penso que está a ser dentro do previsto  
O vento sopra forte de W, com algumas rajadas intensas. 

T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: W / 20,5 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (9 Fev 2021 às 10:29)

Bom dia, belas chuvadas por vezes acompanhada de vento em rajada.* 13mm *aqui no Alto Concelho - Alenquer. 12ºC.


----------



## RStorm (9 Fev 2021 às 10:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> "Karimha" foi um jogo de palavras que fiz entre "Karim" e "carinha", porque o nome verdadeiro da depressão é Karim.


 Desculpa não fazia ideia, eu como ainda não sabia que a depressão já tinha sido nomeada e ao ver se nome no teu post, pensei que fosse o real


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2021 às 10:37)

Bom dia

Esta madrugada, foi bem regada, por aguaceiros moderados, e vento moderado, na ordem dos 70 a 80 km/h, e continua ainda no decorrer desta manhã.
Fui agora espreitar aqui no final do mei terrenos, onde se juntam 2 linhas de água, e a corrente é muito intensa, e estão quase no limite, ainda ontem de manhã, corria, uma água calma.


----------



## fernandinand (9 Fev 2021 às 11:03)

Boas,

Penso que o 'grosso' da precipitação está feito por hoje, com máximo acumulado de 10 minutos às 10h:10m com 2.81mm e máximo horário entre as 7h-8 com 7.72mm.
À tarde vou cultivar o gosto no garoto e fotografar as nascentes e exsurgências aqui na zona pq devem estar a 'bombar'!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Fev 2021 às 11:05)

fernandinand disse:


> fotografar as nascentes e exsurgências aqui na zona pq devem estar a 'bombar'!



Venham de lá essas fotos  Bem vindo , e bons eventos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2021 às 11:36)

As chuvadas de há pouco fizeram aumentar o acumulado diário até aos 9,7 mm, dentro dos valores previstos. Entretanto o ECMWF, na última saída operacional, dava 16,4 mm diários na zona até à tarde, e valores mais prováveis até aos 13,9 mm, no ensemble. Supostamente tal acumulado deverá ser registado na passagens das linhas de instabilidade da frente por volta da uma da tarde. Veremos o que rendem por aqui!


----------



## srr (9 Fev 2021 às 11:39)

Dou por terminada a frente,

Perdeu muita força ao chegar aqui ( fiquei dececionado, tinha tão bom aspecto)

Mas rendeu 15mm.


----------



## RStorm (9 Fev 2021 às 13:10)

A frente terminou por aqui e o sol já marca presença, *8,1 mm *acumulados   Desde a minha última publicação, apenas registei chuva fraca tocada a vento. 
O vento diminuiu consideravelmente de intensidade e neste momento "só" sopra moderado, mas ainda com algumas rajadas muito pontuais. 

Veremos o que reserva agora o pós-frontal 

T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2021 às 13:23)

Bem, aquela linha de instabilidade parece que, mais uma vez, e como já é normal, dissipou-se completamente ao passar as serras a norte de Lisboa. Mesmo assim, lá consegui ultrapassar os 10 mm, tendo um total de 10,2 mm no momento e um valor mensal de 38,1 mm ou 129% do valor normal no período de 1 a 9 de fevereiro. Nada mau!   

Entretanto acho que não deverei acumular mais hoje. A pós-frontal deverá entrar amanhã de madrugada, embora o que se prevê é mais humidade que outra coisa qualquer... Veremos!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2021 às 13:30)

12 mm

A rajada ficou-se nos 85 km/h , nada de muito significativo e ainda bem.


----------



## Mammatus (9 Fev 2021 às 13:45)

Boas,

A frente já passou, como tal céu bastante mais "desanuviado" de cobertura nebulosa.

Uma adenda:

Para clarificar a informação que aqui partilho, de agora em diante passarei a reportar os dados da estação, *BXBanheira - IBAIXA2*, apesar da mesma se localizar num concelho vizinho, dista sensivelmente a 1 km da minha residência.

No que concerne à estação *Parque da Cidade - Barreiro - ISETUBAL5*, irei apenas partilhar os dados relativamente ao vento, em circunstâncias que assim o justifiquem.

Quanto à estação *PALHAIS - IPALHA1*, farei seguimento apenas em circunstâncias igualmente especiais, nomeadamente em situações de inversão térmica e períodos de intenso calor no Verão.

De qualquer forma são livres de consultar os dados sobre as estações, se assim o pretenderem, pois deixarei o link na assinatura.


Vamos a dados:
*BXBanheira - IBAIXA2*
Acumulado: *11.61 mm*
Rajada máxima *38.5 km/h*
Segue com 15.6ºC

*Parque da Cidade - Barreiro - ISETUBAL5*
Rajada máxima de *80.6 km/h*


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2021 às 13:48)

parou a chuva por aqui agora há 5min, acumulado *20mm* certinhos, muito bom


----------



## Geopower (9 Fev 2021 às 13:58)

Em Lisboa céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## srr (9 Fev 2021 às 14:31)

Apos 16mm;

Lá rebetaram mais uns riachos,

Um deles tive a sorte que ver a agua a chegar ( tipo os rios no deserto )

Logo á noite posto fotos e vídeo da agua a "chegar"


----------



## Tufao André (9 Fev 2021 às 15:16)

A frente já lá vai e deixou um acumulado de *19 mm *certos!  
Esperava um pouco mais dado o aspecto da frente, foi perdendo intensidade, mas ainda assim nada mau... 

O sol já brilha, o pós-frontal não deve ser nada de especial! Veremos 

O vento ainda sopra moderado a forte de SW 
Temperatura a subir para os *14,7ºC* actuais


----------



## Mammatus (9 Fev 2021 às 15:16)

srr disse:


> Apos 16mm;
> 
> Lá rebetaram mais uns riachos,
> 
> ...



Brutal! Cenário típico dos "wadis"


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2021 às 15:39)

Boas!

Depois de uma manhã com muita chuva, por agora o Sol já brilha entre nuvens. Olhando pelo radar não espero grandes aguaceiros durante o resto da tarde, mas amanha deve voltar a precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 16:00)

Boa tarde
Foram duas frentes frias bem coladas uma à outra:






A primeira estava em Setúbal antes das 12h, pelas 10h30 a julgar pelas imagens de radar, mas a segunda perdeu identidade assim que entrou mais em terra, restando apenas a sua parte oclusa:










Pelo meio dia a frente já tinha deixado a RLC, e havia células de  uma linha de instabilidade a entrar pelo litoral Oeste, Sintra em particular:





Nesta altura, há uma linha de células mais intensas que entrou pela Figueira da Foz e desceu também até Leiria. A costa da Arrábida também tem recebido alguma precipitação pós-frontal persistente.






Aqui pela Póvoa e Santa Iria, a frente principal terá passado entre as 8h e as 9h, detectada pelos mínimos da pressão e intensidade máxima da chuva, mas não pela temperatura a qual ainda andou aos altos e baixos até à passagem da dissipação da segunda frente e linhas de instabilidade.

*16,8 mm *acumulado total de hoje, tendo terminada a precipitação pelas 13h25.

Temperatura mínima de *11,2ºC* das 12h00 às 12h20.
Assim que o sol apareceu a temperatura subiu bastante, máxima provisória de *14,7ºC* às 15h25.

Vento máximo em 5 minutos à passagem da frente,* 45 Km/h *com rajadas de* 69 Km/h* às 9h00. Oscilou até esta hora entre WSW e SW, pouco antes foi ao W, ainda saltou novamente para SW e depois estabilizou em W até à passagem da instabilidade pós-frontal onde andou aos saltos entre WNW e WSW. Mesmo assim, não é clara a localização da frente tendo em conta só o vento.

A pressão teve dois mínimos, às 7h55 e às 9h20, tinha descido *6 hPa* desde a meia-noite. Recuperou 2 hPa até às 11h45, voltou a descer 1 hPa à passagem da linha de instabilidade e desde então ainda não recuperou desta última descida.

Vento em W agora, entre 30 e 40 Km/h, rajadas entre 50 e 56 Km/h.

Últimas 24 horas da reflectividade do radar de Coruche:


----------



## Geopower (9 Fev 2021 às 17:08)

Final de tarde com céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de oeste.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Fev 2021 às 17:40)

Bom dia,
Esta tarde foi acompanhada de céu nublado a maior parte do tempo. Contudo, fiz um passeio e mal saí à rua ficou logo o céu nublado, mas o vento era nulo na altura.

Gostaria de resumir as seguintes imagens em três palavras: está tudo encharcado. É verdade: mal saí de casa e o descampado estava com aquele ar de areia lamacenta, que eu já não via há algum tempo: 





Noutras zonas, a lama vem ao de cima:













As poças estão cheias de água, que não é absorvida pelo solo:





Por vezes nem é preciso escavar muito:









Ao longo do caminho vi estas plantas com flores amarelas. Penso que são tojos ou acácias, mas não tenho a certeza - alguém que seja mais perito que eu consegue dizer-me a espécie?





A vala corre com o maior caudal que me lembro nestes 4 anos a viver aqui... Nem em 2018 o caudal era tão grande e tão vistoso! Havia zonas em que, com jeitinho, ainda dava para tomar um banho... se eu fosse maluco. 









Lembram-se de eu ter dito que ainda havia zonas com ervas secas resultantes das geadas de janeiro? Pois bem, as ervas secas desapareceram de vez nestes últimos sete dias:









Atravessei ligeiramente a fronteira concelhia com o Seixal e a situação é a mesma:





Ao lado das hortas comunitárias do Bosque da Verdizela existe uma floresta interessante que penso explorar noutro dia. Hoje não deu porque o vento começou a aumentar e pensei que viesse chuva, mas o que na realidade foi uma morrinha incrivelmente fraca e que nada acumulou. Sigo com 10,2 mm e não espero mais chuva até ao fim do dia. 




_______________________________
Dados de ontem:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,6°C
Mín: 10,9°C
Prec: 4,3 mm
Rajada máxima: 38,5 km/h O

Agora estão 14,3°C e céu limpo, com um vento fraco de sudoeste. Que contraste com a manhã de hoje!


----------



## Mammatus (9 Fev 2021 às 18:07)

^^Acho que são tojos.

Tarde de tempo bem mais tranquilo, não chove desde as 13h, houve períodos de boas abertas, notória diminuição da intensidade do vento.
Max: *16.7ºC*

Sigo com 14.2ºC.


----------



## RStorm (9 Fev 2021 às 18:44)

Depois da tempestade veio a bonança  A tarde apresentou-se nublada, mas com boas abertas e sem chuva. 
O vento continua a soprar de W, mas foi diminuindo de intensidade ao longo da tarde até se tornar fraco. Um grande contraste com o que tivemos esta manhã 

Amanhã vamos ter mais um dia de chuva, mas em menor quantidade e não tão agreste como hoje  Veremos como corre. 
Fevereiro segue neste momento com *27 mm*, o que já é muito bom  Tem estado a ser completamente o oposto do que tivemos nos últimos anos e segundo os modelos, a chuva não deverá dar tréguas assim tão cedo e ainda bem 

Mínima: *12,7ºC *
Máxima: *15,8ºC *
Acumulado: *8,1 mm*

T. Atual: *14,2ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: W / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

Candy disse:


> A foto de baixo quase garanto ser caravela portuguesa.





Jorge_scp disse:


> Sem dúvida, é Caravela Portuguesa, muito perigosa.



Foi-me dito, por alguém que diz ser biólogo, serem Velella Velella.

Mas que são MUITO parecidas com caravelas portuguesas, lá isso são!


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Fev 2021 às 19:44)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Foi-me dito, por alguém que diz ser biólogo, serem Velella Velella.
> 
> Mas que são MUITO parecidas com caravelas portuguesas, lá isso são!



Ao vivo consegue-se distinguir bem. As Velella Velella são mais pequenas, e têm tipo duas asas. Muitas vezes vemos só essas "asas" na praia, esqueletos de ex-velella velella. Mas de facto, sem escala, essa foto engana muito bem, parece mesmo uma caravela.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2021 às 19:45)

Boas,

Foto enviada por uma amiga, neste caso é a  ribeira do Sobral que vem da Tapada de Mafra.
Olhando para as estações da zona, hoje foram mais 25 mm. Oeste carregado de água.
Caudal valente



photo hosting site free


----------



## Maria Papoila (9 Fev 2021 às 19:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ao vivo consegue-se distinguir bem. As Velella Velella são mais pequenas, e têm tipo duas asas. Muitas vezes vemos só essas "asas" na praia, esqueletos de ex-velella velella. Mas de facto, sem escala, essa foto engana muito bem, parece mesmo uma caravela.


Nenhuma das que vi tinha essas duas asas que menciona. Quanto ao tamanho a que fotografei teria a dimensão de uma noz mas haviam muitas com o dobro e o triplo do tamanho. Pensei que aquele corpo era feito de gelatina mas afinal está cheio de ar. Fiquei admirada


----------



## Luís Manuel (9 Fev 2021 às 20:19)

Boas,
Pelo Bombarral começou o vento cerca das 04:00 e chuva intensa pouco depois tendo terminado ao fim da manhã.
OS terrenos estão saturados e existem muitos pomares alagados com 15/20 cms de altura de água,
O rio Real, que começa na serra de Montejunto, estava com um caudal de 75/80% da sua capacidade.
Ao fim da tarde ainda corria bastante água pela valetas e estradas, os terrenos estão encharcados.


----------



## almeida96 (9 Fev 2021 às 20:34)

Por aqui a frente deu alguns acumulados razoáveis : 

- Albarraque: *15,2 mm* ( mês segue com *63,3 mm*)
- Pexiligais (parte oriental da freguesia de Algueirão-Mem Martins): *20,3 mm* (Fevereiro: *65,6 mm*)
- Serra de Sintra: *19,3 mm* (Fevereiro: *65,3mm*)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Fev 2021 às 21:40)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais uma belíssima rega , 16.7mm  Fevereiro segue com 64.1mm  Amanhã será tipo lotaria, vamos ver! De qualquer forma quinta-feira há mais  

13.5°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2021 às 21:43)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Foi-me dito, por alguém que diz ser biólogo, serem Velella Velella.
> 
> Mas que são MUITO parecidas com caravelas portuguesas, lá isso são!


Relembro que estamos em off topic! 
Peço desculpa por isso, mas já agora...

Continuo a achar ser caravela portuguesa!

Pode ver aqui. E já agora reportar o avistamento.

Já agora, e para informação de todos,  quando fotografamos caravelas portuguesas, velellas, ou qualquer outro organismo será bom termos uma referência do tamanho. Para isso basta por exemplo, uma moeda, uma caneta, até mesmo uma pegada nossa junto do que estamos a fotografar.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2291041460965099&id=1040242599378331

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 22:28)

Desde as 13h25 que não há precipitação mensurável aqui na zona da Póvoa/Santa Iria.
Total do dia: *16,8 mm*.
A máxima fica em *14,7ºC*.
Pressão em subida de *4 hPa* desde as 14h.
Vento W a derivar para WSW, entre *20 e 30 Km/h, rajadas de 30 a 50 Km/h*.
HR à volta de* 75%*
Neblina, Fractocumulus, Estreatocumulus, Cumulus humilis ou mediocris.

A frente não se afastou para sul mais do que o litoral algarvio, mas sem expressão, começa a entrar a nova frente quente.






Muita instabilidade para norte de Leiria:





*13,3ºC*


----------



## fernandinand (9 Fev 2021 às 22:28)

Estado actual da região central de Sicó:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/NYkF9Bbj43yfHeVo8

Nascente de Alcalamouque com bom débito e próximo do máximo que já vi há uns anos.
Nascente do Alvorge não tem grande quantidade mas acho que por causa das obras, captações, etc. a água já encontrou 'outros caminhos'.
Rio Ega (aka Rio dos Mouros) começa a transbordar já antes de chegar à zona do Rabaçal.
Vale de Santiago da Guarda ainda sem grande acumulação de água.
Fontes e charcas aqui da zona na sua 'cota máxima'


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2021 às 22:31)

Acumulados horários de hoje nas estações IPMA:


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2021 às 23:36)

Boas noites,

Aqui por Samora acordei várias vezes durante a noite com o barulho da chuva. A mais forte, no entanto, e que eu tenha dado conta, veio já só pelas 8h30-9h00, durante um período bastante prolongado. A estação de Vila Franca, que esteve off durante um par de dias, regista 23,11 mm acumulados. 

Não voltou a chover depois da hora do almoço, e o sol ainda deu uma espreitadela, muito bem vinda. A temperatura máxima já bem elevada hoje, com 16,8 ºC. A mínima foi de 12,9 ºC e neste momento estão 13,8 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 00:02)

Ilustração da tarde de sol aqui pela Póvoa de Santa Iria:

Time-lapse UHD, acelerado 50x, (12,5 min  15 s.)

Off-topic: sim, o petisco hoje foi urtigas, bio.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 00:33)

O último aguaceiro fraco do dia, pelas 23h05, arredondou o acumulado total para *17,0 mm*.






Foi também responsável por algumas perturbações temporárias na evolução dos parâmetros, voltando minutos depois aos valores anteriores:
- Descida da temperatura de 0,6ºC
- Rotação do vento de 36º, de WSW para W
- Subida da pressão de 0,5 hPa

Inicia-se novo dia com *14,0ºC* . Notável, a temperatura sobe à noite. 
Rajada de *53 Km/h* às 00h05, WSW.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Fev 2021 às 00:59)

Boa noite malta,

Fica o resumo no dia em tabela e gráfico.

Passagem da frente entre as 9 e as 10h, como se pode verificar pelos valores mínimos de pressão, a coincidir com o período de precipitação e vento mais intensos.
Queda da temperatura, com a mínima do dia a fazer-se após a passagem da frente.
Tudo a bater certo com o que diz a teoria. 

A temperatura subiu acentuadamente com a diminuição da nebulosidade.

BX Banheira









Relativamente ao vento vou me basear no registo de rajada máxima medido pela estação Parque da Cidade - Barreiro, *80.6 km/h.
*
____________________

Sigo com céu muito nublado, 14.5ºC, vento moderado de SW (algumas rajadas a tocar os 45 km/h).


----------



## N_Fig (10 Fev 2021 às 01:19)

Boa chuvada neste momento


----------



## Mammatus (10 Fev 2021 às 01:54)

Quase o primeiro mm do dia.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2021 às 02:28)

Por aqui já voltou a chuva também, assim uma chuva fraca quase moderada ou moderado fraco


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 02:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Boa chuvada neste momento



O dia começa bem, quer para a região de Lisboa e Oeste, quer para o eixo Figueira da Foz - Coimbra.
Células de fortes ecos a ladear o vale do Mondego a sul e a norte, e uma extensa área de precipitação algo desorganizada ligada já ao ramo quente do próximo sistema frontal:















*4,6 mm* já acumulados aqui em Santa Iria, começou às 00h35.
Às 00h50 o vento aumentou para 37 Km/h e as rajadas chegaram aos 60 Km/h. Amainou depois para valores inferiores a 30 Km/h.
Vento com direcção média W oscila entre WSW e WNW.

Os *14ºC* iniciais do dia caíram para *11,9ºC* logo após o episódio de vento forte. *12,1ºC* agora, quase estáveis.

Desenho curioso acidental dos ecos em torno de VFX:





Bela imagem do satélite Suomi ontem, 9, cerca das 13h53:


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 04:20)

*5,1 mm*
*11,2ºC*
Vento fraco de WNW à volta dos *10 Km/h*, nem as rajadas passam dos 20 km/h.

RLC com extensos ecos entre as latitudes de Leiria e Setúbal:


----------



## fernandinand (10 Fev 2021 às 07:45)

Bom dia,

Fiquei curioso ontem por ver a imagem de radar ontem pelas 23h30m quando ao deitar-me surgiu repentinamente fortes rajadas que metiam medo, seguidas de precipitação intensa.
Aqui está o 'culpado'...






Infelizmente a minha estação continua a subestimar as rajadas de vento, tendo ontem sido claramente na ordem ~60km/h-~70km/h no mínimo...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2021 às 08:44)

Boas,

Hoje mais 12 mm.

60 mm mensais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2021 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 
Aqui pela Península de Setúbal a noite foi bem chuvosa e grande todas as estações ultrapassam e bem os 20 mm. No caso da minha estação tive um acumulado espetacular de 32 mm, muito bom (e eu nem sequer ouvi nada a cair, pois estava a dormir como um bebé) e muito acima do previsto! Assim sendo, o acumulado mensal segue nuns espetaculares 70,1 mm e ainda só vamos a 10 de fevereiro!   

Os chuviscos continuam, embora fracos e dispersos, e o céu ainda está nublado (mas com o sol a espreitar pela esquina já). Estão 12,8ºC e o vento é nulo.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2021 às 09:38)

4.4mm da chuva de noite


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2021 às 09:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> (....) *eu nem sequer ouvi nada a cair, pois estava a dormir como um bebé) e muito acima do previsto!* (...)



O mesmo por aqui, ferrado no sono .  
Só agora fui ver os acumulados das estações da zona  (20 a 25mm) e as imagens de radar e choveu bem das 2h às 6h.


----------



## fhff (10 Fev 2021 às 09:42)

14,0 mm acumulados por Sintra, Nafarros. A ribeira de Colares/Rio das Maçãs corre bem. Os solos já não aguentam nem mais uma pinga...


----------



## Tufao André (10 Fev 2021 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Pelo final da tarde de ontem ainda cairam uns aguaceiros fracos, mas nada acumularam.
Pela madrugada voltou a chover fraco a moderado, pelos vistos algo contínua, e acumulou até ao momento *11,3 mm*!  Não esperava tanto... 

Por enquanto não chove, céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado de SW. 
*12,4°C *


----------



## Northern Lights (10 Fev 2021 às 09:45)

Por aqui os ultimos dias têm sido intervalados entre periodos de chuva e sol entre nuvens. 
Notam-se os solos saturados 
Sigo com 13,5 ºC.


----------



## RStorm (10 Fev 2021 às 11:13)

Bom dia 

*7,8 mm *acumulados durante a madrugada, que bela surpresa, não esperava nada que o dia de hoje viesse a render tanto como ontem  
Neste momento sigo com céu encoberto e vento nulo, vamos ver como correm as próximas horas 

T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 84% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Fev 2021 às 11:45)

Bom dia pessoal,

É verdade, que bela surpresa foi esta frente quente já associada à nova superfície frontal fria que nos vai atingir amanhã  Choveu praticamente a noite toda aqui na zona com a maioria da estações a registarem acumulados entre os* 20mm* e os *30mm*  No meu "quintal" mais *21.8mm* para dentro do penico , e contínua o chuvisco , Fevereiro segue já acima da média com *87.1mm* , e os terrenos estão saturadíssimos  Ficas umas fotos e vídeo desta manhã da Ribeira da Ajuda .





Ribeira da Ajuda, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Ribeira da Ajuda, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2021 às 11:56)

Bom dia,

Ainda caiu alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a noite e madrugada, mas nada significativo, já esta manhã começou com um sol, bem bonito, mas agora já deu lugar ao céu muito nublado.
Numa pequena volta que dei aqui hoje de manhã, por alguns ribeiros, é bem visível, a cota a que chegaram durante o dia de ontem, e já baixaram cerca de 50 cm de altura de água, mas mesmo assim, um deles vai a correr fora do seu leito ainda.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2021 às 11:57)

14 mm

Chuvisco fraco persistente.
Ontem a estação da serra acumulou 19 mm hoje vai nos 24 mm.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Fev 2021 às 12:01)

Volta o regime de chuva fraca/chuvisco por aqui, por vezes mais intensos. 
O vento é fraco, ar muito húmido! 
*13,3°C*


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 13:02)

Bom dia

6,1 mm
Vento fraco, de calma a 10 Km/h, sem rajadas.
14,1ºC, máxima provisória às 11h30.

Céu encoberto com tecto muito baixo, os vales aqui ao lado parecem-me cheios de nevoeiro embora aqui não esteja. Muita neblina.

HR sempre acima dos 80%, máximo de 86% pouco depois das 9h.

È um daqueles dias "peganhentos"... , sector quente.











A pressão subiu bastante, quase 7 hPa desde a meia-noite.

Acumulados ontem na RLC:


----------



## Mammatus (10 Fev 2021 às 13:10)

Boas,

Acumulado até agora de *11.00 mm*, quase a igualar o de ontem. Começou a chover após a 1h, e acabei por adormecer ao som dela. Bem bom! 
O vento diminuiu de intensidade ao longo da madrugada, agora sopra fraco de WSW.

Sigo com 15.3ºC. Destaque para humidade relativa bastante elevada, 95%.


----------



## Mammatus (10 Fev 2021 às 13:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> É verdade, que bela surpresa foi esta frente quente já associada à nova superfície frontal fria que nos vai atingir amanhã  Choveu praticamente a noite toda aqui na zona com a maioria da estações a registarem acumulados entre os* 20mm* e os *30mm*  No meu "quintal" mais *21.8mm* para dentro do penico , e contínua o chuvisco , Fevereiro segue já acima da média com *87.1mm* , e os terrenos estão saturadíssimos  Ficas umas fotos e vídeo desta manhã da Ribeira da Ajuda .
> 
> ...



Que maravilha!


----------



## Tufao André (10 Fev 2021 às 13:17)

A chuva fraca das ultimas horas fez o acumulado subir para os *12 mm*! Bem bom 

A ver o que reserva a tarde... Continua a chuviscar! 
*14ºC*


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 14:30)

Nevoeiro no alto de Santa Iria, intermitente na A1 e eixo N-S.
15°C
Agora chove fraco em Telheiras. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2021 às 14:43)

E começa a cair mais uns chuviscos, e parece virem para ficar, olhando pelo que vem lá, pelo vale acima.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Fev 2021 às 15:30)

Mammatus disse:


> Que maravilha!



Completamente, não fosse o confinamento obrigatório e aconselhava a todos uma visita à Arrábida , está simplesmente espetacular , e não existe foto ou vídeo algum que o consiga mostrar na sua verdadeira plenitude  Contínua o chuvisco persistente , e o acumulado segue nos *23.1mm*  Sendo o mesmo feito com  este tipo de precipitação , dá perfeitamente para se ter uma ideia como se encontram os solos 





Under water by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2021 às 15:54)

Por aqui o chuvisco persiste e vai acumulando gota a gota. Sigo com 33,5 mm de precipitação, sendo destes 31,5 mm da frente fria e 2,0 mm desde manhã em chuviscos. Um dia em cheio e inesperadamente bom vendo pelos modelos!


----------



## Geopower (10 Fev 2021 às 16:05)

Dia de céu encoberto com períodos de chuvisco. Tecto de nuvens baixo. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2021 às 16:16)

Boas!

Depois de uma manhã sem precipitação, durante a tarde temos tido períodos de chuvisco aqui pela Azambuja.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2021 às 16:20)

pensei que chovesse à tarde olhando para os modelos, mas estou a ver que não, mantém se o céu encoberto só, chuva foi só de noite


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2021 às 16:47)

david 6 disse:


> pensei que chovesse à tarde olhando para os modelos, mas estou a ver que não, mantém se o céu encoberto só, chuva foi só de noite



Não te fies muito no radar, aqui o radar não marca nada e está a chuviscar há mais de uma hora, o radar não consegue "ver" bem este tipo de precipitação estratiforme de base baixa.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2021 às 17:08)

MSantos disse:


> Não te fies muito no radar, aqui o radar não marca nada e está a chuviscar há mais de uma hora, o radar não consegue "ver" bem este tipo de precipitação estratiforme de base baixa.



e aqui começou a chuviscar agora também , daqueles chuviscos mais intensos e tudo que molham, agora que tinha um tempo para dar uma caminhada na rua de trás tranquila


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2021 às 17:27)

Começou agora novamente a cair uns chuviscos persistentes.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2021 às 19:42)

*Rio Sorraia*, entre Fajarda e Biscainho na Ponte do Rebolo, mais cheio ainda, já estava sobre a ponte antes e agora ainda subiu mais (mais fotos no Seguimento Rio e Albufeiras)













*Ribeira de Magos*, no vale que divide a Fajarda em dois, muito mais cheia comparado à última vez, já mesmo no limite máxima nesta zona


----------



## RStorm (10 Fev 2021 às 19:43)

Após o inicio da tarde instalou-se uma morrinha quase persistente e acompanhada de algum nevoeiro/neblina. O acumulado subiu para *8,4 mm*, a meteorologia sempre a surpreender, quem diria que o dia ia ser melhor que ontem 
Brisa temporária e fraca de SW durante a tarde.

Amanhã promete mais uma excelente rega 

Mínima: *10,5ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC* 
Acumulado: *8,4 mm *

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2021 às 19:44)

um video também da cheia do Sorraia


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2021 às 21:28)

Boas,

15 mm em Alcabideche.
21 mm na Malveira da Serra.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

Máxima de *14,8ºC* pelas *16h40*.

A persistência dos chuviscos intermitentes elevou o acumulado para *6,8 mm* (0,7 mm durante a tarde)

Entre as 12h20 e as 13h20 o vento esteve em calma absoluta. Depois iniciou um período de vento fraco de *Sueste* que se manteve nessa direcção até às 15h. A partir dessa hora e até às 16h rodou para W, mantendo-se desde então entre W e WSW, tendendo agora para *SW*: continua fraco entre 5 e 16 Km/h, rajadas temporariamente chegaram aos 29 Km/h por volta das 17h mas agora não passam dos 20 km/h.
Efeitos da proximidade e passagem lenta da frente quente.
Neblina, nevoeiros ocasionais, tecto baixo, humidade relativa estável nos *85%* (e sobre o registo deste parâmetro da estação de Santa Iria começo a ter dúvidas, afinal há dias que não sobe mais do que 86%, mesmo nestas situações de tanta humidade e nevoeiro até. Penso que a medição do ponto de orvalho não está correcta, não se aproxima da temperatura efectiva menos do que 2,5ºC  ).

No radar quase nada há para mostrar. Os acumulados pela RLC andam todos pelas décimas de milímetro horárias.

Ao meio dia a frente quente quase estacionava sobre a região de Lisboa:





Às 18h tinha-se movido uma centena de quilómetros para norte:





Uma corrida de 2 minutos entre Santa iria e Almada, atingindo os 1000 Km/h na A1 e passando a ponte 25 de Abril a 600 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (11 Fev 2021 às 00:13)

O dia terminou com *13,5 mm *graças aos chuviscos persistentes da tarde e noite!
Por agora não chove, está muito cinzento e húmido.

*13,6°C *
Vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Amanhã parece que volta a chuva em força!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2021 às 00:18)

Boa noite,
Eu não chamaria ao dia que há pouco acabou de generoso mas sim da sorte grande! Não é todos os meses em que os modelos preveem uns 5 mm num dia e na realidade cai sete vezes mais precipitação! 

De facto, depois da frente quente, que já por si foi bem generosa, os chuviscos ainda adicionaram mais 3,3 mm a um valor já muito bom, chegando aos 34,8 mm. 
O mês segue, portanto, com um acumulado total de 72,9 mm ou 79% da média mensal, já acima do total de janeiro e com ainda 18 dias para acabar o mês.  

Quanto às temperaturas, o dia foi ameno mas foi bem pastoso devido à humidade relativa e sem sol. Bem, parece que regressámos ao tempo que fazia no início do confinamento! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,1°C
Mín: 11,9°C
Prec: 34,8 mm 
HR média: 96% 

Agora estão 14,1°C, céu nublado e continua o tempo húmido, com uma humidade relativa de 97%.


----------



## Mammatus (11 Fev 2021 às 00:18)

Boas,



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente, não fosse o confinamento obrigatório e aconselhava a todos uma visita à Arrábida , está simplesmente espetacular , e não existe foto ou vídeo algum que o consiga mostrar na sua verdadeira plenitude  Contínua o chuvisco persistente , e o acumulado segue nos *23.1mm*  Sendo o mesmo feito com  este tipo de precipitação , dá perfeitamente para se ter uma ideia como se encontram os solos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deixa passar o confinamento obrigatório que 'tou lá batido . A avaliar pela perspectiva de extensão do confinamento, irei ver uma paisagem primaveril.

_____________________

Tarde de céu encoberto, com algum nevoeiro/neblina em altitude e morrinha (sem acumular). Sensivelmente, no último quarto de hora do dia voltou a chover, +0.20 mm. Acumulado total de *11.20 mm*.

Baixa amplitude térmica diária: *15.7ºC* / *12.1ºC*
Partilho igualmente os extremos de pressão atmosférica para ilustrar a importante subida da mesma ao longo do dia: *1,021.54 hPa* / *1,012.12 hPa
*
Dia super húmido, com uma humidade relativa nunca inferior a 85%.


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 04:19)

*13,4ºC*
*0,3 mm*
SW, Sul, SSE, sempre fraco ou calma.
85%






A frente fria organiza-se, chegará ao litoral oeste a partir das 18h, começando pelo Litoral Norte.


----------



## srr (11 Fev 2021 às 08:37)

Boas,

Mais uma manhã de Spray.

Ontem em 24H ainda rendeu 0,6 mm.


----------



## Northern Lights (11 Fev 2021 às 10:11)

13,8 °C e céu encoberto com chuviscos.
Parece que estamos em Londres!
Em casa começa a ser difícil manter a humidade em valores aceitáveis ( ronda os 75 % em média).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Fev 2021 às 10:29)

Mammatus disse:


> A avaliar pela perspectiva de extensão do confinamento, irei ver uma paisagem primaveril.



Quanto a extensão do mesmo, que assim seja , por um bem muito maior, a saúde de todos nós  Quanto à paisagem primaveril não vai estar menos bela de certeza 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo , pegajoso novamente! Há praticamente 2*4h* que *HR* não baixa dos *90 / 95%*   Tudo ensopado , e mais *1.0mm* para a conta pessoal , logo a frente fria vai limpar a atmosfera e trazer mais uns *mm* para animar a malta  Ou não, já que ouço muita gente a dizer que é chuva a mais, e estão fartos da mesma! Tão bom sinal quando os ouço a dizer isto 






Winter by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2021 às 11:23)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado e vento fraco, devia ter caído alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada, pois o chão estava todo molhado, ás 8:30.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2021 às 11:27)

Boas,

Incrível o excedente da lagoa azul na serra.
Ja ha vários anos que não via a cascata assim.


----------



## RStorm (11 Fev 2021 às 11:45)

Bom dia

O dia segue abafado e geralmente nublado, com períodos de chuvisco que ainda não renderam nada até agora. Pequena brisa de SW.
O melhor deverá chegar só lá para o final da tarde/dia 

T. Atual: *17,6ºC *
HR: 77%
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2021 às 12:09)

Bons dias, 
Por aqui a manhã foi passada a céu nublado com algumas abertas pontuais e um chuvisco muito fininho que apenas acumulou 0,3 mm. Mais uma vez, a zona onde vivem o @Ricardo Carvalho e o @Jorge_scp foram as que mais acumularam, por efeito da orografia. Não espero muita coisa no dia de hoje, e o que cair será mais no final do dia. Entretanto parece que teremos uma semana de Carnaval mais seca pela frente e depois do Carnaval ainda há muitas incertezas... Veremos!


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2021 às 12:46)

2mm continua uns borrifos


----------



## Luis Rafael (11 Fev 2021 às 12:46)

Northern Lights disse:


> 13,8 °C e céu encoberto com chuviscos.
> Parece que estamos em Londres!
> Em casa começa a ser difícil manter a humidade em valores aceitáveis ( ronda os 75 % em média).



Dentro de casa tenho 79% fora tenho 83%.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Fev 2021 às 13:47)

Por aqui madrugada e manhã marcada novamente por períodos de chuva fraca/chuviscos que até agora renderam *2,1 mm*

Reina a humidade, durante a manhã ainda surgiu algum nevoeiro alto, a ponto de não se ver alguns prédios à volta!

Vento fraco de SW 
Uns amenos *16°C*


----------



## Mammatus (11 Fev 2021 às 14:21)

Boa tarde malta,

Uns super amenos 17.5ºC.
Acumulado provisório de *0.51 mm*, devido à chuva fraca ao início da madrugada e durante um breve período da manhã, entre as 8 e as 9h. Porém, de vez em quando, cai uma morrinha, mas sem qualquer expressão em termos de acumulado.

A ver como corre lá para o final do dia.


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 14:28)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Quanto à paisagem primaveril não vai estar menos bela de certeza



Que imagens belas que publicas, seja qual for a estação, o tempo, etc. Estas são autênticos quadros! 



Luis Rafael disse:


> Dentro de casa tenho 79% fora tenho 83%.



67% em casa e 80% na marquise, 86% na rua. 

Faltam talvez 6 horas para esta humidade ser varrida pela frente fria, mas mesmo depois não haverá mudança significativa de massa de ar.
O ar polar não modificado, bem mais seco, está para norte da imensa região depressionária que ocupa todo o Atlântico abrangido pela carta de análise; não chegará cá tão cedo.










15,8ºC (*15,9ºC* às 14h05, máxima provisória).
*1,8 mm*
*82%*
Vento SW entre 20 e 30 Km/h, por vezes um pouco mais ou menos, rajadas até 42 Km/h.

Em Bucelas, *15,5ºC*,* 3,3 mm*, *93%*.

O tecto das nuvens (nimbostratus) está à volta dos 350 m.


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2021 às 14:58)

Boa tarde!

Algum chuvisco hoje durante a manhã aqui pela Azambuja. Por agora não temos precipitação mas o céu está encoberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2021 às 15:31)

3 mm por cá.

Que a rede hidrográfica da serra está no máximo isso ja não é grande novidade,  entretanto os solos ja não aguentam nem uma gota e vão havendo sinais. É necessário alguma paragem na chuva.
Serão 120/140  mm na serra nas zonas altas do eixo Este,fora os meses anteriores...


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 15:48)

Frente fria bem delineada, mas claramente a actividade mais dirigida para a região Norte:






Registos de ontem:

Praia da Rainha teve o maior acumulado do dia, evidência de que a península de Setúbal foi das que registou maior persistência da precipitação:





Massa de ar tropical, máximas à volta dos 16ºC, Figueira da Foz a mais "tropical" 





Mínimas de Peniche e para sul, quase parecem máximas de Janeiro:





Cabos Raso teve o vento de SW mais persistente, elevando a média do dia para mais de 35 Km/h:





Rajadas máximas sem exageros:


----------



## Luis Rafael (11 Fev 2021 às 16:15)

Gostava que a a indicação do Barreiro ou da Baixa da Banheira fosse mostrada.

Sabes onde posso saber esses valores?

Obrigado,


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 16:30)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Gostava que a a indicação do Barreiro ou da Baixa da Banheira fosse mostrada.
> 
> Sabes onde posso saber esses valores?
> 
> Obrigado,



A EMA do IPMA do Barreiro/Lavradio teve, parece-me, algumas interrupções. O link para os registos horários em tempo real (só duram 24 horas) é este: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Barreiro, Lavradio ; para o registo diário é este: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Barreiro, Lavradio .

Tens ainda estas estações "amadoras":
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBAIXA2 ( a tua)

https://weathermap.netatmo.com//?zoom=15&type=temp&param=Filter&stationid=70:ee:50:5f:54:e0&maplayer=Map&lang=undefined


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2021 às 16:49)

StormRic disse:


> Massa de ar tropical, máximas à volta dos 16ºC, Figueira da Foz a mais "tropical"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo que ontem foi um dia bem abafado pela Figueira (para fevereiro, claro) e hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho, ou ainda pior


----------



## Luis Rafael (11 Fev 2021 às 16:57)

StormRic disse:


> A EMA do IPMA do Barreiro/Lavradio teve, parece-me, algumas interrupções. O link para os registos horários em tempo real (só duram 24 horas) é este: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Barreiro, Lavradio ; para o registo diário é este: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/index-map-dia-chart.jsp#Barreiro, Lavradio .
> 
> Tens ainda estas estações "amadoras":
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IBAIXA2 ( a tua)
> ...



Olá StormRIC,

A ideia é mesmo comparar os valores, para aferir se os dados da minha estação estão em linha com a  "realidade". 

Um abraço.


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 17:45)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Olá StormRIC,
> 
> A ideia é mesmo comparar os valores, para aferir se os dados da minha estação estão em linha com a  "realidade".
> 
> Um abraço.



Off-topic: Tens então a Netatmo e a do IPMA, Para a precipitação a EMA do IPMA teve falhas, por isso nem sequer apresentou o total de ontem.
Locallização da EMA:













Está relativamente longe, mais perto do estuário, o regime de ventos e temperatura será diferente do meio urbano conforme o vento.


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 17:52)

A frente a entrar no Litoral Norte:









Tem um registo de satélite bastante "elegante", mas essa parte não chega aqui a toda a RLC:










Ainda não há acumulados significativos, décimas apenas, até às 17h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2021 às 17:53)

A tarde por cá foi marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos, de curta duração.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2021 às 18:00)

StormRic disse:


> Praia da Rainha teve o maior acumulado do dia, evidência de que a península de Setúbal foi das que registou maior persistência da precipitação:


E mesmo assim nem foi um acumulado grande - se a estação tivesse sido colocada na Fonte da Telha e não na Praia da Rainha, o acumulado aí seria superior a esse com uma grande vantagem ainda, de até 15 mm. 
__________________________________________
Bem, porque aqui não chove nem faz sol... Sigo com um acumulado raquítico de 0,3 mm, devido aos chuviscos de madrugada e de manhã, e veremos quando é que a tão esperada frente fria chega. 

O ano civil, para já, segue com 128,8 mm (93% da média até ao momento) e o ano hidrológico segue com um acumulado de 424,9 mm (96% da média até ao momento). Estive também a fazer umas contas para entender, nos últimos dois anos (2020 e 2019), qual foi o dia em que atingi estes mesmos valores de precipitação. A resposta que obtive foi interessante e só demonstra a secura que foram os últimos anos:

Quanto ao ano civil, obtive isto:
- 2021: 11 de fevereiro
- 2020: 9 de abril
- 2019: 5 de abril

Em relação ao ano hidrológico, foi isto:
- 2021: 11 de fevereiro
- 2020: 17 de abril
- 2019: 24 de abril



Sigo com 15,2ºC e céu nublado. Entretanto, quando estava a escrever isto, choveu mais um pouco, levando o acumulado até aos 0,5 mm.


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 18:16)

Em Santa iria, os chuviscos sucessivos conseguiram acumular *2,3 mm*.
A temperatura máxima foi de *16,1ºC* pelas 15h40, regista agora *14,8ºC* com *HR 86%*.

Vento de *SW *entre *20 e 30 Km/h*, rajada máxima de *47 Km/h*.
No litoral Oeste o vento está de Sul, com valores semelhantes:





Às 18h00 já temos um alinhamento pré-frontal, sinal de organização:





Às 13h54 o Aqua tinha esta vista sobre a frente (resolução 500m):


----------



## RStorm (11 Fev 2021 às 20:48)

A tarde apresentou-se nublada com algumas abertas e bastante amena, com a máxima a atingir os *19,1ºC*, a mais alta do ano até agora. 
Recomeçou a chuviscar a partir do final da tarde, passando a chuva fraca no final do dia, o acumulado segue nos *3,6 mm *
Vamos ver como corre o resto da noite 

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (11 Fev 2021 às 21:19)

Lamento informar mas parece que a frente fria... já passou na sua parte mais produtiva.
Trouxe apenas mais *1,5 mm* aqui, concluído até às 19h30. Acumulado do dia em 3,3 mm.
O vento pelas 18h30 estava de SSW, entre 20 e 30 Km/h. Até às 20h30 rodou para W em três saltos de direcção. Pelas 19h30 ainda soprou a 32 Km/h com rajada de *48 Km/h*.
Agora o vento está fraco de W, à volta dos *11 Km/h*.
A temperatura desceu pouco, estabilizou em *14,3ºC*.

O radar nesta altura só mostra bandas significativas para norte de Santarém. Ainda choverá mais qualquer coisa, até a massa de ar ser substituída mas não espero valores notáveis (< 1 mm).










Às 18h a frente estava sinuosa:





Acumulados das últimas três horas, até às 20h:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2021 às 21:33)

5,6 mm por cá.
A humidade até ao momento variou cerca de  0% 
Nos 100% , houve nevoeiro que muito ajudou.
Enfim...felizmente temos alguns dias de tréguas


----------



## srr (11 Fev 2021 às 21:36)

1.4 mm e parece que a frente, está moribunda aqui


----------



## Mammatus (11 Fev 2021 às 21:42)

@Ricardo Carvalho deve acumular mais alguma coisa por aí.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Fev 2021 às 21:57)

a chover bem agora, vamos com 5.19 mm de chuva hoje por aqui ...o sol nao apareceu.


----------



## almeida96 (11 Fev 2021 às 22:08)

Alguns aguaceiros marcaram o dia de hoje. Baixa amplitude térmica. Acumulados de hoje:

Albarraque: *7,6 mm*
Pexiligais/Algueirão: *12,4 mm*
Serra de Sintra: *14,7 mm*

Já o dia de ontem foi marcado por uma madrugada chuvosa e por alguns períodos de chuva no resto do dia. Acumulados:

Albarraque: *19,1 mm*
Pexiligais/Algueirão: *17,3 mm*
Serra de Sintra: *27,7 mm*

Acumulado mensal até ao momento destas estações:

Albarraque: *90,2 mm*
Pexiligais/Algueirão: *95,1 mm*
Serra de Sintra: *97 mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2021 às 22:10)

Por aqui foram cerca de 2 horas e meia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, das 19, ás 21:30, mais uma boa rega.


----------



## meko60 (11 Fev 2021 às 22:20)

Boa noite.
Os aguaceiros de hoje renderam 3,6mm. Agora podiam vir uns diasitos em chuva  .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Fev 2021 às 22:51)

Mammatus disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho deve acumular mais alguma coisa por aí.


Por aqui a frente rendeu cerca de 3.5mm @Mammatus , terminando o dia com 5.1mm  Fevereiro segue com 94.2mm, e 173.9mm em cerca de 30 dias  Muito, muito bom  Hoje vi a cascata de Alcube a correr como não via há anos, tal como a ribeira da Comenda , amanhã coloco uns registos que fiz! Tal como o @jonas_87 disse, agora vem uns merecidos dias de descanso, mas que não seja por muito tempo . 
Obrigado pelo comentário aos meus registos @StormRic  É espectacular poder desfrutar de duas paixões que são a meteorologia/fotografia, e ainda por cima ter esta maravilhosa "casa" de todos nós para partilhar as mesmas  Já que estamos numa de elogios, é de salientar o enriquecimento brutal que tu dás a este fórum com as tuas previsões/acompanhamento e registos dos eventos sejam eles em dados ou imagens, um enorme obrigado 
Entretanto foi.se a chuva, mas o calor contínua por cá!

14.4°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2021 às 23:11)

3.2mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2021 às 23:34)

Boa noite, 
A frente ainda rendeu uns cartuchos, embora nada a ver com o que tive ontem, é que nada a ver mesmo! 
Tive um acumulado total de 3,8 mm - nada mau! Fevereiro segue com 77 mm e acumulo 127,8 mm desde 20 de janeiro (177% do valor médio), muito bom! Agora parece que teremos uma pausa, mas vendo pelos modelos a situação será distinta porque as depressões nem andarão muito longe e algumas, mais intensas, até deverão roçar o Norte e Centro de Portugal, portanto tenho o pressentimento que não será por tanto tempo como foi em fevereiro de 2018 ou no mês homólogo de 2020. Espero não estar enganado! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,7ºC
Mín: 13,8ºC
Prec: 3,8 mm

Agora estão 14,4ºC e céu pouco nublado. O tempo pastoso parece que se foi embora com a frente...


----------



## Mammatus (12 Fev 2021 às 00:30)

Boa noite

off-topic:



StormRic disse:


> Off-topic: Tens então a Netatmo e a do IPMA, Para a precipitação a EMA do IPMA teve falhas, por isso nem sequer apresentou o total de ontem.
> Locallização da EMA:
> 
> 
> ...



Não sabia a localização exacta da estação. Afinal fica dentro do complexo industrial, mesmo ao lado da ETAR (à sua direita).




Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui a frente rendeu cerca de 3.5mm @Mammatus , terminando o dia com 5.1mm  Fevereiro segue com 94.2mm, e 173.9mm em cerca de 30 dias  Muito, muito bom  *Hoje vi a cascata de Alcube* a correr como não via há anos, tal como a ribeira da Comenda , amanhã coloco uns registos que fiz! Tal como o @jonas_87 disse, agora vem uns merecidos dias de descanso, mas que não seja por muito tempo .
> Obrigado pelo comentário aos meus registos @StormRic  É espectacular poder desfrutar de duas paixões que são a meteorologia/fotografia, e ainda por cima ter esta maravilhosa "casa" de todos nós para partilhar as mesmas  Já que estamos numa de elogios, é de salientar o enriquecimento brutal que tu dás a este fórum com as tuas previsões/acompanhamento e registos dos eventos sejam eles em dados ou imagens, um enorme obrigado
> Entretanto foi.se a chuva, mas o calor contínua por cá!
> 
> ...



Nem a propósito, ao jantar tomei uma reserva Quinta de Alcube. Ficamos a aguardar os registos, para gáudio de todos aqui, desse belo recanto da nossa Arrábida.

______________________________________

A frente rendeu 3.58 mm, elevando o total do dia para *4.09 mm*.
Extremos: *18.2ºC* / *14.1ºC*

Agora, céu nublado, 14.6ºC, e algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2021 às 06:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui a frente rendeu cerca de 3.5mm @Mammatus , terminando o dia com 5.1mm  Fevereiro segue com 94.2mm, e 173.9mm em cerca de 30 dias  Muito, muito bom  Hoje vi a cascata de Alcube a correr como não via há anos, tal como a ribeira da Comenda , amanhã coloco uns registos que fiz! Tal como o @jonas_87 disse, agora vem uns merecidos dias de descanso, mas que não seja por muito tempo .
> Obrigado pelo comentário aos meus registos @StormRic  É espectacular poder desfrutar de duas paixões que são a meteorologia/fotografia, e ainda por cima ter esta maravilhosa "casa" de todos nós para partilhar as mesmas  Já que estamos numa de elogios, é de salientar o enriquecimento brutal que tu dás a este fórum com as tuas previsões/acompanhamento e registos dos eventos sejam eles em dados ou imagens, um enorme obrigado
> Entretanto foi.se a chuva, mas o calor contínua por cá!
> 
> ...



 Todos damos o nosso melhor, dentro das nossas possibilidades e disponibilidades! O contributo de cada membro é precioso e enriquecedor deste Fórum e dos conhecimentos de todos! 
 e a meteorologia é também um fantástico tema da arte fotográfica, cada foto é sempre um espectáculo pelo qual todos estamos à espera, especialmente quando à informação se junta um trabalho artístico sensível e dedicado.
Agradecimento especial à tua dedicação, e à de todos os membros, afinal! 

E pronto, após esta frente, teremos uma pausa nesta sequência de dias bem molhados.
À meia-noite já ia no Alentejo...





... às 3h estava quase a deixar o Sotavento.




,
O acumulado terminou com *3,3 mm* ontem e mais *0,3 mm* hoje.
*11,9ºC agora*, com vento de *W/WNW* fraco à volta de 15 Km/h.
A pressão subiu 2 hPa.
Continua húmido, *83%* de HR.


----------



## srr (12 Fev 2021 às 08:59)

Apos a passagem desta frente, quase defunta, já em cuidados intensivos ( deixou 1.00mm )

Temos uma manhã com nevoeiro, que parece querer dissipar rapidamente.


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Fev 2021 às 09:20)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado.
Sigo com 11,8 ºC.
Até que enfim! Podemos arejar as casas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2021 às 09:35)

_Batem leve, levemente, como quem chama por mim. Será chuva, será gente? Gente não é certamente e a chuva não bate assim. Fui ver - eram os raios de sol! Há tanto tempo que não os via, e que saudades, Deus meu!!! _

Pois é, hoje finalmente o nosso querido amigo sol veio dar-nos uma visita, por fim. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado mas ainda está fresco, com uma temperatura atual de 13,3ºC. Por aqui a temperatura não deverá subir para além dos 15/16ºC, mas mais para o Interior deverá chegar aos 20/21ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Fev 2021 às 10:41)

Céu nublado mas com boa (deliciosa e radiante ) aberta. O sol brilha, portanto!


----------



## Tufao André (12 Fev 2021 às 11:02)

Bom dia a todos!

A frente fria de ontem chegou muito dissipada e não deu quase nada, apenas chuva fraca/chuviscos que fizeram o acumulado subir para os *3,3 mm*.
O mês segue com total de *77,2 mm* em apenas 11 dias!! Notável o que tem chovido... 

Agora venham uns dias mais secos e com sol que bem falta fazem para recuperar desta vaga de mau tempo!  
Muito sol e poucas núvens, vento fraco de NW e uns amenos *15,5ºC*


----------



## RStorm (12 Fev 2021 às 11:20)

Bom dia

Ontem apenas voltaram a cair mais alguns chuviscos, que não chegaram a render mais nada. A frente já vinha algo dissipada e o acumulado ficou-se pelos *3,6 mm*, sinceramente esperava um pouco mais... 

Mínima: *14,2ºC *
Máxima: *19,1ºC *
Acumulado: *3,6 mm*

Hoje sigo com uma manhã agradável e fantástica de sol como já não via há algum tempo  Durante a minha caminhada higiénica tive de abrir o casaco, pois já estava a suar do "calor" 
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado por nuvens baixas e vai soprando uma pequena brisa do quadrante sul. 

T. Atual: *15,3ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: S-SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2021 às 11:45)

Bom dia,

A manhã por cá, começou logo com sol, coisa que já não se via há vários dias, e sigo com uma temperatura agradável.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Fev 2021 às 13:22)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ai está o astro rei  para animar a malta   Está praticamente garantido durante uma semana, depois vamos ver  Tal como combinado fica  os registos de ontem da Cascata de Alcube, e da ribeira da Comenda , estavam valentes  Cerca de 17.5ºc neste momento , vento nulo e 74% de HR.




Alcube Waterfall, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alcube Waterfall, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Alcube Waterfall, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Fev 2021 às 13:25)

*
Ribeira da Comenda 




Ribeira da Comenda, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Ribeira da Comenda, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Ribeira da Comenda, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2021 às 13:55)

Inverno _Térmico _já está para trás. Após 22 dias de chuva, temos as bacias hidrográficas cheias e um nível de saturação extremo. Não há quase canto que não esteja verde ou com musgo.

Rio Jamor sonante esta manhã, algumas fotos também com as _azedas_:













E a Primavera começa a dar os primeiros sinais, primeiras flores a brotarem nas árvores:











Com os próximos dias de sol, não me surpreendia se as primeiras folhas começassem a aparecer.

Mês segue com *87 mm*, incrível. Apanhem ar e sol *com segurança*, continuemos confinados porque as temperaturas começam a subir e a Primavera está aí à porta, uma boa esperança.

Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2021 às 15:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com os próximos dias de sol, não me surpreendia se as primeiras folhas começassem a aparecer.
> 
> Mês segue com *87 mm*, incrível. Apanhem ar e sol *com segurança*, continuemos confinados porque as temperaturas começam a subir e a Primavera está aí à porta, uma boa esperança.
> 
> Bom fim-de-semana!



LIndo o Jamor, com ar campestre, uma tentação para saír a passear! 
(o vídeo está privado )

Temperaturas à volta dos 17-18ºC ! Já nem foi preciso casaco hoje para a saída do costume.
Às 14h já estavam assim:





Ontem as máximas já se colavam também a estes valores. Afinal a frente fria nenhuma diferença fez nas temperaturas, antes porque era massa de ar tropical, depois porque o sol aquece e afinal continuamos com novo ar tropical. Apenas as mínimas tiveram hoje uma redução, mas mantém-se quase primaveris.
Santarém lidera:





As mínimas ontem... nem pareciam mínimas, superiores mesmo a máximas habituais nesta época:





Os acumulados da precipitação, mesmo espremendo os nevoeiros, os chuviscos, os orvalhos, pouco trouxeram para algumas zonas da RLC, especialmente Lisboa e certos arredores litorais:





Enquanto aquela região depressionária dominar todo o Atlântico, a periferia dos quadrantes Sul e Sueste continuará a alimentá-la de massas de ar tropical, e aqui estamos no caminho dessas massas:





Por enquanto, as frentes frias ficam afastadas, roçarão apenas o noroeste peninsular.
A última passagem terminou esta madrugada, um pequeno anticiclone morno estende-se agora até cá:









Localmente, por Santa iria estamos assim:
*17,4ºC* às 15h10. A mínima foi *10,7ºC* às 7h20.
Vento fraco, à volta dos *10 Km/h* intercalado de algumas calmas. As eólicas de vez em quando param.
Já visitou todos os quadrantes de NW a SE e fixou-se agora em *W*.
Desde a meia-noite a pressão subiu *6 hPa* até às 11h30 e estabilizou com ligeira descida lenta.

A humidade relativa teve a variação mais notável: desceu até aos 59%, pelas 14h00, e mantém-se agora à volta dos 61%. Muito bom para secar as habitações. Abram-se as janelas!

Fica esta vista da Serra de Sintra e da Praia do Guincho:


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Fev 2021 às 16:32)

O sol está uma delicia mas a temperatura ainda é de Fevereiro. Durante a hora do almoço fui à Praia de S. Lourenço (de blusão de penas vestido) e tirei umas fotos. O rio, ligado ao mar, escoando paulatinamente e, a essa hora, com a ondas do mar a entrar "rio dentro" abundantemente e sem cerimónia. Na verdade não tirei mais fotos porque a maré está a encher e o set de ondas que se seguiu às fotos que aqui mostro foi valente a ponto de eu ter de correr para cima. Ainda assim molhei os ténis


----------



## Geopower (12 Fev 2021 às 18:13)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo.
Dia de céu pouco nublado alternando com períodos de céu nublado.
Neste momento vento fraco de NW.

Registo do poente a 247° SW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2021 às 18:37)

Um dia bem ameno por cá com a temperatura a chegar aos 19ºC, na rua já vi pessoas de calções e t-shirt.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2021 às 18:44)

StormRic disse:


> LIndo o Jamor, com ar campestre, uma tentação para saír a passear!
> (o vídeo está privado )
> 
> Temperaturas à volta dos 17-18ºC ! Já nem foi preciso casaco hoje para a saída do costume.
> ...


Obrigado pelo aviso!

De facto o eixo do Jamor tem sido uma lufada de ar fresco, não só para fazer exercício, como para a saúde mental.

O vídeo:


----------



## RStorm (12 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

Tarde espetacular de primavera para a época, muitas pessoas aproveitaram para fazer caminhadas e aproveitar o sol (felizmente todos estavam a cumprir as regras de segurança ).
A nebulosidade baixa começou a ser substituída pela alta e esta foi aumentando ao longo da tarde.
O vento soprou do quadrante sul em modo brisa, tornando-se nulo agora no final do dia.

Fevereiro segue com *39 mm*, cerca de 45% da média mensal, tudo isto nos primeiros 11 dias do mês, em que choveu quase sempre 
Ainda só vamos a meio do mês e pode vir muita coisa ainda  Agora vamos aproveitar esta belíssima pausa, que felizmente parece que não vai ser tão prolongada como pensava 

Mínima: *10,8ºC *
Máxima: *17,8ºC *

T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 70%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Um dia bem ameno por cá com a temperatura a chegar aos 19ºC, na rua já vi pessoas de calções e t-shirt.


Embora a temperatura por aqui não tenha chegado aos 19°C (deverá andar um pouco longe disso nos próximos dias), o tempo esteve igual de ameno e soalheiro comparando com outros pontos do país. No entanto, é curioso que, ao nível das roupas, na zona onde vivo costuma haver um desfasamento entre o tempo que faz e o tipo de roupas que as pessoas usam, e eu próprio até já fiz uma crítica sobre isso aqui no fórum. Por exemplo, hoje grande parte dos caminhantes andava como se fosse há três dias atrás, com casacos grossos e impermeáveis, galochas e até vi alguns com botas de neve... 

Durante a madrugada ainda caíram uns aguaceiros pós-frontais associados à frente fria de ontem, acumulando 0,3 mm. Por aqui deverá ser a última chuva até ao dia 18 de janeiro... O mês segue com 73,5 mm ou 187% do valor médio entre os dias 1 e 12 de fevereiro, e 124,3 mm desde 20 de janeiro (164% do valor normal neste período). 

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,5°C
Mín: 11,3°C
Prec: 0,3 mm

Agora estão 12,2°C e está céu limpo.


----------



## manganao (12 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

sismo
sentiram


----------



## manganao (12 Fev 2021 às 22:10)

?


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Fev 2021 às 22:11)

Bem a terra tremeu a sério fdx

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Atrus (12 Fev 2021 às 22:13)

Em Alenquer sentiu-se bem


----------



## N_Fig (12 Fev 2021 às 22:14)

Por aqui não senti nada, foi muito forte?


----------



## manganao (12 Fev 2021 às 22:15)

senti muito caldas


----------



## manganao (12 Fev 2021 às 22:17)

rio maior 3.5


----------



## Atrus (12 Fev 2021 às 22:28)

IPMA - Mapa sismicidade


----------



## remember (12 Fev 2021 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Não senti nada, mas reparei por causa da app.







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2021 às 22:56)

Boas,

Estava a dar uma voltinha higiénica com a cadela a essa hora, não sentimos nada aqui por Samora 
Quanto à meteorologia, dia já muito quente por cá, demais para o meu gosto até, a meio de fevereiro. Máxima de 19,4 ºC. Fui para a rua de casaco e...
Muito sol, mas também ainda alguma nebulosidade. Agora está uma névoa muito ténue e bastante humidade (90%).
Mínima de 12 ºC e neste momento 12,7 ºC.


----------



## Ruk@ (12 Fev 2021 às 23:45)

Mesmo tendo uma magnitude relativamente baixa, confesso que sempre que leio ou ouço noticias de sismos em Portugal fico apreensivo e pergunto-me quanto tempo faltará para que aconteça uma catástrofe como a de 1755... espero que nunca aconteça. 



Spoiler



Nos últimos anos em Portugal estamos a ser devastados pelos elementos da natureza, o fogo matou muita gente em 2017, pelo ar têm morrido muitos portugueses e no mundo em 2020/21, espero que os elementos água e terra não se "manifestem". Espero que isto seja apenas um devaneio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2021 às 23:48)

Bem, parece que o sismo não foi sentido na Região de Lisboa, mas foi mais a norte. Afinal de contas, não foi assim um sismo tão grande e não foi de grande amplitude. Eu também não senti nadinha...

Quanto à temperatura, parece que a mínima foi ultrapassada e deverá ser registada pouco antes da meia noite. Sigo com 11,1°C, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2021 às 05:00)

Póvoa de Santa iria, zona alta, os cães deram sinal do sismo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2021 às 05:32)

_Virga_ passou sobre Lisboa:

























Mínima 8,0ºC à 4h55.
Máxima de ontem 17,5ºC (14h35)
Pressão estável até à meia-noite, desceu 2 hPa depois.

Temperatura com variação estranha na última hora: de 10,3º desceu para 8ºC e voltou a subir para 9,6ºC. Ocorreu simultâneamente com a passagem da _virga_.
Vento fraco ou calma, até 13 Km/h. A maior variação de intensidade (de 13 Km/h para calma) foi registada também durante aquela passagem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2021 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã segue totalmente diferente á de ontem, com céu muito nublado, e nevoeiro algo cerrado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2021 às 10:58)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a mínima de ontem ainda desceu aos 10,9°C e hoje já registei a temperatura mais baixa desde o dia 19 de janeiro e mais apropriada para a altura do ano: 7,9°C.  

Agora estão 13,1°C, céu pouco nublado e vento de nordeste.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Fev 2021 às 15:32)

A caminho de Mil Regos pelas rochas, na maré vazia. Mar grande e a subir, azul e branco tal como o céu, e o sol a cintilar.

"I can see clearly now the rain is gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It's gonna be a bright (bright)
Bright (bright) sunshiny day."

Lá lá lá lá (vou passar o resto do dia a trautear )


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2021 às 15:53)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *7,4ºC* às *8h25*.
*15,7ºC* agora, máxima provisória.

Nevoeiros encheram os vales de Vialonga e Loures e todo o vale do Tejo de Trafaria a Santarém.

Imagem do Terra ao meio-dia (resolução 250 m):





Humidade relativa máxima, *86%*, persistiu até às 13h10 em Santa Iria, no cimo dos montes sobre o vale de Vialonga/Loures do lado sul, sinal de que os nevoeiros só nessa altura começaram a dissipar-se. Ainda continuam em alguns locais, como se esperava nesta situação de crista de altas pressões aqui instalada e muita humidade trazida pela circulação de Sul/SW.










Edição: imagem do Aqua pelas 13h42.
Apenas nevoeiro fino residual no estuário do Tejo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Fev 2021 às 16:07)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Mínima de *7,4ºC* às *8h25*.
> *15,7ºC* agora, máxima provisória.
> ...


Sedimentos do Guadiana bem vísiveis! Idem do Tejo e do Mondego.


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2021 às 16:27)

*0,3 mm* de água de nevoeiro, em Santa Iria.
*19,1ºC* em Meteo Santa Iria, Via Rara
Há algumas estações que já têm 20ºC !


----------



## Luis Rafael (13 Fev 2021 às 16:38)

Maria Papoila disse:


> O sol está uma delicia mas a temperatura ainda é de Fevereiro. Durante a hora do almoço fui à Praia de S. Lourenço (de blusão de penas vestido) e tirei umas fotos. O rio, ligado ao mar, escoando paulatinamente e, a essa hora, com a ondas do mar a entrar "rio dentro" abundantemente e sem cerimónia. Na verdade não tirei mais fotos porque a maré está a encher e o set de ondas que se seguiu às fotos que aqui mostro foi valente a ponto de eu ter de correr para cima. Ainda assim molhei os ténis


Faltaram as fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2021 às 18:02)

Depois de uma manhã, com nevoeiro, e céu muito nublado, neinguém diria que o sol ainda vinha, e ainda chegou para aquecer um bom bocado.


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2021 às 18:08)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Manhã com nevoeiro. Tarde com céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de NE.
Registo do poente a SW:


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2021 às 19:55)

Boa noite

Mais um dia soalheiro e bastante agradável 
O céu esteve pouco nublado por nuvens altas, apresentando-se temporariamente com nuvens baixas/nevoeiro a meio da manhã, acompanhado de muita orvalheira, tanto que as estradas estavam bem húmidas.
A temperatura baixou dos 10ºC durante a madrugada, coisa que já não acontecia há algum tempo 
Vento praticamente nulo.

Mínima: *8,4ºC*
Máxima: *16,1ºC *

T. Atual: *12,1ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2021 às 21:16)

Boa noite,
Pois bem, hoje o tempo esteve espetacular para arejar a casa e dar passeios higiénicos. A segunda coisa não deu para fazer, mas a primeira deu... 
A temperatura esteve em valores bem elevados comparando com há uns dias atrás, chegando a valores próximos dos 18°C. 
Por outro lado, as noites arrefeceram e bem. Também já andávamos com falta de mínimas abaixo dos 10°C, diga-se de passagem... 

De manhã pelos vistos orvalhou, sendo que a estação acumulou 0,3 mm fruto do orvalho. O acumulado mensal segue, portanto, nos 77,5 mm, 182% do valor normal entre os dias 1 e 13 de fevereiro, mas ainda assim abaixo da normal mensal de 91,7 mm (penso ultrapassá-la até ao fim do mês).  

Dados de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,7°C (máxima absoluta)
Mín: 7,9°C (mínima absoluta) 
Prec: 0,5 mm (humidade) 

Agora já estão 10,9°C e céu limpo. Parece que esta noite vamos ter nevoeiro por aqui...


----------



## bandevelugo (13 Fev 2021 às 23:49)

Uma formação nebulosa peculiar, ao crepúsculo.

Fotografia tirada hoje do viaduto da A10 sobre o Tejo, para o lado de Vila Franca.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Fev 2021 às 23:57)

Boa noite,

Dia mais fresco que ontem aqui por Samora, com a máxima chegar aos 17 ºC e a mínima a baixar aos 8,9 ºC. 
Muito nevoeiro até pelo menos às 11h00 da manhã.
Tarde bonita; muito ensolarada. Boa para passeios higiénicos sem medo de ser apanhado pela próxima descarga


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Fev 2021 às 12:08)

Sigo com 15,5 ºC e céu limpo!
Dias de Primavera, estão a ser estes


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2021 às 12:39)

Bom dia,

Este manhã começou logo com sol, e sigo com uma temperatura bem amena.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2021 às 14:47)

Vento praticamente calado, o que faz as estações com radiation shields fracos disparar para os 20ºC, como em BCC. Estão, na Netatmo aqui perto, já com *17ºC*.

Uma manhã agradável a fazer uma caminhada pelas entranhas de Belas, sempre denominei isto como uma _aldeia suburbana_ e cada vez mais faz jus ao título. Pode-se mesmo dizer que é uma vila de Quintas, existem às dezenas, muitas delas hoje em dia urbanizadas, mas antigamente era bastante nobres. Algumas fotos ao redor do rio Jamor:






Muita lama!











Aqui o "rio" Jamor, praticamente a inundar o caminho, foi meio complicado de passar:






E uma das muitas razões que a zona onde moro espoleta as minhas alergias: pólen e mais pólen! Até havia dezenas de colmeias ao lado, para apicultura.






Colares, Sintra nos *21,7ºC*!


----------



## almeida96 (14 Fev 2021 às 14:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vento praticamente calado, o que faz as estações com radiation shields fracos disparar para os 20ºC, como em BCC. Estão, na Netatmo aqui perto, já com *17ºC*.
> 
> Uma manhã agradável a fazer uma caminhada pelas entranhas de Belas, sempre denominei isto como uma _aldeia suburbana_ e cada vez mais faz jus ao título. Pode-se mesmo dizer que é uma vila de Quintas, existem às dezenas, muitas delas hoje em dia urbanizadas, mas antigamente era bastante nobres. Algumas fotos ao redor do rio Jamor:
> 
> ...



Boas fotos! Infelizmente muitas acácias, uma invasora muito agressiva !


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2021 às 15:16)

22ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Fev 2021 às 16:44)

Tarde morna com 19,9 °C. A  máxima foi de 20,6 °C.


----------



## Geopower (14 Fev 2021 às 17:53)

dia primaveril em Glória do Ribatejo.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de SE.

Panorâmica a NO com o perfil da serra de Montejunto bem visível:


----------



## Tufao André (14 Fev 2021 às 19:52)

Grande dia de primavera que esteve hoje! 

Enorme diferença térmica entre a noite e o dia: *7,9°C / 19,2°C
*
Vento fraco de E
Temperatura em descida rápida, já vai nos 13°C!


----------



## N_Fig (14 Fev 2021 às 20:37)

Máxima horária de 21,4 ºC na estação do IPMA, que horror... E mesmo a mínima não foi assim tão baixa


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2021 às 22:41)

bandevelugo disse:


> Uma formação nebulosa peculiar, ao crepúsculo.
> 
> Fotografia tirada hoje do viaduto da A10 sobre o Tejo, para o lado de Vila Franca.



Boa noite
Essas nuvens também avistei aqui desde a zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria, na direcção WSW.
Parecem-me undulatus asperatus residuais. Avaliando a altitude, seriam altostratus.





















Quanto a hoje, foi um dia de Primavera, com céu limpo, vento fraco ou calma, e espantosamente seco.
Cerca das *19h* a humidade relativa tinha descido a *31%*.

Também a temperatura máxima foi invulgar, especialmente na hora a que ocorreu:* 19,3ºC* pelas* 17h00*.
Mínima de* 8,1ºC* à volta das *7h30*.

O vento deambulou pelos quadrantes Leste, de NE durante a madrugada e manhã até SSE ao início da noite e voltando a Leste na última hora. Nem as "rajadas" ultrapassaram os 15 Km/h. 

Nada há de especial a mostrar na análise frontal de hoje, fraca crista de altas pressões sobre o território do continente, que se prolonga desde o anticiclone sobre a Europa Central. A proximidade das frentes associadas aos núcleos periféricos do grande complexo depressionário do Atlântico afectam apenas o noroeste peninsular com nebulosidade.





Registos de anteontem, 12, e ontem:









Destaque nas temperaturas mínimas para a descida acentuada em algumas estações, devido a inversão e céu limpo:








Santarém com a mais elevada das máximas no Sábado; Pegões ontem. Muitas destas máximas terão sido superadas hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Fev 2021 às 00:02)

Boas noites,

Dia absolutamente primaveril aqui pelas lezírias do Tejo, com a máxima a chegar aos 19,7 ºC. A mínima ainda fresquinha; 8,2 ºC.
Ao final da tarde dei a habitual caminhada pelos arrozais para desanuviar e lavar as vistas. O poente acabou por ser mais bonito do que esperava, acompanhado pelos, também habituais, bandos de ibis-pretas, que desta vez passavam quase rasantes às águas do Sorraia, coisa que nunca tinha presenciado. Pareciam aviões a aterrar  É bonito vê-los passar... algo que não me canso de fazer 

Umas fotos então:
















Estes não consegui ver o que eram, mas formavam um bando enorme 










E mais umas ibis-pretas em "aproximação à pista" 





E o poente, refletido no Sorraia










12,5 ºC neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2021 às 00:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Umas fotos então:


----------



## João Pedro (15 Fev 2021 às 00:14)

StormRic disse:


>


Obrigado Ricardo  Vim de lá mais bem disposto do que fui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Fev 2021 às 00:20)

Como já foi dito por aqui, hoje o dia foi incrivelmente primaveril, soalheiro e com temperaturas a lembrar mais abril aqui pela zona do que propriamente fevereiro... 

Pela primeira vez no ano, a temperatura máxima ultrapassou os 20°C e nem foi por pouco. Infelizmente, por questões de trabalho, não pude aproveitar este tempo primaveril e dar um passeínho... Que pena! 

As noites, apesar de tudo, ainda estão frescas - as mínimas têm sido constantemente abaixo de 10°C e de manhã ainda orvalhou, acumulando mais 0,3 mm no "penico".

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 21,8°C
Mín: 8,1°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (humidade)

Agora estão 9,0°C, céu limpo e alguma névoa.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2021 às 01:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia absolutamente primaveril aqui pelas lezírias do Tejo, com a máxima a chegar aos 19,7 ºC. A mínima ainda fresquinha; 8,2 ºC.
> Ao final da tarde dei a habitual caminhada pelos arrozais para desanuviar e lavar as vistas. O poente acabou por ser mais bonito do que esperava, acompanhado pelos, também habituais, bandos de ibis-pretas, que desta vez passavam quase rasantes às águas do Sorraia, coisa que nunca tinha presenciado. Pareciam aviões a aterrar  É bonito vê-los passar... algo que não me canso de fazer
> ...


Fantásticas, como sempre!


----------



## Thomar (15 Fev 2021 às 08:14)

Bom dia! Por aqui hoje de manhã fui surpreendido com a ventania que está lá fora, vento moderado de SE com rajadas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2021 às 09:51)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã que começou logo com sol, mas hoje ao contráio dos outros dias, o vento fraca, marca a sua presença.


----------



## Northern Lights (15 Fev 2021 às 12:19)

Sigo já com 16,5 ºC.
A minima ficou-se pelos 11,4 ºC.

Dentro da minha casa, a divisão onde estou está exposta ao sol, e já sigo com quase 23ºC no meu termometro da Xiaomi!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Fev 2021 às 14:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Fantásticas, como sempre!


Obrigado Jorge 
--------------------
E mais um dia quente por Samora, com o termómetro nos 19,8 ºC neste momento, máxima do dia até agora.
De manhã esteve algum vento, moderadamente frio. A mínima foi de 8,6 ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Fev 2021 às 15:04)

Por aqui mais um dia espectacular com cheiro a Primavera! 

Muito sol, algum vento de E/SE fraco a moderado agora para a tarde e temperatura muito agradável. *19,6ºC* actuais
Mínima fresca de apenas *8,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2021 às 15:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem Aljezur teve aquela proeza térmica.
> 
> Mínima: - 0,9 graus (minima mais baixa da rede ipma)
> Máxima: 23,8 graus (2 máxima mais alta da rede ipma)
> ...



Boa tarde, realmente um lugar extraordinário. E aqui na RLC também há alguns assim, mas ontem os extremos não chegaram a tanto. Apesar de tudo, *Coruche* teve uma amplitude de *20,2ºC*, e não só isso mas também o valor mais baixo da humidade relativa mínima,* 26%* ! A temperatura máxima mais alta das EMA's do IPMA ocorreu em *Lousã*, *23,3ºC*.













A água acumulada no pluviómetro diz respeito, certamente, a orvalho ou água de nevoeiro:





A circulação faz-se agora mais do quadrante Sul ou Sueste, à medida que a crista de altas pressões se recolheu mais para nordeste e um núcleo de altas pressões se reforça perto da costa norte do Mediterrâneo Centro-Ocidental:





As temperaturas também hoje a subirem novamente para valores quase generalizados acima dos 20ºC. A região Oeste a mostrar menor tendência devido à direcção do vento que traz ar marítimo ainda relativamente fresco:








Localmente, Santa iria vai com calma nos *18,6ºC* (recordar que ontem a máxima foi modesta no Parque, 19,3ºC).
A mínima foi de *9,3ºC* cerca das 7h00 (ontem tinha descido a 8,1ºC).
Estão 50% de HR, mas uma hora atrás tinha descido aos 47%.

Bastante diferente hoje, em relação a ontem, é o vento: desde as 4h da madrugada que passou a moderado de Leste e rodando lentamente para *SE *atingiu 29 Km/h com rajadas máximas nos *37 Km/h*.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Fev 2021 às 15:59)

Entre as temperaturas "altas" e a ventania que se faz sentir, faz mesmo lembrar um dia de verão


----------



## RStorm (15 Fev 2021 às 17:27)

Boa Tarde

Ontem e hoje foram dias de autêntica primavera, com a temperatura a atingir os 20ºC pela primeira vez este ano 
O céu tem se apresentado geralmente limpo, por vezes com algumas nuvens altas. 
O vento tem soprado em geral muito fraco de SE, temporariamente forte com rajadas durante o inicio da tarde de hoje.

A partir de amanhã a nebulosidade estará de regresso, apesar das temperaturas continuarem amenas. Os modelos andam à garreia, uns mostram o regresso da chuva, outros a continuação do tempo seco. Enfim, vamos aguardando e ver qual deles vence a batalha  

Ontem: *7,8ºC / 18,5ºC *
Hoje: *9,2ºC / 20,1ºC 
*
T. Atual: *19,2ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (15 Fev 2021 às 18:18)

Em Glória do Ribatejo dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas com vento moderado de SE.
Neste momento vento fraco de Sul.
Poente a SW:


----------



## meko60 (15 Fev 2021 às 18:38)

Boa tarde.
2º dia de temperaturas primaveris, com uma máxima de 20,9ºC  .


----------



## Luis Rafael (15 Fev 2021 às 18:42)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura exterior máxima 21.2 °C às 15:19, teria dado um belo Carnaval pelas ruas. 











[url=https://imgur.com/Kl37zCc]
	
[/URL]


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2021 às 20:50)

Colares ontem chegou aos *22,3ºC* 

Hoje de novo aos 17ºC por Belas


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2021 às 21:58)

*18,9ºC* pelas 16h30 foi a máxima (ontem foi mais tarde e mais alta).
A humidade relativa não foi tão baixa como ontem, não desceu mais do que *47%* (ontem 31%).

Desde o pôr-do-sol o vento, até aí moderado acima dos 20 Km/h, sempre de Sueste, foi caíndo até ficar em calma pelas 20h40. Pelas 21h00 voltou fraco, até 10 Km/h, mas do quadrante SW.
A pressão teve o comportamento típico do aquecimento diurno, baixando 3 hPa desde o meio da manhã e voltando a subir, lenta, depois do pôr-do-sol.

Imagem do Terra (resolução 500m) hoje às* 11h49*, alcançando até à ciclogénese periférica da depressão complexa no Atlântico, nesta altura com 982 hPa (977 hPa na análise das 18h):





Às *13h30*, O Aqua via assim o território do continente (resolução 125m): mantém-se a neve na Serra da Estrela e na Sanabria, mas em nenhuma outra serra é aparente uma cobertura contínua como nestas montanhas, embora exista ainda neve no Gerês, por exemplo:





Temos estas duas frentes frias a aproximarem-se, assim localizadas pelas 18h:





Há pouco as massas de ar tinham este aspecto, com uma massa de ar frio polar modificada no pós-frontal a pressionar mais para sul do que as de dias anteriores:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2021 às 10:07)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e ás 8 horas estava a cair uns borrifos, mas logo passou.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Fev 2021 às 10:34)

Bom dia, manhã diferente das anteriores por aqui - muito nublado, 13ºC.
Parece que mais chuva vai chegar nos próximos dias...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Fev 2021 às 12:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Umas fotos então:



A qualidade habitual a que já nos habituaste   Faz o favor de nunca nos deixares de presentear com estes momentos de tanta arte e beleza por favor! A primeira e a última estão assim qualquer coisa  Obrigado...

----------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo primaveril por cá, destaque para Domingo com as máximas a rondar os 22ºc aqui pela zona, e soube muito bem  Olhando os modelos parece que a Sra.Chuva vai regressar mais rápido do que se pensava inicialmente  Situação muito interessante de ir acompanhado para o próximo fim de semana , vamos ver !  Hoje dia mais cinzentão , mas muito agradável , com 17.4ºc neste  momento , e vento de NE novamente , mas hoje bem mais fraco! Fica uns registos dos últimos dias por cá 




Fog, Serra da Besuga,  Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





Moinho do Cuco, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Moinho do Cuco, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





Moinho do Cuco, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Moinho do Cuco, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Moinho do Cuco by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra de São Luis, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Fev 2021 às 12:30)

Mais umas...




Roselha-grande ( Cistus albidus ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Malmequer do Campo (Glebionis coronaria) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Calêndula, Erva-vaqueira, Malmequer do campo (Calendula arvenses) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Malmequer do Campo (Glebionis coronaria) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Calêndula, Erva-vaqueira, Malmequer do campo (Calendula arvenses) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2021 às 12:31)

Boas pessoal,

Bem posso partilhar que ja há muitos anos que não via tanta água nas linhas de água na faixa costeira abano-Roca. Tanta cascata!
Posto isto, caso se confirme o fim de semana chuvoso e ventoso podemos ter alguns problemas, situação acompanhar.

Por cá  o acumulado mensal está nos 70 mm.
Este inverno só nos tem mostrado como regime de precipitação  fraca /moderada é mesmo importante e verdadeiramente útil.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Fev 2021 às 13:23)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi quase uma cópia de domingo, talvez com uma mínima e uma máxima ligeiramente mais baixas, e algum vento a mais. Pouco a dizer, portanto... 

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 21,4ºC
Mín: 7,9ºC

Hoje o dia tem sido algo distinto... Devido à frente mais a norte, o vento soprou e bem de noite, não deixando a temperatura descer dos 10ºC, e agora de dia nota-se que está um pouco mais fresco que nos dias anteriores devido ao vento de sudoeste (ainda assim muito ameno). Por outro lado, nota-se também alguma névoa e o sol está com uma coloração estranha - acho que é poeira do deserto...
Estão 17,7ºC e céu pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade elevada. Não espero nada de chuva para hoje por aqui, no entanto a próxima semana promete para todo o país - veremos como evoluem as previsões!


----------



## jamestorm (16 Fev 2021 às 13:34)

vai pingando já, bastante escuro.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Fev 2021 às 14:56)

Dia bem diferente hoje, quase sem luz, vai chovendo de momento


----------



## fernandinand (16 Fev 2021 às 15:21)

Começou a choviscar há ~30 minutos.
Recebi ao almoço notificação do Windy de tempestade para Sábado e Domingo...já se podem avançar mais pormenores/certezas?


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 15:36)

Boa tarde

Os acumulados começaram pela zona noroeste da RLC, com Figueira da Foz a registar os valores mais significativos. Esta é uma frente relativamente fraca, os acumulados para sul da RLC serão escassos:





Ao meio dia a posição da frente na análise estava bem confirmada pelo alinhamento pouco consistente dos ecos de radar:














Há pouco os ecos reforçaram-se mas a norte da RLC, mas não parece que irão progredir mais para sul:








A nebulosidade alta associada a esta frente e à outra, em dissipação, que a precedeu não revela claramente a sua posição:





As temperaturas dão uma boa indicação da progressão para sul. Pelas zonas mais a sul da RLC ainda se atingiram valores na ordem dos 18ºC:






Aqui em Santa Iria a máxima provisória é de *16,3ºC* às 12h35; a mínima, também provisória, de *10,2ºC* cerca das 7h45.
Vento fraco até cerca do meio-dia, altura em que largou o quadrante Leste/SE e passou a SW, aumentando para valores até 23 Km/h e rajada máxima de 35 Km/h.
Também por volta do meio-dia a pressão começou a descer lentamente, 1,5 hPa desde então.
Mas a humidade relativa tem estado "relativamente" baixa desde aquela hora, enquanto até ali tinha valores superiores a 70% e até 84%, baixou para valores inferiores a *70%*. 

Ainda não chegou cá precipitação alguma.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Fev 2021 às 16:24)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não chegou cá precipitação alguma.


Não deverá chegar precipitação nenhuma à zona. Se chegar alguma coisa à Área Metropolitana de Lisboa, será essencialmente a norte das serras a norte de Lisboa, como em Mafra ou Sintra...  
__________________
Depois de uma manhã soalheira com alguma nebulosidade elevada e dum início de tarde ventoso, a tarde segue com céu nublado mas com céu limpo visível a sul daqui. Está um tempo calmíssimo e incrivelmente ameno, com um máximo até agora de 18,0ºC. Sigo com 16,0ºC de momento...


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2021 às 16:44)

encoberto

já se esperava que a chuva não chegasse a estas bandas


----------



## Geopower (16 Fev 2021 às 18:11)

Em Glória do Ribatejo manhã  de céu muito nublado e tarde de céu encoberto. Neste momento vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 18:11)

Parece que o litoral de Sintra/Mafra pode receber alguma precipitação fraca  ou será tudo _virga_?









Apesar de por vezes se sentirem uns chuviscos fracos, continua a não haver acumulados para sul da zona Coimbra:












*14,3ºC*, o vento voltou a fraco < 15 Km/h, de *WSW*.

Ontem estava assim 





Hoje está assim 














Mas também há estas florzinhas


----------



## RStorm (16 Fev 2021 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde

Hoje o dia já foi bem diferente dos anteriores, com céu geralmente nublado e cinzento. Tal como o @"Charneca" Mundial mencionou, pareceu-me também haver algumas poeiras na atmosfera 
Alguns borrifos no início da manhã. O vento soprou muito fraco a nulo do quadrante SW.

Mínima: *10,5ºC *
Máxima: *19,0ºC *

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Toby (16 Fev 2021 às 18:23)

Boa tarde,

Chuva or not chuva


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 18:45)

*14,1ºC
73%*
Fraco de SW

Ontem as máximas ainda foram superiores a 21ºC numa maioria de estações. Poucas abaixo dos 20ºC, principalmente na Região Oeste.
*Dunas de Mira* teve a mais elevada, maior trajecto de SE da massa de ar, mais tempo para aquecer ao sol.





Mínimas bastante baixas e grandes amplitudes térmicas, mas nenhuma amplitude atingiu os 20ºC como em dias anteriores.
*Penacova e Rio Maior* tiveram as mais baixas.





Notáveis as rajadas máximas de ontem, todas à volta do quadrante Oeste.
Destaque para os *86 Km/h de Cabo da Roca*.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 18:53)

Toby disse:


> Chuva or not chuva



Bem... *eco amarelo* tem de ser chuva! Vai direitinho para a Serra de Sintra ou arredores, se lá chegar inteiro...









No entanto, já com ecos verdes entrados, é estranho que nenhuma estação tenha registado qualquer acumulado. Só podem ser chuviscos fracos e rápidos.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 19:55)

StormRic disse:


> Bem... *eco amarelo* tem de ser chuva! Vai direitinho para a Serra de Sintra ou arredores, se lá chegar inteiro...



Em cheio...












Mas aparentemente não apanhou estação alguma! 

Talvez sobre alguma coisa para aqui:


----------



## efcm (16 Fev 2021 às 20:52)

E já choveu um bocadinho em colares, já deu para molhar o chão e os carros.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2021 às 21:06)

Por cá também choveu , mas não acumulou.


----------



## Geopower (16 Fev 2021 às 21:25)

Período de chuva fraca dispersa.


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 21:33)

efcm disse:


> E já choveu um bocadinho em colares, já deu para molhar o chão e os carros.





jonas_87 disse:


> Por cá também choveu , mas não acumulou.



Idêntico aqui na Póvoa, molhou mas não acumulou. Já não se fazem ecos amarelo/verdes como antigamente  

Alguns ecos fracos ainda pela região de Lisboa:






Edição:
Já percebi o mistério destes ecos. Como o radar de Coruche está inoperacional, esta zona está abrangida apenas perifericamente pelos radares de Arouca e Loulé. Ora, a esta distância os feixes destes radares só apanham as altitudes superiores a cerca de 2-3 Km, o que significa que o que se vê no radar não é garantido chegar totalmente ao solo. Por outras palavras, grande parte destes ecos são virga.


----------



## fernandinand (16 Fev 2021 às 22:04)

Por falar em ecos e aparente ausência de acumulados...
No meu tempo livre estou a estudar uma forma de arquivar/catalogar estas imagens de radar em formato timeseries (NetCDF) e de acordo com a informação que tiro do cliente web do IPMA, estou com um erro posicional de ~20km para NW.
Tendo em conta os relatos do pessoal que olha mais activamente para isto, se já notaram que as estações 'no caminho' destes ecos, nem sempre reflectem em existência/quantidade de precipitação a passagem destes?


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 22:34)

fernandinand disse:


> Por falar em ecos e aparente ausência de acumulados...
> No meu tempo livre estou a estudar uma forma de arquivar/catalogar estas imagens de radar em formato timeseries (NetCDF) e de acordo com a informação que tiro do cliente web do IPMA, estou com um erro posicional de ~20km para NW.
> Tendo em conta os relatos do pessoal que olha mais activamente para isto, se já notaram que as estações 'no caminho' destes ecos, nem sempre reflectem em existência/quantidade de precipitação a passagem destes?



O radar de Coruche não aparece no mosaico, nem no registo individual, deve estar em manutenção. Isso faz com que a região de Lisboa seja só coberta marginalmente pelos outros radares, ou seja, não há registo abaixo de certas altitudes aqui na região (2 a 3 Km de altitude). É uma situação que ocorre por vezes e sim, pelo que costumo observar, há discrepância entre os ecos e a precipitação ao nível do solo.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Fev 2021 às 22:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A qualidade habitual a que já nos habituaste   Faz o favor de nunca nos deixares de presentear com estes momentos de tanta arte e beleza por favor! A primeira e a última estão assim qualquer coisa  Obrigado...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Obrigado eu, e igualmente, Senhor Ricardo 
---------------------------------------------
Cá pela terra hoje, dia encoberto, sensaborão... máxima de 18,9 ºC, novamente amenizada pelo vento fresco.
Mínima de 12,3 ºC. Neste momento uns muito amenos ainda 14,9 ºC. Já chuviscou pela hora do jantar, mas agora já se vêem as estrelas.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Fev 2021 às 22:53)

StormRic disse:


> Mas também há estas florzinhas


Ameixoeira-de-jardim (_Prunus cerasifera_)


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2021 às 23:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Ameixoeira-de-jardim (_Prunus cerasifera_)



Exactamente, um regalo para os passarinhos aqui do bairro!

Está uma situação calma neste momento, *12,8ºC* numa descida muito lenta, 77%, vento fraco < 10 Km/h que tem vindo a rodar lentamente e está agora em *WNW*.
A pressão também está praticamente estável.

Às 18h, a sinóptica exagerava um pouco aquela frente, que está mais numa fase de dissipação ou de transformação e recuo:


----------



## João Pedro (16 Fev 2021 às 23:10)

StormRic disse:


> Exactamente, um regalo para os passarinhos aqui do bairro!


E para nós; a fruta é comestível. Mas, regra geral, também a deixo para os passarinhos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Fev 2021 às 11:13)

Bom dia,
Hoje o dia está diferente do anterior. Está bastante nebulosidade e, mesmo quando o sol desponta, este parece estar "encoberto" em algo branco - quase de certeza que são as poeiras africanas.

A sensação térmica, apesar de a temperatura ser idêntica à de ontem, está bem mais fria hoje, exatamente porque há menos humidade e menos sol também. A temperatura atual é de 15,8ºC.


----------



## srr (17 Fev 2021 às 11:24)

Aqui o mesmo mal geral, sensação mais frio, com 15º


----------



## Tufao André (17 Fev 2021 às 15:50)

Boas pessoal!

O dia de hoje está a ser muito semelhante ao de ontem, com muita nebulosidade, algum vento de SW moderado e mais fresco do que no fim de semana.
Mais sol hoje, vai espreitando de vez em quando 

Temperaturas a rondar os 16ºC


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2021 às 16:42)

A RLC manteve-se no "sector quente", para sul da região de Coimbra/Figueira.
A frente retrocedeu para norte e transforma-se em frente quente:













A precipitação estará agora na Região Norte:








O radar de Coruche continua sem imagens e as imagens de radar dinâmicas deixaram de estar disponÍveis desde as 13h40.

Ontem na RLC, a precipitação com acumulado ficou-se mesmo para norte de Leiria:





As temperaturas mínimas subiram, só Alvega manteve um valor inferior a 5ºC:





As máximas nas estações oficiais já não chegaram aos 20ºC, Coruche apresentando o valor mais alto:





O vento mais fraco, sem rajadas tão fortes como no dia anterior:





As mínimas hoje subiram generalizadamente.
Aqui em Santa Iria, *11,7ºC* pelas *6h50*.

*15,5ºC* pelas *14h25* pode bem ser a máxima de hoje, por enquanto provisória, porque logo a seguir a temperatura desceu até aos *13,6ºC* presentes.

Vento fraco até 15 Km/h, variando dentro do quadrante Sueste, antes das 14h; a aumentar desde então, atingiu 24 Km/h com rajadas de 32 Km/h, e virou para SW.

Pressão desceu 2 hPa desde a meia-noite até ao meio-dia, e depois mais 3 hPa, descida mais rápida antes das 15h, estabilizou a seguir.

Céu nublado com estratos, estratocumulus e véu de nuvens altas.


----------



## Geopower (17 Fev 2021 às 18:22)

Em Glória do Ribatejo manhã de nevoeiro e tarde de céu muito nublado com abertas. Neste momento céu encoberto e vento moderado de Sul:
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## RStorm (17 Fev 2021 às 19:28)

Boa noite 

Mais um dia ameno e nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente com abertas. 
Vento totalmente nulo durante todo o dia. 

A partir de amanhã parece que já vamos ter alguns aguaceiros fracos  
Muito interessante a previsão para o próximo fim de semana, especialmente sábado e também no que toca a vento. Situação a acompanhar  

Mínima: *11,6ºC *
Máxima: *17,5ºC *

T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2021 às 19:52)

Por cá o dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, mas no vale do Tejo, na zona da Chamusca, está tudo limpo, sem nevoeiro, o que não costuma ser muito normal, o sol, ainda espreitou sempre que as nuvens o permitiam, mas nada de especial.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Fev 2021 às 22:23)

De facto fresco na rua, apesar de acima dos 13ºC, sensação térmica horrível com o vento.

Que venha mais chuva


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 04:38)

Frente bem organizada. Devido ao radar de Coruche ainda não estar disponível, aquilo que parece ser o fim da frente, a sudoeste, não corresponde à realidade. O que se passa é que ali é atingido o alcance máximo do radar de Arouca:





O mosaico dos radares elucida bem a situação:





A frente tem prolongamento até uma latitude inferior à do Algarve:





Às 00h de hoje aparecia assim na análise frontal:





*13,8ºC *neste momento. Subiu 1,1ºC desde as 20h10.
HR* 81%*
Vento *SW,* já esteve em Sul/SSW, entre 15 a 21 Km/h, rajadas até 32 Km/h.

Céu nublado a 3/8, estratocumulus, estratos, cirrostratus.
Pressão em descida, 2 hPa desde a meia-noite.

Está a chegar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2021 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi, em grande parte, acompanhado de céu nublado. Houve umas abertas, mas o sol está com uma coloração estranha e pouco aquece - o resultado foi uma sensação térmica mais baixa do que nos dias anteriores. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,6ºC
Mín: 11,3ºC

Hoje o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado e, mais uma vez, com o sol de cor estranha devido às poeiras do deserto. No entanto, no decorrer da manhã, o céu tem-se tornado cada vez mais cinzento e, a norte, a coisa está bem negra. Durante a madrugada, que foi "quentinha", deve ter ocorrido nevoeiro, já que está tudo barrento e húmido em cima dos carros, na rua. 
A temperatura atual é de 15,8ºC.

@A ver se chove neste fim de semana e na próxima semana!


----------



## srr (18 Fev 2021 às 11:18)

Nublado;

15º e uma brisa fresca de sul


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2021 às 12:12)

Bom dia,
Hoje tive de vir até Leiria e apenas apanhei alguma chuva depois de Torres Novas. No entanto, de forma mais significativa foi apenas perto de Fátima que choveu qualquer coisa. 
Em Leiria, pela estação do Aeródromo choveu ao início da manhã, mas neste momento o céu permanece nublado e já não deverá chover mais. 
Temperatura a rondar os 13/14 graus.


----------



## srr (18 Fev 2021 às 13:00)

2 descargas no Entroncamento, por esta não esperava.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2021 às 13:52)

Boa tarde,

Esta manhã começou com céu muito nublado, e ao meio-dia começou a chover, por vezes moderada, e agora caiu uns aguaceiro forte, da durou uns 5 minutos, ainda ouvi uns 2 a 3 trovões, foi mais uma bela rega.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 14:15)

Boa tarde
Esta frente tem intervalos e células fortes embebidas, algumas chegam a eco vermelho com actividade eléctrica.
Os acumulados são muito variáveis conforme os locais apanham ou não essas células.
Está quase a chegar à região da Grande Lisboa:












Pedro1993 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Esta manhã começou com céu muito nublado, e ao meio-dia começou a chover, por vezes moderada, e agora caiu uns aguaceiro forte, da durou uns 5 minutos, ainda ouvi uns 2 a 3 trovões, foi mais uma bela rega.



As descargas foram intra-nuvem, entre o meio-dia e as 13h:





Bastante abafado nesta altura aqui em Santa Iria.
16,9ºC, 73%
Vento SW à volta dos 20 Km/h, rajadas até 40 Km/h.


----------



## Luis Rafael (18 Fev 2021 às 14:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Hoje tive de vir até Leiria e apenas apanhei alguma chuva depois de Torres Novas. No entanto, de forma mais significativa foi apenas perto de Fátima que choveu qualquer coisa.
> Em Leiria, pela estação do Aeródromo choveu ao início da manhã, mas neste momento o céu permanece nublado e já não deverá chover mais.
> Temperatura a rondar os 13/14 graus.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2021 às 14:50)

Caiu bela carga ainda ha pouco aqui por Alenquer e continua a chover fraco agora.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Fev 2021 às 15:07)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, por vezes umas pingas grossas, mas nada de especial.
O grosso vai passando a norte, na região oeste, por enquanto.

Vento moderado de S.
Bastante cinzento e escuro! 
Uns amenos *17ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2021 às 15:24)

Boas

16 graus e vento fraco a moderado.
Entretanto Sábado...o arroz do costume.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 15:27)

jamestorm disse:


> Caiu bela carga ainda ha pouco aqui por Alenquer e continua a chover fraco agora.



Terá sido esta célula com eco vermelho:





A frente está a travar o movimento para sul e em início de dissipação, mas a actividade concentra-se agora em células intervaladas. De vez em quando uma ganha maior intensidade:









Começou a chover fraco aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
O aspecto da frente é este: nebulosidade algo difusa (Nimbostratus, Cumulus congestus) e muita neblina.
WNW / ENE








Tecto das nuvens entre os 350 e os 400 m.





Para sul de Lisboa pouco se pode esperar em termos de precipitação:





Aquilo que se vê nas fotos acima corresponde àqueles ecos (entre Vila Franca de Xira e Lisboa):


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2021 às 15:35)

Após nem 5 minutos de chuva, a escuridão segue para Sul.




IMG_20210218_153155 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2021 às 16:01)

Boas!

Chove agora moderadamente aqui pela Azambuja, mas não deverá durar muito.


----------



## srr (18 Fev 2021 às 16:07)

Frente a chegar a Abrantes - Já pinga

É tão estreita, nem 5 kms de largura tem.

Mas trás Eco Amarelo

È interessante que a linha está a acompanhar todo o Tejo,

Chove no molhado :-)


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 16:11)

Hoje às 14h00, espectacular imagem do Aqua, mostrando a frente a delimitar a invasão de poeiras do Sahara que passaram pela Madeira, em retorno para Nordeste:

Resolução 125 m





Radar a essa hora, identificando claramente as células mais intensas:


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 16:32)

Chuva moderada já acumulou *3,3 mm* em Santa iria.
Vento teve rajada máxima de *42 Km/h* com vento médio SW de 29 Km/h, ao início da chuva.

Temperatura atingira os* 17,1ºC* pelas *14h40*, e será essa a máxima do dia; deu um tombo com a chegada da chuva, está agora em *14,7ºC*.
A mínima de *13,4ºC*, atingida entre a 1h00 e as 2h00, repetida pelas *8h15*, vai ser provavelmente batida se a frente conseguir passar totalmente para sul.

Há dez minutos o céu ainda estava assim:





Mas agora apareceu o sol!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2021 às 16:38)

Esta frente em dissipação aqui pela zona é literalmente a lotaria, pois está completamente desfeita. 

Parece que não vou ter sorte com este aguaceiro, que se dirige para a zona da Lagoa de Albufeira: 





Veremos se há mais alguma oportunidade hoje (infelizmente o radar de Coruche está desligado  )!


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 16:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Esta frente em dissipação aqui pela zona é literalmente a lotaria, pois está completamente desfeita.
> 
> Parece que não vou ter sorte com este aguaceiro, que se dirige para a zona da Lagoa de Albufeira



É isso mesmo, lotaria.
Mas parece-me que essa célula é capaz de lá chegar.

Aqui esteve sol mas ainda não aliviou completamente, o tecto das nuvens para Oeste mantém-se baixo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2021 às 16:54)

Tem caído mais uns agauceiros fracos a moderados no decorrer desta tarde, as linhas de água voltaram a ganhar uma nova força.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 16:59)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Parece que não vou ter sorte com este aguaceiro, que se dirige para a zona da Lagoa de Albufeira:



Aí vai um bónus para a península de Setúbal, talvez chegue a Corroios... 










Este grupo de células, que até tem eco laranja, são a "lanterna vermelha" do fim da frente:


----------



## srr (18 Fev 2021 às 17:10)

Que surpresa,

Ja rende 1.00 mm. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2021 às 17:20)

StormRic disse:


> Aí vai um bónus para a península de Setúbal, talvez chegue a Corroios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infelizmente dissipou quase tudo... como já é costume! A sudeste está escuro como breu, já a noroeste vê-se o sol. 
No entanto, vale a pena referir que já caiu algo, pois os carros e a estrada estão todos molhados. 

Veremos o que acontece neste resto de tarde! 

PS: Fui ver o sensor da estação e está lá um acumulado de 0,1 mm. Vá lá...


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2021 às 17:40)

Céu bastante escuro  a SW. Vento moderado de sul.
Panorâmica a SW a partir de Glória do Ribatejo:


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 17:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Infelizmente dissipou quase tudo... como já é costume! A sudeste está escuro como breu, já a noroeste vê-se o sol.
> No entanto, vale a pena referir que já caiu algo, pois os carros e a estrada estão todos molhados.
> 
> Veremos o que acontece neste resto de tarde!
> ...


Ainda vem lá...






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 17:57)

Vermelho!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2021 às 17:59)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda vem lá...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lotaria foi para a Verdizela e Pinhal do Conde: 





Por aqui nem uma pinga, mas está escuro como breu a sul e leste (parece inclusive aquele tempo de trovoada que por vezes há no verão, só que sem trovões nem raios). A poucos metros daqui deve estar a chover bem...

Entretanto parece que a segunda ronda já está a caminho. Veremos se é desta que tenho sorte:  






StormRic disse:


> Vermelho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa zona vermelha está literalmente por cima dum pinhal, sem população.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Fev 2021 às 18:01)

Começou a chover com bastante intensidade no Montijo. O céu está bem negro e a temperatura é de 16°C. Tempo tropical 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2021 às 18:02)

E quando estava a perder a esperança... começou a chover fraco a moderado!


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2021 às 18:13)

por aqui tem sido desfile de células no quadrante norte e oeste, ainda tenho alguma esperança se aquela célula da margem sul continuar seu caminho ainda pode vir cá ter


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 18:14)

AndréFrade disse:


> Começou a chover com bastante intensidade no Montijo. O céu está bem negro e a temperatura é de 16°C. Tempo tropical
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Célula algo violenta:





Vistas aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria, para SSE








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (18 Fev 2021 às 18:16)

Boa tarde!

Essas células a partir de Cascais:






Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2021 às 18:18)

Final de tarde com um breve aguaceiro fraco.
Panorâmica a
Norte:










SW:





NE:


----------



## Mammatus (18 Fev 2021 às 18:34)

Mas estava previsto chover aqui hoje?!

Está a cair uma brutal carga de água.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 18:41)

Mammatus disse:


> Mas estava previsto chover aqui hoje?!
> 
> Está a cair uma brutal carga de água.



Sem dúvida, temos estado a segui-las, bem alinhadinhas estas células:






Os topos são relativamente baixos, mal aparecem nas imagens de satélite de massas de ar:


----------



## Mammatus (18 Fev 2021 às 18:47)

Uma bela surpresa este final de tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2021 às 18:49)

Mammatus disse:


> Mas estava previsto chover aqui hoje?!
> 
> Está a cair uma brutal carga de água.


Sim, por acaso até estava e com probabilidade algo elevada. 

Pois bem, a chuva por aqui foi de pouca duração. Ainda teve ali uns momentos mais intensos, mas apenas rendeu uns 0,3 mm. 
Veremos o que acontece esta noite, parece que esta região poderá ter alguma sorte!


----------



## RStorm (18 Fev 2021 às 19:22)

Boa noite

Dia bastante ameno, com céu nublado e abertas.
Aguaceiros agora no final do dia, por vezes fortes e rendendo *2,4 mm  *
O vento soprou em geral fraco de SW, por vezes com rajadas moderadas durante a tarde, enfraquecendo após a chegada das células.

Veremos como correm as próximas horas 

Mínima: *11,3ºC *
Máxima: *19,5ºC *
Acumulado: *2,4 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2021 às 19:36)

sempre chegou cá qualquer coisa, cai uma chuvinha fraca, que já molhou chão todo


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2021 às 19:47)

agora sim ouve se bem a chuva 

EDIT: chuva bem forte de repente


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2021 às 20:24)

Por volta das 19 horas, caiu uns aguaceiros fortes durante 5 minutos, nem os limpa-vidros no máximo, do carro, davam conta de tanta água.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 20:50)

Mammatus disse:


> Uma bela surpresa este final de tarde.



Saíu-te a sorte grande! *8,1 mm*!

Células um pouco imprevisíveis na sua intensidade. Algumas atingem ecos laranja e vermelho até. Outras continuam fracas.
Mas o alinhamento SW-NE mantém-se e a produzir mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Fev 2021 às 20:57)

Incrível a quantidade de chuva que tem caído no Montijo, ininterruptamente, desde o final da tarde.

Continua a chover com a temperatura nos 14°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (18 Fev 2021 às 21:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> *Sim, por acaso até estava e com probabilidade algo elevada.*
> 
> Pois bem, a chuva por aqui foi de pouca duração. Ainda teve ali uns momentos mais intensos, mas apenas rendeu uns 0,3 mm.
> Veremos o que acontece esta noite, parece que esta região poderá ter alguma sorte!



Confesso que, desde o fim de semana primaveril, me desliguei um pouco. Fiquei com a ideia de que a semana ia ser seca no centro e sul do país, com o tempo a ficar novamente revolto do fim de semana, parece que me enganei. 



StormRic disse:


> Saíu-te a sorte grande! *8,1 mm*!
> 
> Células um pouco imprevisíveis na sua intensidade. Algumas atingem ecos laranja e vermelho até. Outras continuam fracas.
> Mas o alinhamento SW-NE mantém-se e a produzir mais.



Saiu-me mesmo a sorte grande! 
Incrível o quão alinhada está a linha, passo a redundância, de instabilidade!

E continua a chover, e já vai em *17.50 mm*!!!
14.8ºC


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2021 às 21:50)

Boas noites,

Depois de um dia seco, por volta das 20h00 caiu por Samora uma valente chuvada





Não faço ideia quanto terá acumulado, uma vez que se tratou de uma célula relativamente isolada que não passou por Vila Franca, onde está a minha estação de referência. Por lá acumula 4,06 mm.

Dia quente, com a máxima a chegar já aos 20,2 ºC. Mínima alta também, de 13,3 ºC. Neste momento ainda 15,8 ºC; tempo para o passeio higiénico do dia


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 21:51)

AndréFrade disse:


> Incrível a quantidade de chuva que tem caído no Montijo, ininterruptamente, desde o final da tarde.
> 
> Continua a chover com a temperatura nos 14°C.
> 
> ...



A linha de células não cessa de passar por aí, de vez em quando há ecos amarelos.

A frente está estacionária em latitude, a corrente de SW processa-se longitudinalmente o que produz um corredor de precipitação quase imóvel.





Na imagem de satélite pode dizer-se que "ninguém dava nada por ela", mal se distingue (especialmente à vista do que lá vem bem mais longe para Oeste), mas é visível um certo contraste entre massa de ar:





É no eixo Paio Pires/Montijo que se encontram os maiores acumulados na rede WU, e continuam a subir.


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2021 às 21:58)

aqui deu 2.8mm


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2021 às 22:08)

Início de noite com aguaceiros fracos a moderados. Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 22:18)

Esta é a faixa da península de Setúbal que registou os maiores acumulados até às 22h:
Máximo em Baixa da Banheira com *18,6 mm* até este momento (22h18)
A única EMA oficial do IPMA, Lavradio, registou só *1,8 mm*.


----------



## Mammatus (18 Fev 2021 às 22:36)

^^Finalmente um evento localizado para acabar com todas as dúvidas de que a EMA do Lavradio precisa de manutenção. Parece-me um valor claramente subestimado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

Ao longo das últimas horas têm sido vários os aguaceiros a descarregar bem por aqui. Sigo com 3,6 mm acumulados - nada mau para um dia em que os modelos apenas previam uns 0,5 ou 1 mm! 

A partir de amanhã é que deverá começar a festa - a Karim, esta sim verdadeiramente nomeada, parece que irá mudar o padrão que tivemos na semana passada e trazer a preciosa chuvinha que o Sul tanto precisa!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

Bom, acabei de regressar do meu curto passeio noturno e presenciei uma coisa tão inesperada e incrível que tenho de partilhar convosco 

A dada altura estava em frente ao Almansor, no limite urbano poente de Samora, o que significa que para lá do rio é escuro como breu, só se vendo as luzes da margem direita do Tejo ao longe. 

Sob um céu bastante carregado, e com silêncio absoluto — não havia ninguém na rua —, começou a ouvir-se um "trovejar" distante, que foi aumentando constantemente, ao ponto de começar a pensar que se aproximava um sismo bem forte tal o barulho! Confesso que comecei a panicar em antecipação ao abanão em aproximação... 

De repente vi que algo que movia a grande velocidade na margem oposta do rio; uma manada composta maioritariamente por cavalos brancos em debandada! Uma coisa completamente surreal e até fantasmagórica... não estava nada à espera de presenciar algo assim há uma hora e picos atrás 

E pronto, continua sem chover, e está uma temperatura perfeita para passeios noturnos: 15,6 ºC ainda e muita humidade: 91%.


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2021 às 23:16)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, acabei de regressar do meu curto passeio noturno e presenciei uma coisa tão inesperada e incrível que tenho de partilhar convosco
> 
> A dada altura estava em frente ao Almansor, no limite urbano poente de Samora, o que significa que para lá do rio é escuro como breu, só se vendo as luzes da margem direita do Tejo ao longe.
> 
> ...



 Fantástico! E o que teria feito a manada entrar em debandada? Pena não ter sido de dia, teríamos certamente fotos belíssimas daquelas a que nos habituaste! Obrigado pelo relato de partilha, deu "rédeas" à imaginação!


----------



## Mammatus (18 Fev 2021 às 23:21)

Parece que está fechado por hoje, uns inesperados* 18.59 mm*! 
É isto, a sua imprevisibilidade que confere beleza à Meteorologia.

Extremos: *18.9ºC* / *13.1ºC*

A temperatura mantém-se estável, 14.7ºC.
Vento fraco do quadrante sul.


----------



## Mamede (18 Fev 2021 às 23:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, acabei de regressar do meu curto passeio noturno e presenciei uma coisa tão inesperada e incrível que tenho de partilhar convosco
> 
> A dada altura estava em frente ao Almansor, no limite urbano poente de Samora, o que significa que para lá do rio é escuro como breu, só se vendo as luzes da margem direita do Tejo ao longe.
> 
> ...


Linda prosa quase poesia que me fez sonhar neste tempo de pandemia e reclusão! Obrigada!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2021 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Fantástico! E o que teria feito a manada entrar em debandada? Pena não ter sido de dia, teríamos certamente fotos belíssimas daquelas a que nos habituaste! Obrigado pelo relato de partilha, deu "rédeas" à imaginação!


Ainda estou a pensar se aquilo não foi tudo um sonho...aqueles cavalos brancos todos  Que coisa mais surreal... não consigo sequer imaginar o que possa ter despoletado a debandada. Nem nunca tinha visto cavalos naquele sítio.

Entretanto, voltou a chover, um curtíssimo aguaceiro. A frente continua estacionária ao longo, principalmente, da margem esquerda do Tejo.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2021 às 23:31)

Mamede disse:


> Linda prosa quase poesia que me fez sonhar neste tempo de pandemia e reclusão! Obrigada!


De nada! Foi um prazer partilhar a experiência; deixou-me mesmo bem disposto e com um grande sorriso nos lábios, coisa que nestes tempos conturbados não tem acontecido muitas vezes


----------



## Mammatus (18 Fev 2021 às 23:38)

João Pedro disse:


> De nada! Foi um prazer partilhar a experiência; deixou-me mesmo bem disposto e com um grande sorriso nos lábios, coisa que nestes tempos conturbados não tem acontecido muitas vezes



Mas na rua, sem vivalma, sob o breu da noite, com aquele som de fundo, semelhante a um trovão, a aproximar-se, assusta um bocado.
Nem um "goosebumps" ao início?  Olha só de ler essa descrição fiquei um pouco...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2021 às 23:42)

Mammatus disse:


> Mas na rua, sem vivalma, sob o breu da noite, com aquele som de fundo, semelhante a um trovão, a aproximar-se, assusta um bocado.
> Nem um "goosebumps" ao início?  Olha só de ler essa descrição fiquei um pouco...


O sorriso nos lábios só veio depois de perceber o que estava a causar o barulho  O que estava a sentir antes disso não dá para partilhar aqui... 
---------------------------
E volta a chover, com muita vontade agora


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2021 às 23:51)

Chove com muita intensidade agora, a imagem de radar não reflete a realidade


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 00:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Chove com muita intensidade agora, a imagem de radar não reflete a realidade



Estás exactamente na área pior servida pelos radares disponíveis: a mais afastada equidistante de ambos e zona baixa.






Aquela frente vai espremer-se até à última gota...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Fev 2021 às 00:04)

StormRic disse:


> Estás exactamente na área pior servida pelos radares disponíveis: a mais afastada equidistante de ambos e zona baixa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estamos... 
E cai tudo a sul de Vila Franca e a norte/poente de Coruche, num "buraco negro" sem quaisquer estações meteorológicas fiáveis em registos de precipitação  Continua a chover bem.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 02:52)

*12,6ºC* às *21h40* acabou por "destronar" a mínima da madrugada anterior, para o dia *18*.

Hoje, *19*, um aguaceiro fraco, restos da frente, pouco depois da meia-noite, inaugurou o acumulado do dia: *0,5 mm*.
E a temperatura recuperou, esteve *13,9ºC*, massa de ar húmida e relativamente quente começa a ser "bombeada" à frente da frente fria que aí vem.

*84%* estáveis

Vento *Sul *estável, a aumentar depois de ter passado por um período de fraco entre as 20h e a meia-noite.
Entre 15 e 20 Km/h, rajadas até 34 Km/h.

Pressão com ligeira tendência descendente.






Ficam aqui os registos de anteontem,* dia 17*:

Mínimas que chegaram aos *9ºC*





Máximas aos *21ºC*





Acumulados com algum significado só para norte de Coimbra:


----------



## remember (19 Fev 2021 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Parece que amanhã vamos ter chuva da boa

Já por Massamá está bastante escuro, mas ainda sem chover.

Lá por casa, mínima de 11.1°C e não voltou a acumular após a meia noite. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (19 Fev 2021 às 09:41)

Por aqui o vento começa a picar e os varandins a zumbir com as rajadas...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2021 às 10:29)

Boas,

Bem para amanhã os modelos estão valentes, na ordem dos 40 mm.
Vamos ver...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2021 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, depois dum início de noite de aguaceiros resultantes da frente fria em dissipação, a madrugada foi relativamente calma e o céu até limpou, sendo que as poeiras parece que se foram embora (de salientar que os aguaceiros de ontem foram enlameados, tendo em conta que os carros estão todos sujos por cima). 

A madrugada amanheceu com céu limpo. Esteve vento fraco a moderado durante a noite e a temperatura pouco desceu, atingindo um mínimo acima dos 13,5ºC. Entretanto o céu tem começado a ficar nublado com o decorrer do dia e o vento está claramente a aumentar de intensidade e até já está algo forte, tanto que inclusive tive que fechar a porta do meu quarto (onde estou a trabalhar de momento).

Para esta tarde os modelos já preveem alguma precipitação, devido a linhas de instabilidade pré-frontais. Todavia, o dia da festa será amanhã, já que estão previstos quase 50 mm para a zona. Seria um dia interessante para ver os centros comerciais a abarrotar se não fosse a pandemia da COVID...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2021 às 11:44)

Ainda sobre o dia de ontem, partilho uma imagem que fiz da varanda de casa para sudeste (para esta célula com este eco vermelho), pouco antes de começar também a chover por aqui:


----------



## Tufao André (19 Fev 2021 às 13:07)

Bom dia!

Ontem depois daqueles aguaceiros fracos, que nada acumularam mas molharam a estrada, não caiu mais nada. Foi tudo para a margem sul...

Hoje, a estação acumula até agora *0,3 mm*, o que mostra que durante a madrugada deve ter caído alguma chuva fraca também! 
Neste momento vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos pré-frontais 

O destaque vai para o aumento da intensidade do vento de SE, desde o inicio da manhã sopra com rajadas fortes que até me acordaram!! 
*14,5ºC*


----------



## A ver se chove (19 Fev 2021 às 13:17)

Rajadas de vento forte e começou agora choviscar


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 13:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ainda sobre o dia de ontem, partilho uma imagem que fiz da varanda de casa para sudeste (para esta célula com este eco vermelho), pouco antes de começar também a chover por aqui:



Bom dia, consegues ver qual foi a hora da foto?



A ver se chove disse:


> Rajadas de vento forte e começou agora choviscar



Confirmo aqui em Póvoa de Santa Iria, zona alta, também um chuvisco mas que só humedeceu o piso.

A mínima em Parque Santa Iria ficou nos *11,1ºC* pelas *9h00*.
Máxima provisória de *15,6ºC* às *12h20*.
HR *85%* entre as 8h e as 9h, desceu até às 12h30 para *74%, 76%* agora.

Logo a seguir ao momento do registo da temperatura máxima, o vento teve um pico de* 37 Km/h* com rajadas de *50 Km/h*, e a temperatura desceu, ligeiramente apenas.
Entre as 6h e as 11h o vento esteve de *SE*, à volta dos 20 a 25 Km/h; quando aumentou passou a *Sul/SSW*.

Pressão mantém-se estável.

Algumas abertas de sol velado, por entre os Estratos, Estratocumulus e Altocumulus. Alguns Cumulus e Nimbostratus ocasionais.

Na análise das 6h aparecia uma curta frente de ondulação frontal, resultado talvez da frente de ontem que recuou para norte:





A imagem de satélite e massa de ar nesta altura é algo... imponente.





O radar está fraco (e Coruche continua indisponível  )


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2021 às 13:58)

Boas,

1,5 mm provenientes de um belo aguaceiro que caiu por volta das 12.45.

Para já, só rajada máxima de 60 km/h.

Amanhã a encosta sul da serra deve estar terrível, vento violento assim como chuva forte.
Estou curioso com os registos da estação da serra(cota 340mts), acredito que amanhã o factor orografico deve ainda gerar maiores acumulados.

Essa mesma estação segue nos 110 mm mensais, vai ser cá um salto...


----------



## remember (19 Fev 2021 às 14:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bem para amanhã os modelos estão valentes, na ordem dos 40 mm.
> Vamos ver...


Tava a ver isso mesmo, a estação tem vindo a subir com previsão de 81 mm para amanhã... Um pouco exagerado talvez, mas vamos ver, há uns anos em Novembro foram quase 70mm ainda estava na Póvoa. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (19 Fev 2021 às 14:18)

Boas,

Os dados estão lançados;

Estamos todos na espectativa,

Aqui agora começou o Spray da frente quente, mas mal toca no chão,

Vento fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Fev 2021 às 15:58)

O vento já rodou para S, gradualmente as rajadas vão aumentando de intensidade!

Céu totalmente encoberto, mas sem chuva a registar.
Para amanhã as previsões estão bem interessantes, sobretudo em termos de precipitação! O aviso foi elevado a laranja e a app móvel que costumo utilizar prevê um acumulado total que pode chegar aos 55 mm aproximadamente   
Veremos o que acontece... Esperam-se problemas de cheias rápidas urbanas!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2021 às 16:16)

Tufao André disse:


> O vento já rodou para S, gradualmente as rajadas vão aumentando de intensidade!
> 
> Céu totalmente encoberto, mas sem chuva a registar.
> Para amanhã as previsões estão bem interessantes, sobretudo em termos de precipitação! O aviso foi elevado a laranja e a app móvel que costumo utilizar prevê um acumulado total que pode chegar aos 55 mm aproximadamente
> Veremos o que acontece... Esperam-se problemas de cheias rápidas urbanas!



De facto está impressionante, espreitei o ecmwf e mete 57 mm para cá. Muito trabalho para os bombeiros e Protecção civi da AML e não só.





---

Entretanto dei um salto a barragem da mula  e está a 12,3 m ou seja a uns míseros 70 cms para começar a sair o excedente.
Depois deste evento vai encher o máximo, acredito que sim.

Ficam duas  fotos:


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 16:18)

Mais um chuvisco pelas 13h20 sobe o acumulado para *0,8 mm*.

O vento diminuíu, está entre *15 e 30 Km/h* com rajadas máximas até 47 Km/h ( tinham atingido os *52 Km/h* antes das 14h).
Mantém-se de Sul, fixo.

*15,4ºC*, estáveis.
*75%*, estável.










Agora, é só da frente fria que estamos à espera, e de alguns aguaceiros pré-frontais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2021 às 17:14)

remember disse:


> Um pouco exagerado talvez, mas vamos ver, há uns anos em Novembro foram quase 70mm ainda estava na Póvoa.


Quem é que aqui no fórum não se lembra desse magnífico evento?! Foi aliás, por causa desse evento de precipitação e da Leslie, que comecei a ter vontade em participar no fórum (já o acompanhava há bastante tempo, contudo, mas como visitante). 



StormRic disse:


> Bom dia, consegues ver qual foi a hora da foto?


Foi por volta das 17:00. 
_____________________
Pois bem, desde a última publicação o tempo ficou mais agreste. O sol ficou totalmente tapado e o vento está bem forte, com rajadas que fazem um barulho do caraças. 
Quanto a precipitação... bem, caíram uns borrifos mas nada de precipitação à séria, para já. Parece que o ECMWVF sobre-estimou a pré-frontal.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 18:13)

*Ontem 18, quinta-feira, na RLC*:

Acumulados muito variáveis, em alguns locais nada acumulou pois passaram nos intervalos da frente desconjuntada. Noutros locais houve acumulados significativos, devido a passagem de células isoladas da frente ou de segmentos quando a frente estagnou o seu movimento em latitude. Mas os melhores acumulados terão passado nas malhas desta rede larga oficial, e será preciso ir procurá-los nas estações privadas ou amadoras.





Máximas tangenciais aos 20ºC, mas nenhuma ultrapassou esse valor:





Mínimas em geral mais elevadas do que nos dois dias anteriores, todas acima dos 7ºC.





*Hoje até às 17h*, a precipitação tem sido muito esparsa no tempo e no espaço, em geral fraca.
Apenas as duas estações Cabo da Roca e Colares, por sinal bem próximas uma da outra, registaram precipitação mais frequente e significativa:









Eu diria que a preferência acima referida prenuncia que a zona da Serra de Sintra está bem na mira do que aí vem.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2021 às 19:53)

StormRic disse:


> *Hoje até às 17h*, a precipitação tem sido muito esparsa no tempo e no espaço, em geral fraca.
> Apenas as duas estações Cabo da Roca e Colares, por sinal bem próximas uma da outra, registaram precipitação mais frequente e significativa:
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, vai virar penico monstruoso.
No mapa a homogeneidade de valores não faz relação ao factor da altitude da serra, ou de muitas outras elevações mas promete de uma maneira incrível...
É precisamente nestes eventos que não gostava de viver junto às linhas de água...


----------



## RStorm (19 Fev 2021 às 20:04)

Boa noite 

Impressionante o que choveu ontem à noite, com aguaceiros prolongados e por vezes fortes  O acumulado disparou para *5,7 mm*, não esperava tanto 

Hoje foi totalmente o contrário: esperava mais e pouco tive  
O dia apresentou-se novamente ameno e geralmente nublado. Apenas dois ou três períodos de chuvisco, que renderam *0,3 mm *até agora... 
O vento é que foi o ponto de destaque, por aqui onde moro tem se apresentado em geral fraco de SW, mas nas zonas mais abertas sopra por vezes forte e com rajadas. 

Amanhã promete  

Mínima: *10,9ºC *
Máxima: *17,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2021 às 20:38)

Por cá o dia de hoje foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e hoje nem o sol chegou a espreitar, parece que amanhã vem aí mais uma rega valente.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 21:28)

Desde o meio-dia a pressão desceu *4 hPa* até agora.

Temperatura tem descido muito lentamente desde a máxima de *16,1ºC* às 14h25 até aos *14,3ºC* neste momento.

O vento mantém-se em *Sul,* às vezes tende para *SSE*; varia aos saltos, entre 16 e 35 Km/h, já houve rajada de *60 Km/h* às 18h30 e de 56 Km/h às 20h50.

*79%* de humidade relativa.

Será realmente complicado se fôr algo como aquela massa nebulosa que vier gerar-se na costa Oeste, não é disso que precisamos.
Aquela já lá vai, mas estão em contínua geração ao longo das frentes:






*58 Km/h de SE* no *Cabo da Roca* é um vento normal para uma circulação de Sul: a serra desvia uma parte do fluxo pelos flancos Leste e Oeste, a outra parte por cima.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2021 às 21:34)

Rajada de 72 km/h.
Vento forte.

O europeu sobe a bitola para amanhã com os 66 mm para aqui.
Não me lembro de alguma vez ver tanto mm numa previsão no www.yr.no , um bocado preocupante. Enfim vamos ver.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Fev 2021 às 21:38)

Boas noites,

Dia seco e muito ventoso por Samora, com algumas abertas a deixar espreitar o sol até sensivelmente a hora do almoço.
Temperaturas semelhantes às de ontem, com uma máxima de 19,4 ºC e mínima de 12,5 ºC. Neste momento 15,7 ºC e 81% de HR.

A estação do Monte Gordo, em Vila Franca, regista até ao momento uma rajada máxima de 43,5 km/h.
Aguardemos então pela "animação de amanhã"... as previsões do ECMWF para cá são de 68,7 mm  Os rios vão muito cheios ainda, curioso para ver o que acontecerá se cair tanta água assim... há muito que não vejo uma cheia por estas bandas.


----------



## meko60 (19 Fev 2021 às 22:06)

Boa noite.
Dia sem chuva mas com HR alta. A pressão atmosférica em descida,neste momento está com 1011,8mB, tendo sido o máximo de 1017,2mB.
Aguardemos o dia de amanhã queparece vir ter alguma animação no que toca avento e chuva.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2021 às 22:33)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o vento continua a ficar mais forte e a pressão atmosférica está a baixar. Hoje não choveu nada, ao contrário do que os modelos previam, mas também, vendo o que vem aí, a chuvinha de hoje, se tivesse caído, não é comparável em quase nada... 

As previsões do ECMWF estão brutais para a zona... Estão previstos 66,9 mm para Almada no sábado - tendo em conta que a minha zona normalmente costuma acumular mais nestes eventos de frentes vindas de oeste, nem sei bem o que esperar. 

Antes do evento de amanhã, queria, no entanto, atualizar os dados de ontem e de hoje: 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Ontem: 
Máx: 17,6°C
Mín: 14,0°C
Prec: 3,6 mm 
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h SSO 

Hoje: 
Máx: 17,0°C
Mín: 13,6°C
Rajada máxima: 46 km/h S 

Agora estão 14,9°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto está impressionante, espreitei o ecmwf e mete 57 mm para cá. Muito trabalho para os bombeiros e Protecção civi da AML e não só.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já não via a barragem da Mula assim desde 2018  Mais precisamente Junho do mesmo, e nesse ano lembro.me que foi o último ano que fez descargas, foi a meados de Março penso eu , muito provavelmente amanhã vai voltar a acontecer o mesmo!

--------------------------------
Por cá dia ventoso, com rajada máxima de 61.2km,h até ao momento, e  que irão aumentar de intensidade até  à passagem da frente fria de forte actividade associada à depressão Karim! Vento pouco comum por cá o previsto, contudo o mais preocupante será sem dúvida a precipitação que poderá ser estratiforme, ou convectiva , vamos ver ! Frente muito extensa, muito activa , e que deverá ser muito lentinha na sua passagem, o que irá originar muito provavelmente acumulados enormes em poucas horas!  Apesar de já  não chover por cá  há 1 semana, Fevereiro leva 94.4mm de acumulado,  e 174.1mm em cerca de 30 dias, solos saturadíssimos para uma previsão que não me lembro de ver para a zona  Não querendo ser alarmista penso que amanhã será um dia de muita precaução, e precaver os mais próximos do que poderemos ter, se não se passar nada , melhor  A manter-se as previsões amanhã cedo, muito provavelmente o IPMA lançará aviso Vermelho para a precipitação! Cá para o meu " quintal" estamos assim de previsões para as próximas 24h , ou seja, quase o mesmo que choveu durante todo o mês de Fevereiro  Bom evento a todos e que tudo corra pelo melhor


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 23:13)

Depois de um patamar entre as 17h e as 20h, a pressão retomou a descida: total de 5 hPa desde as 00h.

Temperatura estável, 14,2ºC.

HR estável, 79%

Vento mantém-se aos altos e baixos mas praticamente com os mesmos valores que se têm registado desde o meio-dia, não há evolução (entre 16 e 35 Km/h, rajadas até 56 Km/h). Fixo em Sul.

A primeira frente vai "explodindo" em alguns segmentos, a latitudes cada vez mais baixas:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2021 às 23:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já não via a barragem da Mula assim desde 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Domingo devo lá passar,  mas lá está a subida não é assim tão momentânea. Espero bem que a estação da serra fique online pois seria uma mais-valia para amanhã seguirmos o evento. O consenso é total nos modelos,  dado a situação dos solos saturados haverá certamente problemas,  queda de árvores,  deslizamentos e inundações. Amanhã é daqueles dias que nem me pagassem passava de carro na estrada do Pisão . Tanta pedra e árvore pendurados na vertente com bruto declive.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Fev 2021 às 23:19)

O vento está mesmo cada vez mais forte! Ventos médios a rondar os 35/40 km/h e rajadas a rondar os 70 Km/h por vezes... Não é preocupante, pois isto é uma zona habituada a ventanias, embora do quadrante S não tanto.

Mais preocupação oferece a precipitação prevista para amanhã! Última atualização da app prevê um máximo de 65 mm em 24h!!  
Não sei se um aviso vermelho não seria melhor em termos de prevenção, ainda por cima numa altura em que os solos e linhas de águas estão super saturados!


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Domingo devo lá passar,  mas lá está a subida não é assim tão momentânea. Espero bem que a estação da serra fique online pois seria uma mais-valia para amanhã seguirmos o evento.



Deve estar a ficar interessante o vento lá pelos cimos da serra, e não só: Cabo da Roca em aumento regular da velocidade média do vento, já vai nos 65 Km/h.





Meteo_Cascais já quase não vem abaixo dos 40 Km/h e já deu os 72 Km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2021 às 23:37)

StormRic disse:


> Deve estar a ficar interessante o vento lá pelos cimos da serra, e não só: Cabo da Roca em aumento regular da velocidade média do vento, já vai nos 65 Km/h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim na Peninha deve estar agressivo.
Essa estação meteo_Cascais é a do Pai do Vento, mas lá está ventanias estamos nós habituados. A chuva modelada é que  é  verdadeiramente inacreditável.
----
O dia termina com 1,5 mm.
Aguaceiro intenso perto das 13 h


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2021 às 23:51)

Recordando os avisos actualizados para a Região Litoral Centro:


----------



## almeida96 (20 Fev 2021 às 00:21)

Por aqui rajadas de vento fortes, do quadrante S principalmente. Ainda não chove.

O dia agora terminado ainda acumulou *1 mm.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 02:54)

Cabo da Roca com vento médio já de 70 km/h, nem imagino de manhã


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 03:45)

Quase 4h e a agravar consideravelmente, deve ser a frente mais ventosa deste Outono/Inverno, principalmente em duração...


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 04:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quase 4h e a agravar consideravelmente, deve ser a frente mais ventosa deste Outono/Inverno, principalmente em duração...



*12 hPa* de gradiente barométrico entre Setúbal e a Corunha (à meia-noite, quatro horas atrás) !


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 05:12)

Santa Iria:

*14,4ºC*, em subida muito lenta.
Sul, 35 Km/h, rajada* 69 Km/h* às 3h25.
Pressão em descida acelerada,* 3 hPa* desde a meia noite mas 1 hPa/hora agora.
HR *79%*.

O radar de Loulé já apanha a frente. Coruche... 





Não esquecer os novos avisos:


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 07:48)

Acabei de acordar, fui á varanda e reparei que parte da cobertura de um alpendre que tenho no exterior ficou levantada com o vento!

Rajadas fortes têm-se feito sentir desde a noite de ontem e de forma constante.

O dia promete...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 07:57)

Boas,

Vai chovendo moderado
1 mm

O vento não está nada de extraordinário, apenas rajada máxima de 76 km/h.


----------



## fernandinand (20 Fev 2021 às 07:58)

Penso que estaremos a atingir o climax da coisa por estes lados...fui acordado há ~2h pelas rajadas e estas têm ficado mais fortes e com cadência mais curta na última hora.


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2021 às 08:55)

rajadas muito espaçadas
a fr estara a 3 horas daqui


----------



## Tufao André (20 Fev 2021 às 08:58)

Bom dia!

Há cerca de 1h que vai chovendo moderado, acompanhado de um vento forte implacável durante toda a noite!!
As rajadas por vezes eram violentas e fizeram-me acordar... 

*13,8°C
3 mm*


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Fev 2021 às 09:17)

Já chove moderadamente pela zona alta de Sesimbra. O vento soprou com rajadas fortes ao longo da noite e madrugada. A chuva entrou mais cedo do que esperava, mas o grosso está claramente para vir. A frente parece estar em intensificação segundo as imagens de Satélite, a SW do continente, os acumulados serão significativos. Cheias urbanas parecem neste momento muito prováveis ao longo desta tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 09:27)

Bom dia,

Durante a noite acordei várias vezes com rajadas incrivelmente fortes que parece que inclusive movimentaram coisas no telhado. Entretanto já fui verificar e não aconteceu nada problemático - vá lá! A estação só registou uma rajada de 56,8 km/h, mas isso parece-me um valor claramente sub-estimado... 

Entretanto a chuva já chegou e acumula até ao momento um valor interessante de 2,5 mm (às 9:25), o que até está dentro do previsto tendo em conta que verdadeiro grosso da precipitação ainda não chegou. A intensidade da precipitação também tem vindo a aumentar ao longo da última hora. 

Veremos o que acontece nas próximas horas, pois o dia parece prometer bastante!


----------



## AJJ (20 Fev 2021 às 09:33)

Bom dia,
Eu não percebo se a chuva foi intensa durante a noite ou se o vento a faz parecer pior. Acordei várias vezes e por volta das 4 da manha ouvi vidros a partirem na rua.
As rajadas parecem estar a aumentar tal como a chuva neste momento


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2021 às 10:00)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi marcada por vento moderado, que por vezes ainda me acordou, esta manhã segue com aguaceiros fracos, desde as 9:15, e o  vento continua a soprar embora com menos intensidade.


----------



## Luis Rafael (20 Fev 2021 às 10:07)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui a rajada máxima chegou aos 46,1km de SSE. Vou continuar a monitorizar e se houver algo de extraordinário darei noticias.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 10:16)

Bom dia pessoal,

Tal como referido pelo  @Jorge_scp , a Karim já se faz sentir bem pela zona alta de Sesimbra , com alguma chuva moderada, e rajadas na ordem dos *50/60 km´h* , contudo o pior estará para chegar pela hora de almoço , e início de tarde, com precipitação intensa e persistente que deve deixar acumulados bem valentes, e causar alguns problemas, vamos ver!  Hoje de manhã fui dar uma espreitadela ao mar em Sesimbra, estava tempestuoso  Ficam os registos possíveis , peço desculpa pelo ruído que as fotos possam ter , mas quase que não conseguia segurar na máquina com a força do vento , e a chuva parecia "agulhas" a bater na cara 




Karim Depression, Sesimbra by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Karim Depression, Sesimbra by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Karim Depression, Sesimbra by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Karim Depression, Sesimbra by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Karim Depression, Sesimbra by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 10:19)

7 mm

Rajada de 80 km/h.


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 10:49)

Já levo praticamente 15 mm em Sintra e um rate de 6,7 mm na última hora.


----------



## Geopower (20 Fev 2021 às 11:11)

Em Glória do Ribatejo manhã de chuva fraca a moderada. Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.


----------



## RStorm (20 Fev 2021 às 11:11)

Bom dia 

A manhã segue bem chuvosa, com chuva fraca a moderada, que tocada a vento parece que cai com maior intensidade. O acumulado segue nos *4,2 mm *
Tive de sair com o carro durante a manhã e já não me lembrava do que era conduzir com o limpa pára-brisas no máximo  
O vento vai soprando moderado de SW com rajadas. 

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: SW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Fev 2021 às 11:12)

Bom dia sigo com chuva moderada a forte e persistente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 11:14)

Na última hora o acumulado disparou. Sigo com 5,8 mm neste momento.


----------



## AJJ (20 Fev 2021 às 11:14)

Acabei de receber

Chuva forte e persistente nas proximas horas na regiao de Lisboa e Setubal. Risco de inundacoes. Esteja atento. Info: www.prociv.pt / 800 246 246 / ANEPC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 11:20)

Acumular bem, nos 12 mm.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Fev 2021 às 11:33)

Até agora tem sempre chovido de forma moderada a forte e persistente!
Já acumula *11,2 mm *e a pior parte da frente ainda está para chegar...
Tarde sem dúvida muito interessante de acompanhar!  
Já recebi mensagem de alerta da proteção civil para o risco de cheias em Lisboa e Setúbal.

Vento mantém-se forte de S e com rajadas muito fortes!! 

*13,8°C *


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 11:40)

Estou com 14,9 ºC.
O vento parece estar a acalmar, mas ainda com rajadas fortes.

Há pequenos estragos a registar como uma ou outra antena de televisão caídas na estrada.
Isto para além do meu alpendre, cuja cobertura está danificada 

A chuva ainda não passou de moderada.

Veremos o que a tarde nos reserva!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

Começou a chover por Samora de acordo com o previsto, por volta das 8h00 da manhã, por vezes já com intensidade moderada. O acumulado em Vila Franca está nos 9,14 mm. Pelo análise das imagens de radar, por aqui não deve andar muito longe disso.

O vento continua a fazer-se sentir, mas mais calmo que ontem. 14,4 ºC e 91% de HR neste momento, em que a chuva volta a cair com maior intensidade. Aguardemos pela parte mais ativa da frente, que vem ainda a caminho. Também recebi o aviso da Proteção Civil para o risco de cheias em Lisboa e Setúbal.


----------



## meko60 (20 Fev 2021 às 11:49)

Bom dia!
Chuva persistente desde manhã cedo, 6,4mm acumulados. A pressão atmosférica continua em queda,1006mB .


----------



## RStorm (20 Fev 2021 às 12:08)

Prossegue a chuva fraca, acompanhada de rajadas de vento. O acumulado segue nos *5,4 mm  *
Impressionantes aqueles ecos amarelos a SW no radar, que parecem vir na direção da Grande Lisboa. Só espero que não venha trazer problemas 

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: SW / 10,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 12:09)

Wow claramente aumentar a intensidade 
16 mm

Já vão aparecendo ocorrências pontuais.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 12:11)

RStorm disse:


> Prossegue a chuva fraca, acompanhada de rajadas de vento. O acumulado segue nos *5,4 mm  *
> Impressionante aqueles ecos amarelos a SW no radar, que parecem vir na direção da Grande Lisboa. Só espero que não venha trazer problemas
> 
> T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
> ...


Panorama geral do momento:





Muita água a caminho do vale do Tejo.


----------



## Candy (20 Fev 2021 às 12:14)

Chuva torrencial em Peniche. 
Já cai com esta intensidade haverá bastante tempo! 

A madrugada foi com muita chuva e vento forte a muito forte .

Radar de Coruche puffff... é o que é... 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 12:24)

Boas pessoal,

Tal como previsto veio mesmo a tempo de almoçar  Situação cada vez mais complicada pela península de Setúbal , com algumas estações a registar já acumulados entre os 20mm e os 30mm, e claramente com a precipitação mais forte por chegar  ANEPC colocou os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta laranja 







Felizmente que a maré alta na cidade de Setúbal foi logo de manhã


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 12:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Tal como previsto veio mesmo a tempo de almoçar  Situação cada vez mais complicada pela península de Setúbal , com algumas estações a registar já acumulados entre os 20mm e os 30mm, e claramente com a precipitação mais forte por chegar  ANEPC colocou os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta laranja
> 
> ...


Estava agora mesmo a analisar o movimento da frente e a chegar à, aparente, conclusão que o grosso da precipitação a caminho vai mesmo passar por Setúbal e arredores. Prepara-te!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 12:35)

22 mm aqui.

50 mm na estação da serra!


----------



## almeida96 (20 Fev 2021 às 12:37)

Muita chuva e vento! Dia de inverno à antiga 

Acumulados pelas 12h30:

Sintra (Serra): *49,5 mm*
Mucifal: 40,4 mm
Morelinho: 33,8 mm
Azenhas do Mar: 25,2 mm
Santa Susana: 22,6 mm
Tojeira: 21,6 mm
Pexiligais (Algueirão-Mem Martins): 18 mm
Albarraque: 17 mm
Belas (Clube de Campo): 14,7 mm
Queluz de Baixo: 14,7 mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 12:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava agora mesmo a analisar o movimento da frente e a chegar à, aparente, conclusão que o grosso da precipitação a caminho vai mesmo passar por Setúbal e arredores. Prepara-te!



E depois é uma frente que parece não ter fim...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 12:44)

Bem, não estava à espera de que a chuva fosse assim tão intensa tão cedo...
Sigo já com 10,7 mm de precipitação, com muitas horas de precipitação ainda pela frente. Entretanto já ultrapassei a média mensal de fevereiro aqui pela zona, de 91,7 mm, e sigo com 91,8 mm mensais. 

PS: 10,9 mm


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 12:44)

Boas pessoal,



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Tal como previsto veio mesmo a tempo de almoçar  Situação cada vez mais complicada pela península de Setúbal , com algumas estações a registar já acumulados entre os 20mm e os 30mm, e claramente com a precipitação mais forte por chegar  ANEPC colocou os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal em alerta laranja
> 
> ...



Logo pela manhã recebi um sms da protecção civil a dar conta de forte precipitação para hoje nos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal.

Para já *12.09 mm* de acumulado.
Rajada máxima até então de *43.9 km/h*
14.4ºC

Barreiro - Parque da Cidade, regista um valor provisório de rajada máxima de *64.4 km/h*.

A pressão continua em queda.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 12:47)

Bem incrível o que se vai passando na serra de Sintra.
60 mm acumulados com rain rate elevado e constante.
Para quem quiser seguir,  a estação está a 330 mts de altitude.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISINTR10


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 12:51)

Bom dia

*12,7 mm* em Santa iria
*13,6ºC*
Pressão continua a descer depois de um ressalto pelas 7h20.
Vento entre *20 e 40 Km/h* de *Sul/SSE*. Última rajada máxima significativa foi às 6h10, *69 Km/h*.

Chuva começou depois das 7h na RLC, pelo Cabo Carvoeiro como é habitual nestas situações.
Os acumulados horários nas EMA's do IPMA ainda não registaram valores de relevo.













O vento nos Cabos Raso e da Roca já teve um máximo na hora das 7h às 8h.





Parece-me que a maior actividade desta frente desceu em latitude relativamente às previsões:









Mas às 6h à latitude do Norte ainda se mantinham três frentes assinaladas:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 12:54)

Mammatus disse:


> Logo pela manhã recebi um sms da protecção civil a dar conta de forte precipitação para hoje nos distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal.



Já algumas ocorrências aqui pela zona , e ainda a procissão vai no adro


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 12:55)

StormRic disse:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A avaliar pelas "cores" a massa de ar pós frontal parece ser bem fria.


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 12:57)

38,6 mm na minha estação de Sintra....Não pára.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:00)

Sigo com aguaceiros moderados e persistentes, desde o inicio da manhã.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 13:04)

A chuva e o vento vão aumentando de intensidade por Samora. Já se vêem ecos laranja no radar, apesar de ainda muito longe, sobre o Atlântico, ao largo da costa alentejana.


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 13:04)

Chuva forte há cerca de 20 minutos.
Vento forte.
Um valente temporal!


----------



## Aine (20 Fev 2021 às 13:07)

Por aqui também caiu bela carga... E acompanhada de vento


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:08)

Impressionante o disparo de ocorrências nos bv Alcabideche.

30 mm aqui
40 mm na Malveira da Serra


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 13:09)

As células vão desenvolvendo-se mais para sul, ecos laranja.
A inactividade do radar de Coruche nada ajuda a perceber a real intensidade aqui pelas latitudes da RLC.







*15,2 mm *em Santa Iria, mas sem chuva forte, apenas moderada.


----------



## RStorm (20 Fev 2021 às 13:14)

Sempre a somar, *7,5 mm *


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:14)

10mm


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 13:17)

O radar de Loulé é preferível neste momento.

Setúbal na trajectória daquela massa de Cb, vai haver problemas mais sérios de inundações se mantiver a intensidade:


----------



## belem (20 Fev 2021 às 13:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante o disparo de ocorrências nos bv Alcabideche.
> 
> 30 mm aqui
> 40 mm na Malveira da Serra



Vai ultrapassar a média de Fevereiro em muitos locais, antes da meia noite.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2021 às 13:20)

*41.4mm* numa estação em Azeitão. Penso que seja a do @Ricardo Carvalho. 

O radar não está animador, no que diz respeito ás consequências que tanta chuva poderá causar.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:22)

belem disse:


> Vai ultrapassar a média de Fevereiro em muitos locais, antes da meia noite.



Aqui ja ultrapassou tenho 105 mm.
34 mm hoje.


----------



## efcm (20 Fev 2021 às 13:25)

Ribeira de Barcarena com um bom caudal


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 13:26)

Pluviómetros de Santa Cruz e Barreiro/Lavradio inactivos.

A última hora de acumulados tem este aspecto a nível geral. é a zona da Serra de Sintra que lidera os acumulados, península de Setúbal também.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:30)

Ventania já acalmou, agora é só água castanha por todos os lados 

Já temos *28,7 mm* e ainda mais para vir...


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2021 às 13:31)

Boas. Aqui por Cabanas tem chovido constantemente desde as 8h45m, começou com chuva fraca, e tem chovido maioritariamente chuva fraca alternando com períodos de chuva moderada. O vento tem sido uma constante, sempre a soprar moderado com rajadas.
Dados das estações meteorológicas amadoras mais perto:

@Ricardo Carvalho
1:24 PM , South 25.7 km/h, 33.1 km/h 994.58 hPa 7.11 mm *42.42 mm*, rajada máxima de *58,7Km/h* às 6h45m.

@vortex
1:24 PM, SSE 17.7 km/h 24.2 km/h 1,004.40 hPa 6.10 mm *26.92 mm*, rajada máxima de *66,6Km/*h às 12h54m.


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 13:31)

Continua a chuva forte, após uma pausa de uns 5 minutos 
Muita água a correr pelas ruas!


----------



## meko60 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:34)

Continua a cair com intensidade, 11mm acumulados e a pressão atmosférica continua a descer, 1004,5mB neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:35)

Cabo Raso com *25,7 mm* horários


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 13:35)

Repare-se na estimativa dos acumulados, pelo radar de Loulé, entre as 12h e as 13h:







Esperemos que aquela massa diminua de intensidade.
Também se vê claramente os maiores acumulados da região de Setúbal e Sintra.


----------



## meko60 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:39)

Brutal carga de água agora.....96,8mm/h


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2021 às 13:41)

Vem lá molho...


----------



## remember (20 Fev 2021 às 13:44)

Bom dia,

Começa a cair com mais intensidade 

A coisa parece que vai piorar agora... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:46)

Aqui pelo concelho estamos assim:

Quinta da Marinha: 55 mm
Malveira da Serra: 44 mm
Cascais: 40 mm
Alcabideche: 38 mm

Fora do concelho, a estação da serra chegou agora aos 70 mm. Impressionante.


----------



## Microburst (20 Fev 2021 às 13:46)

Boa tarde. Está muito agreste neste momento, chove copiosamente acompanhado por rajadas fortes. Está escuro a ponto de se terem que acender as luzes de casa e parece que o pior ainda estará para vir. Ouvem-se sirenes de vez em quando por estas bandas, não será de espantar dado o cenário actual. A minha marquise virada a Sul mete água por todo o lado, e olhando para o radar começo a temer o que poderá vir a partir das 15h.

Por esta altura 14,2ºC, um claro arrefecimento desde esta manhã, 15,8mm acumulados, 1004hpa e vento forte e fresco de Sul.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 13:47)

Thomar disse:


> Vem lá molho...



Espero que não, não precisamos mesmo disso.

Aqui na Póvoa, chuva forte, ondas pela rua.
Pressão teve uma queda brusca e ressalto.
*21,8 mm*


----------



## fernandinand (20 Fev 2021 às 13:48)

O climax de vento por aqui foi realmente entre as 6h-8h..agora começa a acumular alguma precipitação com mais intensidade. Vamos nos ~9mm e as previsões para o final do dia são de ~40mm...como diz o cego, a ver vamos


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2021 às 13:52)

Se não estivesse a ver o que ai vem,

Diria que era uma frente banal, rende as 13h30 - 4,00 mm pouco, por enquanto.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 13:52)

Ambiente a escurecer rapidamente, ao ponto de ser necessário permanecer de luz acesa dentro de casa.

*19.00 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:54)

Intensidade já acalmou por aqui, eco amarelo parece ir direto para Setúbal e Ribatejo

Ainda conseguiu inundar a baixa de Belas. *33,3 mm

Serra de Sintra: 71,4 mm 
Malveira da Serra: 52,1 mm
Colares: 51,8 mm
Azeitão: 48,1 mm
Algueirão: 42,2 mm 
*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2021 às 13:55)

Cabo Raso com quase 26mm horários e Colares 15mm.
O radar não tem mostrado ecos que justificassem este valor porque o radar de Coruche está off. Resumindo, se o IPMA também tiver “às escuras” com o radar, não sabe o que a AML poderá ter nas próximas horas e pode ser uma situação complicada. Acumulados deste calibre com solos saturados e numa zona vulnerável não são nada bons.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 13:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Cabo Raso com quase 26mm horários e Colares 15mm.
> O radar não tem mostrado ecos que justificassem este valor porque o radar de Coruche está off. Resumindo, se o IPMA também tiver “às escuras” com o radar, não sabe o que a AML poderá ter nas próximas horas e pode ser uma situação complicada. Acumulados deste calibre com solos saturados e numa zona vulnerável não são nada bons.



Os bv de Alcabideche estão aflitos com tanta ocorrência.
41 mm sempre a somar...


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 14:04)

Quase a bater nos 50 mm pelo litoral sintrense. Mês com 109 mm.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 14:07)




----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 14:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Cabo Raso com quase 26mm horários e Colares 15mm.
> O radar não tem mostrado ecos que justificassem este valor porque o radar de Coruche está off. Resumindo, se o IPMA também tiver “às escuras” com o radar, não sabe o que a AML poderá ter nas próximas horas e pode ser uma situação complicada. Acumulados deste calibre com solos saturados e numa zona vulnerável não são nada bons.





jonas_87 disse:


> Os bv de Alcabideche estão aflitos com tanta ocorrência.
> 41 mm sempre a somar...



Pode haver uma cheia muito grave da Ribeira de Colares. Não sei qual é o estado de limpeza daquele leito de cheia.
Mas parece-me que para esse extremo da RLC não vai intensificar a precipitação; Setúbal sim!








*
72,4 mm na Serra*

*25,4 mm* aqui em Santa Iria


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Fev 2021 às 14:12)

Esperemos que a frente não estacione muito tempo por aqui, porque as coisas estão a ficar algo húmidas...

(estação do IST/Arco do Cego/Lisboa)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 14:14)

joralentejano disse:


> *41.4mm* numa estação em Azeitão. Penso que seja a do @Ricardo Carvalho.
> 
> O radar não está animador, no que diz respeito ás consequências que tanta chuva poderá causar.


Sim, é a minha Jorge, situação complicada por cá!  Fiz agora o caminho do trabalho para casa, e uma coisa que demoro 10 minutos, demorei 45! Liguei para o 112 por causa de uma queda de árvore, e disseram que não tinham pessoal tal o número de ocorrências!  Sigo com 50.2mm e contínua a chover copiosamente!




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Fev 2021 às 14:16)

Queda de temperatura brusca, fim do vento, paragem abrupta na queda da pressão e posterior aumento. Marcou a fronteiras das massas de ar, estando já Sesimbra neste momento na massa de ar fria. Chove copiosamente há vários minutos. Situação pode-se complicar nas próximas horas na região de Lisboa e Setúbal, pelo radar não se vê indícios de abrandamento.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 14:17)

Descida de temperatura no litoral pode indicar o aproximar do fim desta frente.
Mas os acumulados estão feitos e vão descer às zonas baixas:
Isto foi só até às 13h.





A frente ondula e o espaçamento das isóbaras alarga-se, queda do vento mas maior lentidão da frente, maior persistência da precipitação. Preferíamos uma passagem mais rápida empurrada por vento de W.


----------



## fernandinand (20 Fev 2021 às 14:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Cabo Raso com quase 26mm horários e Colares 15mm.
> O radar não tem mostrado ecos que justificassem este valor porque o radar de Coruche está off. Resumindo, se o IPMA também tiver “às escuras” com o radar, não sabe o que a AML poderá ter nas próximas horas e pode ser uma situação complicada. Acumulados deste calibre com solos saturados e numa zona vulnerável não são nada bons.



Por falar nisto, confesso que não conhecia a localização do radar do Sul (Loulé) e faz-me um bocado confusão pq n é mais puxado para o Atlântico, Monchique ou mesmo mais a Norte na zona da Barragem de St. Clara...


----------



## Aine (20 Fev 2021 às 14:21)

Continua a chover, mas mais calmo. Não há sinais de vento.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 14:27)

Situação de alto risco na região de Setúbal:


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 14:28)

IPMA Setúbal com 3,9 mm na última hora...

É pena não existir estação junto ao litoral e na cidade.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 14:28)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Queda de temperatura brusca, fim do vento, paragem abrupta na queda da pressão e posterior aumento. Marcou a fronteiras das massas de ar, estando já Sesimbra neste momento na massa de ar fria. Chove copiosamente há vários minutos. Situação pode-se complicar nas próximas horas na região de Lisboa e Setúbal, pelo radar não se vê indícios de abrandamento.



Com efeito.

Queda da temperatura, abrandamento do vento, inclusive mudança de direcção do mesmo, e pressão atmosférica em ligeira recuperação.
*29.21 mm* and counting


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 14:31)

StormRic disse:


> Pode haver uma cheia muito grave da Ribeira de Colares. Não sei qual é o estado de limpeza daquele leito de cheia.
> Mas parece-me que para esse extremo da RLC não vai intensificar a precipitação; Setúbal sim!
> 
> 
> ...



Acredito que a ribeira de Colares esteja no limite, esses 74 mm da estação da serra vão exactamente lá dar. A estação do Penedo segue com 46 mm , zonas tradicionalmente ricas em água com tanto mm em cima é complicado.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2021 às 14:33)

Acumulados superiores a 10mm na última hora:
Alcobaça: *15mm*
Praia da Rainha: *12.7mm*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *11.1mm*
Rio Maior: *10.2mm*

A região de Leiria é talvez das mais afetadas devido à ausência do radar de Coruche. As imagens não passam a ideia de tais acumulados.

*58mm* em Azeitão.

Nas próximas horas, especial atenção para as estações de Setúbal, Pegões, Coruche, Alvega etc.


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 14:37)

A Ribeira de Colares já foi palco de cheias graves. Desde que se tenham lembrado de abrir a comporta da pequena represa em Colares, penso que escoará bem. Depende do que vier da encosta Norte. Quando é muito o cruzamento da Várzea fica intransitável.


----------



## Geopower (20 Fev 2021 às 14:39)

Início de tarde com chuva moderada persistente. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2021 às 14:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Acumulados superiores a 10mm na última hora:
> Alcobaça: *15mm*
> Praia da Rainha: *12.7mm*
> Coimbra (Aeródromo): *11.1mm*
> ...



Estou em Alvega ( 2 km ) , por enquanto sempre chuva fraca, mas parece que vem neste sentido o grosso. 6mm até agora .


----------



## manganao (20 Fev 2021 às 14:40)

pelas imagens de radar a zona de setúbal  a partir de agora deve começar agora a levar com mais precipitação


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 14:41)

Ribeiras vertentes para a margem norte do estuário do Tejo também estarão em cheia.
Possível grande cheia do Trancão, acumulados nos montes da bacia do rio superam os 40 mm, alguns 50 mm, isto em cerca de 6h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 14:43)

59.6mm e não há sinal de abrandamento 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 14:50)

Felizmente por aqui só chove fraco.
44 mm.
Segundo me disseram a estrada da Fonte Velha que liga Areia à Charneca está encerrada devido ao volume da ribeira de murches. (Concelho de Cascais)
___
A situação de Setúbal será bem preocupante.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 14:54)

Chove sem parar por Samora, embora o grosso da precipitação esteja a passar mais para o interior, na direção de Coruche.
A estação de Vila Franca está com grandes falhas de ligação, estando off novamente. Regista 23,62 mm acumulados, mas o valor real deve ser superior.
Temperatura em queda neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 14:56)

Passagem da frente muito bem marcada às 13h35:

Queda na temperatura de *3,2ºC*, de *13,7ºC* para 10,5ºC.
Vento *42 Km/h de SSE/Sul* saltou para *WSW, 11 Km/h,* e depois rodou mais lentamente para *WNW*, agora cerca de 15 Km/h.
Pressão subiu *1 hPa*, temporariamente por que já voltou ao valor anterior.

Acumulado até agora em Santa Iria: *26,9 mm* no Parque, *26,5 mm* em Meteo_Santa Iria.


----------



## Microburst (20 Fev 2021 às 15:04)

O vento acalmou, mas continua a chuva a cair de forma moderada a forte sempre direitinha. Curiosa a descida contínua da temperatura, vou agora nos 11,6ºC.

A pressão mantém-se nos 1004,9hpa, precipitação 20,7mm.


----------



## AJJ (20 Fev 2021 às 15:05)

Parou o vento mas a chuva continua.

perto da rotunda do túnel do rego há árvores já de lado.


----------



## meko60 (20 Fev 2021 às 15:06)

Pois foi, a temperatura aqui desceu uns 3ºC, estando agora nos 11,3ºC. A pressão parece estar a estabilizar, 1005mB agora.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 15:08)

Escarpas Sts Nicolau - ISETUBAL4
165.10 mm
Será que está correcto esse valor? Isto é quase o dobro do acumulado mensal para o mês mais chuvoso na zona.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2021 às 15:08)

A frente já está virgular. Este fator aliado ao movimento lento para leste vai fazer com que a chuva continue a cair em força no litoral oeste.


----------



## VazCosta (20 Fev 2021 às 15:08)

Passagem da frente muito bem definida na minha estação de Sacavem por volta das 14h e uma hora antes na minha estação do Maxial. 
Queda de 3 graus na temperatura e a ausência completa de vento. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (20 Fev 2021 às 15:16)

Muita chuva também nas últimas horas, entre as 13h e as 14h foi até agora o momento de maior intensidade!!
*39,6 mm *acumulados e continua a chover, mas mais fraco.

Vento enfraqueceu bastante, rodou para Oeste e a temperatura desceu um bocado. Neste momento *11°C *apenas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Fev 2021 às 15:18)

Muita água no rio de Loures com uma velocidade soberba, fotografias tiradas na zona de Pinheiro de Loures. Neste momento não consigo fazer upload de vídeos devido à lentidão da internet, mais tarde coloco.


----------



## fernandinand (20 Fev 2021 às 15:23)

Por aqui a frente também foi bem marcada pela (pequena) quebra de temperatura e acumulação de precipitação nos primeiros minutos das 14h...acumulado horário de ~14mm


----------



## VazCosta (20 Fev 2021 às 15:26)

Mammatus disse:


> Escarpas Sts Nicolau - ISETUBAL4
> 165.10 mm
> Será que está correcto esse valor? Isto é quase o dobro do acumulado mensal para o mês mais chuvoso na zona.



Impossivel, caro Mammatus.
Assim como tenho muitas dúvidas, dos 74mm da estação da Serra de Sintra (ISINTR10)
, todas as estações à volta marcam entre menos 20 e 30mm...
Por vezes os mastros que suportam o pluviómetro não estão bem presos e com a accão do vento, acabam por provocar leituras falsas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 15:32)

Ribeira da Laje em leito de cheia em Oeiras! CMTV!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 15:33)

VazCosta disse:


> Impossivel, caro Mammatus.
> Assim como tenho muitas dúvidas, dos 74mm da estação da Serra de Sintra (ISINTR10)
> , todas as estações à volta marcam entre menos 20 e 30mm...
> Por vezes os mastros que suportam o pluviómetro não estão bem presos e com a accão do vento, acabam por provocar leituras falsas.



Tem chovido muito por cá,  convém analisar bem e quiçá saber um pouco do microclima da serra.A estação está a 340 mts de altitude. A situação do vento nem se aplica pois a estação está algo protegida caso contrário teria bons valores de rajada.
___

Ribeira das vinhas quase a galgar em Cascais.
Foto do presidente Carlos Carreiras.
Incrível...


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 15:35)

Por aqui a temperatura desceu bem.
12,6 °C.
O vento já não se faz sentir.
A chuva continua certinha.
Infelizmente não tenho pluviometro


----------



## efcm (20 Fev 2021 às 15:36)




----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 15:40)

VazCosta disse:


> Impossivel, caro Mammatus.
> Assim como tenho muitas dúvidas, dos 74mm da estação da Serra de Sintra (ISINTR10)
> , todas as estações à volta marcam entre menos 20 e 30mm...
> Por vezes os mastros que suportam o pluviómetro não estão bem presos e com a accão do vento, acabam por provocar leituras falsas.



No caso particular dessa estação na Serra de Sintra há que contar com o efeito orográfico.


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2021 às 15:45)

10 mm - as 15h40


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2021 às 15:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Jamor em leito de cheia em Oeiras! CMTV!


Não é o Jamor, é a ribeira da Laje. A sua nascente é na serra de Sintra. Dá para ter uma ideia do que tem chovido por lá.


----------



## VazCosta (20 Fev 2021 às 15:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tem chovido muito por cá,  convém analisar bem e quiçá saber um pouco do microclima da serra.A estação está a 340 mts de altitude. A situação do vento nem se aplica pois a estação está algo protegida caso contrário teria bons valores de rajada.
> ___
> 
> Ribeira das vinhas quase a galgar em Cascais.
> ...



Concordo plenamente, só fiz a observação, porque as outras estações estão muito perto e o gráfico do rain rate, no Wunderground é um pouco estranho.!!!
Mas o mais provável é eu estar enganado.


----------



## remember (20 Fev 2021 às 16:01)

O grosso da precipitação está a passar pela margem sul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 16:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não é o Jamor, é a ribeira da Laje. A sua nascente é na serra de Sintra. Dá para ter uma ideia do que tem chovido por lá.


 Esqueci-me que a foz do Jamor era_ no Jamor _
_Obrigado!_


----------



## remember (20 Fev 2021 às 16:05)

Bem, que descida...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 16:06)

Mammatus disse:


> Escarpas Sts Nicolau - ISETUBAL4
> 165.10 mm
> Será que está correcto esse valor? Isto é quase o dobro do acumulado mensal para o mês mais chuvoso na zona





VazCosta disse:


> Impossivel, caro Mammatus.
> Assim como tenho muitas dúvidas, dos 74mm da estação da Serra de Sintra (ISINTR10)
> , todas as estações à volta marcam entre menos 20 e 30mm...
> Por vezes os mastros que suportam o pluviómetro não estão bem presos e com a accão do vento, acabam por provocar leituras falsas.



 esqueçam essa estação, já há muitos meses que os registos pluviométricos estão totalmente errados. É como outras duas estações em Lisboa.

A chuva na região de Setúbal continua:








A frente continua em intensa actividade mas cada vez mais para sul:


----------



## David sf (20 Fev 2021 às 16:06)

É relativamente normal a ribeira da Laje inundar o seu leito de cheio na zona de Santo Amaro de Oeiras, acontece com uma periodicidade superior a 1 vez ao ano. A novidade este ano é que isso aconteceu com maré baixa. Se o pico do caudal da ribeira tivesse apanhado a maré alta teria sido uma cheia bem relevante.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Fev 2021 às 16:08)




----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 16:11)

Bem, dado a proximidade com a minha casa fui espreitar a ribeira da Atrozela, vem da serra de Sintra...
Estou estúpido, uma amostra do que vem da serra mais concretamente da lagoa azul...
Nunca tinha visto este caudal extremo!
Ai as lembranças de 83...


----------



## efcm (20 Fev 2021 às 16:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, dado a proximidade com a minha casa fui espreitar a ribeira da Atrozela, vem da serra de Sintra...
> Estou estúpido, uma amostra do que vem da serra mais concretamente da lagoa azul...
> Nunca tinha visto este caudal extremo!
> Ai as lembranças de 83...


Não consigo abrir esse vídeo


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 16:37)

Boas,

Vai chovendo mais fraco agora por Samora, mas devemos continuar neste registo por mais algumas horas...
Vila Franca de novo online, com 39,88 mm acumulados. Só agora é que me lembrei que podia ter feito um pluviómetro caseiro para ir tendo uma noção, ainda que rudimentar, do que realmente tem caído por cá...  Next time, maybe...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 16:41)

Não pára de chover...

82 mm na serra.
59 mm na Malveira da Serra
51 mm em Alcabideche

A estação da serra deve conseguir ir aos 100 mm acredito que sim.


----------



## efcm (20 Fev 2021 às 16:45)

Essa estação da serra de sintra que falas está no Chalet da condessa ?


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2021 às 16:47)

Aqui, tudo calmo 15mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 16:49)

efcm disse:


> Essa estação da serra de sintra que falas está no Chalet da condessa ?



Do lado oposto da estrada, mas sim é exactamente nessa zona.


----------



## efcm (20 Fev 2021 às 16:52)

Imagem do principal afluente da barragem da mula.

A foto é das 9 da manhã ainda antes do dilúvio.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Fev 2021 às 16:56)

Pela Figueira tem sido um dia normal de chuva, só quando acordei pouco depois das 9 me apercebi de chuva um pouco mais intensa, mas pouco durou


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 17:05)

efcm disse:


> Imagem do principal afluente da barragem da mula.
> 
> A foto é das 9 da manhã ainda antes do dilúvio.



Zona muito perigosa durante uma enxurrada deste calibre! Todo o caos de árvores partidas e caídas que é habitual ver por lá é bem um aviso!

As três últimas horas (13h-16h) viram a frente passar pela RLC, já no interior:


----------



## Tufao André (20 Fev 2021 às 17:09)

Continua a chover sem parar, embora de forma mais fraca. O acumulado soma e segue nos *43,4 mm*!! 

Parece que a chuva é para continuar mais umas boas horas, tal é a lentidão da passagem da frente com ondulação.

O vento rodou para SW, é fraco já há algum tempo! Incrível a diferença em relação à madrugada e manhã...
*11°C *


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 17:30)

A estação do IPMA da Tapada da Ajuda conta com 31,5 mm até às 16h. O equivalente a cerca de 1/3 da média mensal. 
Agora deverá estar a acumular cerca de 2/3 mm por hora, pois chove fraco a moderado.
Muitos estragos pela AML.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 17:37)

Baía de Cascais,  a cor da água do mar não engana. É precisamente ali que desagua a ribeira do  video que postei.


----------



## RStorm (20 Fev 2021 às 17:42)

Incrível o que tem chovido hoje, o acumulado segue nos *25,5 mm*   
A chuva mantem-se persistente e em geral fraca, mas já houve alguns períodos intensos desde o meu último post.
O vento rodou para W e "despareceu", apresentando-se nulo neste momento. Temperatura em queda.

T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 87%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2021 às 17:42)

*34.8mm*


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 17:49)

Northern Lights disse:


> A estação do IPMA da Tapada da Ajuda conta com 31,5 mm até às 16h. O equivalente a cerca de 1/3 da média mensal.
> Agora deverá estar a acumular cerca de 2/3 mm por hora, pois chove fraco a moderado.
> Muitos estragos pela AML.


 
33mm até às 17h.
Já não chove.


----------



## efcm (20 Fev 2021 às 17:52)

Rotunda das Bolas em Massamá pelas 14h


----------



## VazCosta (20 Fev 2021 às 17:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Baía de Cascais,  a cor da água do mar não engana. É precisamente ali que desagua a ribeira do  video que postei.



Essa ribeira atravessa todo o centro histórico de Cascais em conduta subterrânea, certo???


----------



## Tonton (20 Fev 2021 às 17:57)

efcm disse:


> Rotunda das Bolas em Massamá pelas 14h



Estação do Belas Clube de Campo vai em *41,15 mm*!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2021 às 17:59)

Sigo com quase 8 horas seguidas de chuva persistente, algumas valas, estão transformadas em ribeiros, enquanto que outras já galgaram para os terrenos, vamos ver como vai ser com as próximas horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 18:07)

Segundo registo em Belas neste ano hidrológico acima dos *40 mm.* Díria que é raro. 

Algueirão com *55,1 mm*
Norte de Caneças com* 51,8 mm*
Barcarena junto ao Jamor com* 45 mm
*
Muitas estações em Cascais e Sintra já acima dos 60 mm!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 18:09)

52 mm
Parou de chover.
Offtopic: Então o presidente da CM de Cascais vai dizer na Tv que hoje choveu mais que as cheias de 1983.Já que há tanta água,  mandou-se literalmente para fora de pé...ainda que perceba o alcance da tirada.


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 18:09)

Sigo 58,1 mm acumulados por Sintra. Mais de 10 horas de chuva continua.


----------



## AJJ (20 Fev 2021 às 18:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> 52 mm
> Parou de chover.
> Offtopic: Então o presidente da CM de Cascais vai dizer na Tv que hoje choveu mais que as cheias de 1983.Já que há tanta água,  mandou-se literalmente para fora de pé...ainda que perceba o alcance da tirada.


Estava a ver isso, ele estava a falar qualquer coisa sobre hoje a noite há alguma informação sobre as próximas horas?


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 18:13)

Northern Lights disse:


> 33mm até às 17h.
> Já não chove.



Qual é a zona de Lisboa da qual reportas?

*32,5 mm* em Santa Iria
10,8ºC (temperatura estabilizou, com ligeiras variações de décimas).
O vento tinha voltado para SW, fraco sempre, e esteve em calma num período entre as 16h e as 17h. Quando voltou, fraco à volta dos 10 Km/h tinha virado para* SE*. 
Há aqui uma tendência da frente se partir, talvez uma génese de pequeno núcleo de baixas pressões (especulação).

O Lizandro deve estar em cheia também: pelo menos cerca de 50 mm na sua bacia de recolha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 18:13)

Centro histórico de Cascais claramente inundado, quase impossível isso não acontecer

CMTV.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 18:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Então o presidente da CM de Cascais vai dizer na Tv que hoje choveu mais que as cheias de 1983.Já que há tanta água, mandou-se literalmente para fora de pé...ainda que perceba o alcance da tirada



Também ouvi essa, até me "esbaldei" a rir.  Há políticos que usam de tudo para desculpar os erros de gestão camarária. Então agora os lojistas é que têm de prevenir as cheias e fazer de "protecção civil"?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 18:21)

StormRic disse:


> Também ouvi essa, até me "esbaldei" a rir.  Há políticos que usam de tudo para desculpar os erros de gestão camarária. Então agora os lojistas é que têm de prevenir as cheias e fazer de "protecção civil"?



Sim, inacreditável.
Dados dessas cheias brutais.
Por cá foram 127 mm!!









pic upload free


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 18:27)

StormRic disse:


> Qual é a zona de Lisboa da qual reportas?
> 
> *32,5 mm* em Santa Iria
> 10,8ºC (temperatura estabilizou, com ligeiras variações de décimas).
> ...



Alto da Ajuda. Perto de Monsanto. 
35 mm na Tapada da Ajuda, com os dados das 18h.


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2021 às 18:36)

Atingidos os 20mm,
De resto nada de especial.


----------



## AJJ (20 Fev 2021 às 18:48)

> Alerta: coincidência entre maré cheia, terrenos saturados e chuva intensa é um risco
> 
> Cascais registou uma pluviosidade muito elevada entre as 11h30 e as 13h00, cerca de 3 milímetros por metro quadrado por hora, mais do que em 1983, quando foram as últimas grandes cheias de Cascais, embora durante um período menor.


https://www.cascais.pt/noticia/mau-tempo-chuva-intensa-inunda-baixa-de-cascais


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 18:55)

Boa noite pessoal,

Chove quase há 10 horas consecutivas , ou seja desde as 8.30h , acumulado nos 75.6mm  Recorde absoluto desde que faço registos!  Felizmente foi sempre precipitação estratiforme, sem convecção  Agora tudo mais calmo, mas durante a tarde ouve muitas situações complicadas, e segundo alguns amigos e familiares os acessos a serra foram cortados a meio da mesma! Fevereiro segue com 170.1mm , quase o dobro da média para a zona no corrente mês!  A temperatura levou um tombo, e está nos 11.2°c.

Volta a chover com mais intensidade novamente, impressionante!! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 18:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, inacreditável.
> Dados dessas cheias brutais.
> Por cá foram 127 mm!!
> 
> pic upload free



Lembro-me bem desse dia. Tinha 7 anos, mas nunca mais me esqueci do que era a Várzea de Colares, junto à ponte, nesse dia: um rio furioso. Arrastou e destruiu a ponte do Rodízio e levantou os toneis de vinho da Adega Regional, que ficaram a boiar dentro da adega.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2021 às 18:59)

Acabei agora de ouvir as gaivotas, é coisa um bocado raro por aqui, pois estou a mais de 100 km da costa, mas como costumam dizer pode ser sinal de tempestade no mar.

Os aguaceiros fracos  e persistentes continuam.


----------



## Microburst (20 Fev 2021 às 19:03)

Têm algum fundamento as afirmações do edil de Cascais sobre o agravamento da precipitação entre as 21h e as 23h?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 19:05)

Mau tempo: Distrito de Setúbal 

A Proteção Civil registou entre as 08:00 e as 15:00 de hoje 32 ocorrências, sobretudo relacionadas com a queda de árvores e pequenas inundações devido ao mau tempo no distrito de Setúbal.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Setúbal disse à agência Lusa que, apesar de não se registarem danos significativos, o concelho de Setúbal foi "o mais afetado".

Das ocorrências indicadas pelo CDOS, destacam-se nove quedas de árvores, outras tantas quedas de estruturas temporárias ou móveis e oito inundação de estruturas ou superfícies por precipitação intensa.

As operações de socorro envolveram, desde as 08:00, um total de 119 bombeiros de diversas corporações, auxiliados por 35 veículos.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...tubal-regista-32-ocorrencias-desde-as-8-horas

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (20 Fev 2021 às 19:05)

Microburst disse:


> Têm algum fundamento as afirmações do edil de Cascais sobre o agravamento da precipitação entre as 21h e as 23h?


Segundo a cmtv: “ Alerta de temporal à noite “


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Fev 2021 às 19:11)

Estação do Técnico em Lisboa/Arco do Cego supera os 30mm


----------



## Northern Lights (20 Fev 2021 às 19:15)

A CMTV a ser CMTV. 
Felizmente o pior já passou.
As próximas horas deverão ser de aguaceiros, mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 19:20)

89 mm na serra.
70 mm na Malveira da Serra.
60 mm em Alcabideche.

Chove bem!

Que evento incrivel.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2021 às 19:20)

Microburst disse:


> Têm algum fundamento as afirmações do edil de Cascais sobre o agravamento da precipitação entre as 21h e as 23h?





Northern Lights disse:


> A CMTV a ser CMTV.
> Felizmente o pior já passou.
> As próximas horas deverão ser de aguaceiros, mas nada de extraordinário.


Não serão aguaceiros. A chuva vai continuar a cair persistentemente de forma moderada até a meio da madrugada. O risco de cheias mantém-se.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2021 às 19:22)

Dia de chuva pelo Montijo, cerca de 40mm caídos.

Pelo radar dá para perceber a razão pela qual estão a anunciar precaução para as próximas horas: A maré vai estar cheia (preia-mar) e parece que a precipitação vai continuar intensa na Grande Lisboa. A frente está estacionária e teima em não seguir para o Sul.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 19:22)

AJJ disse:


> https://www.cascais.pt/noticia/mau-tempo-chuva-intensa-inunda-baixa-de-cascais



Essa vai direitinha para os "Tesourinhos deprimentes"!



Microburst disse:


> Têm algum fundamento as afirmações do edil de Cascais sobre o agravamento da precipitação entre as 21h e as 23h?





AJJ disse:


> Segundo a cmtv: “ Alerta de temporal à noite “



*Lisboa e Setúbal *(entre outros distritos)* terminaram os avisos para precipitação às 18h*. Para estes distritos (e todos os do litoral) o que continua são os avisos para a agitação marítima. Mas é claro, desde que algum tipo de aviso ainda esteja em vigor num distrito, ele aparece no mapa como amarelo ou a cor do aviso mais elevado.
Mesmo assim, *vamos esperar por uma eventual actualização* que deve ocorrer nos próximos minutos ou hora.


----------



## meko60 (20 Fev 2021 às 19:22)

Boa noite!
Um dia típico de inverno. O acumulado de precipitação está nos 31,8mm,o vento amainou sendo agora fraco ou mesmo nulo e a pressão atmosférica estabilizou nos 1004mB.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 19:30)

Boa noite,
Infelizmente, não pude fazer o seguimento necessário deste evento inédito por razões pessoais. Contudo posso resumir um pouco o que se passou nestas horas de precipitação: depois da última mensagem que fiz, por volta da uma e um quarto da tarde, passou claramente a frente - tive um ritmo máximo de 51,9 mm/h, uma diminuição brusca do vento e uma descida brusca da temperatura, passando dos 14°C para os 12°C num espaço dum minuto e meio (vendo pelo gráfico da estação, quase parece erro). 

Mesmo que o pior já tenha passado, sigo com um acumulado de 50,6 mm (o maior valor alguma vez registado pela estação desde janeiro de 2019) e continua a chover copiosamente, parecendo até que voltou a piorar na última hora. Só não quero imaginar como está Corroios neste momento... 

O mês segue nos 131,7 mm, aproximadamente 144% do valor médio mensal. 

PS: 51,3 mm


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2021 às 19:31)

Rio Jamor. Vídeo feito pelo meu pai em Carnaxide:


----------



## Tufao André (20 Fev 2021 às 19:53)

Praticamente 12h depois, a chuva mantém-se agora em regime moderado! 
Acumulado chegou a uns fantásticos *50,1 mm *e continua a somar  
Que dia em cheio!!!
Vento fraco/nulo de NE  Sinal de um pequeno núcleo a formar-se à medida que a frente prossegue para o interior?! 

Temperatura estável nos 11°C


----------



## Caneira (20 Fev 2021 às 19:53)

Em Carcavelos continua a chover, e diria que a chover mais do que em muitos períodos da tarde. Portanto não sei se o o que se falou para Cascais não terá razão de ser.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 19:59)

Emitida actualização dos avisos às 19h40. *Nenhum distrito da Região Litoral Centro no aviso de precipitação*.
Só três distritos da Região Sul, Évora, Beja e Faro têm ainda aviso para precipitação, com início às 20h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 20:05)

Todos os canais em Cascais

46,5 mm e continua a somar.


----------



## RStorm (20 Fev 2021 às 20:10)

Já vamos com quase 12 horas consecutivas de chuva e ainda não parou  *30,3 mm *até agora, que dia tão raro na zona  

T. Atual: *11,6ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Toby (20 Fev 2021 às 20:23)

Boa noite,

A minha estação meteorológica está a ser modificada/testada. 
Ontem tenho-o, em velocidade, de volta para hoje. Portanto, a medição do vento é 100% correcta. T° e a chuva são, penso eu, 90% correctos.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 20:23)

Acumulados do final da tarde:














Não houve intensidades horárias notáveis, mas é a persistência da chuva moderada que continua a dificultar o escoamento das áreas inundadas.

A frente está muito lenta no movimento para Leste, tão esperado pelo litoral para se ver livre da chuva, pelo interior para ver alguma chuva


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Fev 2021 às 20:24)

A minha netatmo, registo atual, às 20:21, localizada em Almada - Feijó.

Desde as 8h da manhã, hora em que abrir janelas, que chove sem parar, mas sem nunca verificar que fosse nada de excessivo.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Fev 2021 às 20:26)

Dia de muita chuva por Coimbra e vento muito forte, principalmente de madrugada e manhã. 

Sigo com *30,2mm*

Algumas imagens


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2021 às 20:28)

continua 

*43.6mm*


----------



## Toby (20 Fev 2021 às 20:28)

DaniFR disse:


> Dia de muita chuva por Coimbra e vento muito forte, principalmente de madrugada e manhã.
> 
> Sigo com *30,2mm*
> 
> Algumas imagens



https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/coimbra-cervache/08548.html


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 20:43)

94 mm na serra a subir lentamente.
@StormRic eu não disse que aquele penico ia ser monstruoso?

Enfim

Continua a chover fraco e a somar pois claro.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Fev 2021 às 20:43)

Por estes lados a chuva começou a cair pelas 07h50.

Registei uma RATE de 48,01mm/h pelas 13h05 onde pela mesma hora já acumulava 20,07mm.

Neste momento, 20h20, ainda chove moderadamente e acumulo 55,88mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Fev 2021 às 20:44)

Aqui ficam todas as fotografias que tirei ao rio de Loures na zona de Fonte Santa/Palhais, pelas 14h15, bem como uma compilação de vários vídeos.

O rio chegou mesmo a galgar uma das margens, inundando parte da estrada e a entrada para um terreno particular.




IMG_20210220_142029 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142024 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142012 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142007 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142310 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142231 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142227 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_141959 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142642 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142618 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142645 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20210220_142702 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 20:46)

Continuo fascinado por aquela descida de ar polar até às Canárias, por onde se vai escapar toda aquela instabilidade? Certamente pela costa de Marrocos e depois entrar pelo sul de Espanha, mas... será que nada chega ao sotavento ou sueste alentejano?









StormRic disse:


> 10,8ºC (temperatura estabilizou, com ligeiras variações de décimas).
> O vento tinha voltado para SW, fraco sempre, e esteve em calma num período entre as 16h e as 17h. Quando voltou, fraco à volta dos 10 Km/h tinha virado para* SE*.
> *Há aqui uma tendência da frente se partir, talvez uma génese de pequeno núcleo de baixas pressões (especulação)*.



Bem que tinha desconfiado, ainda esta carta não tinha saído:





*40,9 mm* em Santa Iria Parque.
*42,1 mm* em Meteo_SantaIriaAzóia.
Estas estações de Santa Iria estão localizadas numa zona chave entre o interior e o litoral.

O vento está agora de *Leste*, cerca de *10 Km/h*, depois de um período em SE.
O pequeno núcleo de baixas pressões terá possivelmente um movimento para SSE.
Mas há uma outra frente identificada atrás da que agora inicia a dissipação com segmentação e talvez transformação em frente quente de retorno.
Essa outra frente pode estar dissimulada sob a extensa capa de nuvens altas.


----------



## Geopower (20 Fev 2021 às 21:09)

Em Glória do Ribatejo chuva fraca neste momento. Vento fraco de Sul. Chove sem parar à 12 horas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 21:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui ficam todas as fotografias que tirei ao rio de Loures na zona de Fonte Santa/Palhais, pelas 14h15, bem como uma compilação de vários vídeos.
> 
> O rio chegou mesmo a galgar uma das margens, inundando parte da estrada e a entrada para um terreno particular.



 Muito boa reportagem, estava mesmo com grande curiosidade de ver como se comportava este leito de curso de água que tão nefasta surpresas já teve no passado.

---
Aí está a formação do núcleo a controlar o movimento da frente:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2021 às 21:17)

Continua a chover moderado por Carnaxide.
*51,8 mm* acumulados. Brutal.


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 21:19)

E continua...67 mm


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 21:26)

Boas noites,
Por Samora depois de um período com chuva mais fraca, volta agora a cair com mais intensidade 
Vila franca soma e segue com 47,24 mm acumulados. E ainda não acabou...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 21:33)

Várias horas depois a chuva continua... 59,2 mm acumulados e possivelmente ainda chegarei aos 65 mm hoje. 

Vendo pelas imagens de radar dá-me a ideia de que a frente está com problemas em entrar em território continental devido ao anticiclone no Centro da Europa. Depois de alguma guerra, a frente lá entrará mas com menos intensidade que no Litoral Centro.


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2021 às 21:35)

Atingidos os 27mm,
De resto nada de especial.


----------



## hurricane (20 Fev 2021 às 21:36)

Na minha zona já vi fotos da ribeira a ultrapassar as margens. Um dia de muita chuva mesmo e continua a chover.


----------



## Tonton (20 Fev 2021 às 21:40)

O famoso "rio atmosférico" que tem estado a despejar...


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 21:41)

Boa noite 

Praticamente nos *60 mm* de acumulado. 
Soma e segue!

Começou a acumular por volta das 08:30.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 21:41)

Actualização  por cá.


Quinta da marinha: 81 mm
Malveira da Serra: 78 mm
Alcabideche: 67 mm

Continua a chuva fraca persistente!


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 21:44)

Restringidos ao radar de Loulé, que ainda por cima está com muito ruído e obstáculos como a Serra de Monchique, aqui fica uma tentativa de perceber para onde vai e o que acontece à frente.


O vento está agora de Leste na zona sul (distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal), devido ao aparecimento do centro de baixas pressões sobre o litoral alentejano:






A precipitação sobre o concelho de Cascais, por exemplo, já não progride para norte, estagnou e vai dissipar-se afastando-se para o oceano.





Mas uma nova área de precipitação é arrastada agora sobre a península de Setúbal, em movimento rotativo para NE e depois para Leste. Pode vir a complicar a recuperação das zonas inundadas. As intensidades são no máximo moderadas, no máximo 3 a 4 mm por hora, mas é suficiente para manter uma inundação já instalada.





Ajudaria bastante que aquele centro se afastasse para sul ou sueste rapidamente, e vá beneficiar o Sul que está tão expectante.


----------



## Tonton (20 Fev 2021 às 21:51)

Na circulação de superfície abaixo, marquei o que parece ser o centro da depressão:







https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-4.94,38.41,5050


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 22:03)

Santa Iria (estação de referência chave):

*44,5 mm*
Os acumulados horários têm vindo a decrescer regularmente, estão agora à volta dos 2 a 3 mm por hora.

O vento rodou mais um pouco e está agora de NE ! Fraco mas regular em diminuição lenta, sem rajadas, entre *3 a 8 Km/h*. Na rua nem se sente.
Vejo as nuvens baixas rasantes ao Mouchão deslocarem-se para Sul.

Temperatura retoma uma descida lenta, *10,2ºC* agora.

*Hr 85/86%*

A pressão esteve estável, com muito ligeira subida mas nesta altura parece retomar uma descida lenta.

O cruzamento dos feixes de ecos marginais dos radares de Arouca e Loulé tornam confusa a detecção do movimento da precipitação, mas parece-me que o que vinha de Sul/SE já não consegue chegar a Cascais. Há um movimento geral de W, muito lento, mas suficiente para derivar as trajectórias para Leste.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 22:03)

Impressionante o que chove contínua a chover  Evento histórico,  e sem dúvida muito difícil de debelar por cá, soma e segue  85mm  E já temos nova rega em perspectiva para quinta-feira 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 22:08)

Tonton disse:


> Na circulação de superfície abaixo, marquei o que parece ser o centro da depressão:



Sim, esse será um dos centros à superfície, embora eu o colocasse um pouco mais para sudoeste. Mas explica porque estou a ver os estratos baixos da lezíria a moverem-se para Sul.
Penso que um pouco mais acima do nível da superfície o centro se encontre mais a sul,
 Boa ferramenta de análise essa, obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 22:09)

Ora bem a estação meteo da Serra de Sintra (cota 340 mts) acaba de atingir os *100 mm*!!
Faço ideia a queda de árvores com o solo a esguichar água por todo o lado...
São agora 210 mm mensais...


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2021 às 22:10)

bati agora os *50mm*, mas que dia não esperava assim tanto

e continua


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Fev 2021 às 22:11)

Aqui por Alfeizerao chove sem parar desde as 08h da manhã.. Incrível.. 
Para amanhã de manhã será que vai abrandar? 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (20 Fev 2021 às 22:13)

Sigo com 40.7mm (mensal 103.6mm)
10.3ºC

Claramente um evento de rio atmosférico, tal como aconteceu com a depressão Bárbara em outubro (sistemas com elevado conteúdo em água).

Se chover a montante das barragens do Sorraia como tem estado a chover aqui por Coruche, bem podemos esperar mais uns dias de caudal elevado do rio (eventualmente mais cheias).


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 22:22)

Últimos acumulados horários oficiais:











Precipitação a enfraquecer claramente no litoral Oeste:





A nebulosidade avança lentamente para o interior, mas a capa de nuvens médias e altas que se estende para W, bigornas, continuará a debitar precipitação cada vez mais fraca em geral:


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 22:22)

Animação de imagens de radar da última hora (21-22h - intervalos de 10 minutos)


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 22:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Impressionante o que chove contínua a chover
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ricardo tu esconde-me esse mapa,nem dá tempo para comprar o barco.
Entretanto que bruto acumulado por aí,  daqueles que são raros, tal como cá.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Fev 2021 às 22:30)

StormRic disse:


> Últimos acumulados horários oficiais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa imagem de radar não está correcta.. Continua a chover certinho..ainda não abrandou!! Nesta app a imagem é bem diferente.. 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 22:37)

@StormRic aí está a cheia do lizandro, na Sra do O , Carvoeira.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...8010&id=100001399279846&anchor_composer=false


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 22:39)

Uma " ronda " por algumas estações vizinhas e de minha  referência 

Azeitão @vortex - 70.8mm

Lagoa de Albufeira - 73.1mm

Zambujal (Sesimbra) 55.1mm

Quinta do Conde - 63.7mm

Setúbal - 35.8mm

Serra da Azoia ( Sesimbra) - 8.1mm ( estranho, este valor tão baixo ) 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 22:41)

Eu não disse que ia atingir os 65 mm? Pois cá estão eles... e a chuva continua! 

Eu bem dizia que por aqui ia chover a cântaros.


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2021 às 22:47)

Boas!

Horas e horas de precipitação persistente! Desde pelo menos das 10h (hora em que acordei), até agora que está a chover sem parar, é um daqueles dias em que a torneira simplesmente não fecha!


----------



## Mammatus (20 Fev 2021 às 22:53)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Horas e horas de precipitação persistente! Desde pelo menos das 10h (hora em que acordei), até agora que está a chover sem parar, é um daqueles dias em que a torneira simplesmente não fecha!



É caso para dizer "o céu 'tá roto" 
*65 mm* e continua


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

Como esperado lagoa  enorme no guincho.
A ribeira da malveira deve ter um caudal louco,  mesmo passado uma zona carsica onde perde água, mas lá está a estação da malveira segue com 83 mm a somar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 23:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ricardo tu esconde-me esse mapa,nem dá tempo para comprar o barco.
> Entretanto que bruto acumulado por aí,  daqueles que são raros, tal como cá.


Verdade João, evento brutal  De realçar que foi super bem modelado pelo ECM , já que previu o mesmo a partir de terça-feira com uma exatidão perfeita  Quanto à próxima quinta-feira tudo ainda muito incerto, ou não fosse a distância temporal enorme, contudo existe consenso entre alguns modelos  Da forma como isto está não será má ideia prevenir mesmo o barco 







Por cá, vira o disco e toca o mesmo!  87.3mm 

Simplesmente brutal!! 

Penso que ficará também marcado na história deste evento, a entrada de ar frio sensivelmente a partir das 15h 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:09)

A caminho dos *55 mm *

Não tenho qualquer registo diário destes no fórum desde que entrei em 2014... Alguém se lembra ou tem registos de acumulados em Lisboa acima dos 60 mm na última década?

Colares IPMA: *73,5 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (20 Fev 2021 às 23:12)

O céu está roto e bem roto, com a torneira a não querer fechar! 
Levo já aqui na zona *61,2 mm *e continua...  
A intensidade da chuva vai gradualmente diminuindo.
Dentro do previsto pelos modelos sem dúvida, mas ainda assim surpreende pela duração e abrangência de regiões afectadas! 

O vento desta vez rodou para NO, mantém-se fraco/nulo, e a temperatura vai descendo: *9,6°C *


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Fev 2021 às 23:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A caminho dos *55 mm *
> 
> Não tenho qualquer registo diário destes no fórum desde que entrei em 2014... Alguém se lembra ou tem registos de acumulados em Lisboa acima dos 60 mm na última década?


Penso que temos que recorrer à data de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008  Contudo a sinoptica era completamente diferente, e em forma de precipitação convectiva! 


https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/publicacoes.site/rel_dmc_cheias18022008_v1.0.pdf

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:14)

Portanto antes deste evento tinha 72 mm mensais,  neste momento o acumulado diário é precisamente 72 mm. Sem comentários, de loucos...


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Fev 2021 às 23:15)

Boa noite continua a chuva moderada a forte, há horas que chove sem parar, muito provavelmente o dia mais chuvoso desde de que começou o outono.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Penso que terias que recorrer à data de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também só me lembro de Fevereiro de 2008, e o evento foi mais grave na capital em si. Cacém teve _120 mm diários. 
_
Sendo assim *há* *13 anos* que não se viam estações urbanas a passar dos 60 mm? Sei que 2010 foi um ano chuvoso também, mas é uma hipótese.


----------



## Microburst (20 Fev 2021 às 23:21)

Um pouco mais de 59mm agora aqui pela zona baixa do Feijó, impressionante acumulado. Chove moderado há largas horas com vento quase nulo, sempre de forma contínua. Temperatura mantém-se nos 11°C, bem como a pressão atmosférica nos 1004hpa.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2021 às 23:22)

A abrandar agora, deixou de se ouvir na rua.
Vila Franca nos 50,29 mm. Os rios aqui à volta devem estar bonitos devem...
Chove há mais de 15 horas sem parar... é obra!


----------



## Geopower (20 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

Noite continua com chuva fraca a moderada.  Chove ininterruptamente desde as 9h00 da manhã.


----------



## remember (20 Fev 2021 às 23:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também só me lembro de Fevereiro de 2008, e o evento foi mais grave na capital em si. Cacém teve _120 mm diários.
> _
> Sendo assim *há* *13 anos* que não se viam estações urbanas a passar dos 60 mm? Sei que 2010 foi um ano chuvoso também, mas é uma hipótese.


Não me parece... Ainda hoje falei disso, quase 70mm ainda estava na Póvoa, penso que em Novembro de 2018, mas vou confirmar. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Fev 2021 às 23:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também só me lembro de Fevereiro de 2008, e o evento foi mais grave na capital em si. Cacém teve _120 mm diários.
> _
> Sendo assim *há* *13 anos* que não se viam estações urbanas a passar dos 60 mm? Sei que 2010 foi um ano chuvoso também, mas é uma hipótese.


Para Lisboa, houve 79,4 mm em 30 de outubro de 2010. Depois disso, 89,8 mm a 25 de novembro de 2012, 68 mm a 24 de outubro de 2013, 67,2 mm a 20 de novembro de 2014, também em maio de 2016 mas apenas na estação do Geofísico. Não acontece todos os anos, e nos últimos não tem acontecido, mas desde 2008 já aconteceu algumas vezes


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2021 às 23:33)

@guisilva5000 Tens também o dia 11 de novembro de 2018, em que várias estações de Lisboa acumularam mais de 70 mm.   

Por aqui a chuva parece que finalmente está a querer parar. Sigo com um acumulado de 67,1 mm neste momento. Que brutalidade, ainda por cima tendo em conta as horas que isto já leva!


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 23:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A caminho dos *55 mm *
> 
> Colares IPMA: *73,5 mm*



Bate certo com a minha, a cerca de 5 km.....vou com 72 mm.


----------



## fhff (20 Fev 2021 às 23:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A caminho dos *55 mm *
> 
> Colares IPMA: *73,5 mm*



Bate certo com a minha, a cerca de 5 km.....vou com 72 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Para Lisboa, houve 79,4 mm em 30 de outubro de 2010. Depois disso, 89,8 mm a 25 de novembro de 2012, 68 mm a 24 de outubro de 2013, 67,2 mm a 20 de novembro de 2014, também em maio de 2016 mas apenas na estação do Geofísico. Não acontece todos os anos, e nos últimos não tem acontecido, mas desde 2008 já aconteceu algumas vezes


Obrigado por teres os dados!

Acredito que nas zonas mais afetadas hoje, que foram Sintra-Cascais e a península de Setúbal, devem existir valores que já se viam há muito tempo.


----------



## remember (20 Fev 2021 às 23:35)

remember disse:


> Não me parece... Ainda hoje falei disso, quase 70mm ainda estava na Póvoa, penso que em Novembro de 2018, mas vou confirmar.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Cá está, a memória não me falhou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Fev 2021 às 23:37)

O rio de Loures na N115, entre a rotunda do Pingo Doce de Loures e a rotunda à entrada da cidade (por oeste) esteve quase a galgar a ponte da N115 e chegou mesmo a submergir uma rua lateral, assinalada na foto.

Rua alagada do lado direito.






Água quase a tocar o tabuleiro da ponte da N115.






Fonte das imagens: Junta de Freguesia de Loures


----------



## N_Fig (20 Fev 2021 às 23:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado por teres os dados!
> 
> Acredito que nas zonas mais afetadas hoje, que foram Sintra-Cascais e a península de Setúbal, devem existir valores que já se viam há muito tempo.


É capaz de ter acontecido mais uma vez ou outra, não fiz uma busca exaustiva


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Obrigado por teres os dados!
> 
> Acredito que nas zonas mais afetadas hoje, que foram Sintra-Cascais e a península de Setúbal, devem existir valores que já se viam há muito tempo.



Sim, por cá há muito tempo certamente,  os 86 mm da Malveira da Serra é algo raro.
É o acumulado de hoje mais alto do concelho de Cascais.


----------



## charlie17 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:42)

Sigo com 46.3mm (mensal: 109.5mm; 138% do normal), mas continua a chover moderadamente. O ano hidrológico aqui por Coruche já vai nos 500mm
10.0ºC


----------



## DaniFR (20 Fev 2021 às 23:48)

Por Coimbra, continua a chuver moderado e persistente.

Valor menos expressivo do que os da região de Lisboa, ainda assim já vai em 37,2mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## meko60 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:50)

Boa noite.
Por aqui parece que terminou a chuva, se assim fôr o acumulado fica nos 40,5mm,já não se via disto há bastante tempo,está práticamente há 15:00h a chover.
A temperatura baixou significativamente,9,5ºC e a pressão afinal continua em queda,1002mB.


----------



## srr (20 Fev 2021 às 23:55)

10 horas depois 30mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Fev 2021 às 23:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Penso que temos que recorrer à data de 18 de Fevereiro de 2008  Contudo a sinoptica era completamente diferente, e em forma de precipitação convectiva!
> 
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/docs/publicacoes.site/rel_dmc_cheias18022008_v1.0.pdf
> ...


Estação do SNIRH de Azeitão teve 66,6 mm registados no dia 20/10 do ano passado. Hoje deve ter ainda mais.

Recordes da estação (das 09h as 09h)






____________

Por Sintra-Cascais há falta de dados nas estações do SNIRH, mas na última década não há qualquer registo diário acima de 60 mm... Aliás, em Cascais só vi em 2003.


----------



## AMFC (20 Fev 2021 às 23:59)

Em 1986 por aí vivia em sagres no Algarve e recordo me de um temporal brutal com chuva forte durante 24h. Rendeu 185 mm, foi um fenómeno muito localizado. Alguém me pode ajudar onde posso encontrar registos históricos de precipitação por localidade?


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2021 às 23:59)

João Pedro disse:


> A abrandar agora, deixou de se ouvir na rua.
> Vila Franca nos 50,29 mm. Os rios aqui à volta devem estar bonitos devem...
> Chove há mais de 15 horas sem parar... é obra!



Lá pelo Porto tu estás habituado a estes chuveirais infinitos! Aqui pelos Ribatejos é que é mais raro!

Aqui pela Azambuja continua a chover... Hoje vai ser acordar e já estar a chover e ir para a cama e continuar a chover!


----------



## NunoBrito (21 Fev 2021 às 00:01)

Por estes lados a chuva começou a cair pelas 07h50.

Registei uma RATE de 48,01mm/h pelas 13h05 onde pela mesma hora já acumulava 20,07mm.

Encerro o dia com acumulado de 66,29mm


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2021 às 00:06)

acumulado total do dia foi *55.6mm *


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2021 às 00:15)

AMFC disse:


> Em 1986 por aí vivia em sagres no Algarve e recordo me de um temporal brutal com chuva forte durante 24h. Rendeu 185 mm, foi um fenómeno muito localizado. Alguém me pode ajudar onde posso encontrar registos históricos de precipitação por localidade?


https://www.tutiempo.net/clima/ws-85380.html


----------



## Candy (21 Fev 2021 às 00:15)

O radar não mostra mas está a cair um peso de água monumental em Peniche! 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2021 às 00:22)

VazCosta disse:


> Essa ribeira atravessa todo o centro histórico de Cascais em conduta subterrânea, certo???



Sim, certo.
Noutros tempos era assim:









______

Acabou nos 72 mm.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2021 às 00:49)

Com o terminar do dia, terminou também a precipitação finalmente! 
Acumulado final de *62 mm*, valor raro mas não inédito  Muito bom mesmo!!! 

Venha agora a lotaria do pós-frontal... Uns fresquinhos *9,5°C *


----------



## remember (21 Fev 2021 às 00:50)

Boa noite,

após as 23h não houve qualquer registo de precipitação, dia bem animado e ainda bem que não chegamos a certos valores mais críticos.
Deixo resumo do dia de hoje, destaque para:

- Descida de 3ºC entre as 13h30 e as 14h
- Mínima de  9.5ºC às 23h57
- Maior acumulado do dia entre as 19/20h


----------



## fhff (21 Fev 2021 às 01:20)

Fechei o dia com 72,2 mm. Impressionante.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Fev 2021 às 01:32)

Parou de chover faltavam sensivelmente 10 minutos para a meia-noite. Quando acordei, passava das 10h, já estava a chover. Pelos registos da estação a precipitação começou a acumular ainda não era 9h, portanto é fazer as contas (como dizia o outro)...

Deixo o registo diário





Notas:

Temperatura máxima registada imediatamente antes da chegada da precipitação
Frente fria passou por volta das 14h, a avaliar pelo comportamento da temperatura, vento, pressão atmosférica e intensidade da precipitação.
Após a passagem da frente fria, a pressão atmosférica recuperou um pouco, todavia a mesma voltou a cair, com o valor mínimo a ser alcançado apenas final do dia. Qual a explicação para isto?

Rajada máxima de *64.4 km/h* ainda durante a madrugada registada pela estação Parque da Cidade - Barreiro.

20 de Fevereiro de 2021, um dia que fica para a posterioridade!

___________________

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de WNW, 10.8ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Fev 2021 às 01:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estação do SNIRH de Azeitão teve 66,6 mm registados no dia 20/10 do ano passado. Hoje deve ter ainda mais.
> 
> Recordes da estação (das 09h as 09h)
> 
> ...


Obrigado Guilherme 
Por aqui registei 57.9mm no passado dia 20 de Janeiro, destornando o recorde de 49.2mm do dia 10 de Março 2018, mas nada como hoje, que se ficou pelos 88.9mm , registo brutal 
Pensei que a estação do SNIRH de Azeitão já não  tivesse ativa , ainda está? Não consigo encontrar dados da mesma? Como é que o consegues fazer? 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (21 Fev 2021 às 01:38)

Boa noite.
Pela Marinha Grande a chuva está a aumentar de intensidade, desde que fez uma breve pausa por volta da meia noite.
Falta relatos do pessoal de Leiria, quando passou por aqui os 50milimetros. O rio liz deve ir bem composto....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Fev 2021 às 01:42)

N_Fig disse:


> Para Lisboa, houve 79,4 mm em 30 de outubro de 2010. Depois disso, 89,8 mm a 25 de novembro de 2012, 68 mm a 24 de outubro de 2013, 67,2 mm a 20 de novembro de 2014, também em maio de 2016 mas apenas na estação do Geofísico. Não acontece todos os anos, e nos últimos não tem acontecido, mas desde 2008 já aconteceu algumas vezes




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2021 às 02:54)

vai caindo  4mm desde a meia noite


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 04:36)

Continuou a chover entre fraco e moderado a forte em muitas zonas da RLC.
Particularmente afectada a bacia do Mondego a montante de Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 04:48)

Santa Iria terminou ontem o dia com *46,5 mm*.
Desde a meia-noite acumulou com chuva fraca mais *1,5 mm*.

*8,3ºC *
HR *85/86%*

Vento entre 10 e 20 Km/h, rajadas até 27 Km/h, predomina de W ou NW.

Pressão subiu 2,5 hPa hoje.

Imagem de radar algo confusa, não só pela situação em si mas também rede incompleta de radares e funcionamento a precisar de aferição.
Além da chuva dos restos da frente, entra agora pelo Sueste do território novas células associadas a núcleo de baixas pressões recém-formado.


----------



## fernandinand (21 Fev 2021 às 06:48)

Queria dar os parabéns aos fantásticos modelos! 
Estavam previstos ~40mm para a minha zona e acabei com *43.5mm*. Muito bom!
Se não tivesse calibrado o pluviómetro da estação, teria tido um resultado >50mm


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2021 às 08:48)

73 mm ontem na estação do Ipma do Cabo Raso.
Deve ter quase dobrado a média mensal num só dia ,  não?
É uma zona muito seca.
Incrível!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2021 às 11:03)

Bom dia,
Ontem tive um acumulado espetacular de 67,3 mm, um recorde absoluto para a estação e que deverá demorar algum tempo a bater. Foram horas e horas consecutivas de chuva, tendo o pico sido por volta da uma da tarde. 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,0°C
Mín: 9,9°C
Prec: 67,3 mm
Rajada máxima: 56,8 km/h S 
Ritmo máximo: 51,6 mm/h 

A chuva cessou logo após a meia-noite, no entanto, já de manhã, regressaram os aguaceiros pós-frontais. Sigo com um acumulado de 3,8 mm hoje. A temperatura também está mais fria, sendo que só agora é que se ultrapassaram os 12°C. 
Depois da Karim, o mês segue com 152,2 mm, 166% do valor médio, e o ano hidrológico com uns "estonteantes" 503,9 mm, 101% da média anual até fevereiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2021 às 11:06)

Bom dia,

E depois de mais de 12 horas a chover sem parar, já parou ao inicio da madrugada, e esta manhã começou com sol, mas neste momento já está o céu a ficar encoberto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2021 às 11:08)

Mais um aguaceiro pós-frontal. Este veio mais forte que os anteriores...  

4,3 mm


----------



## Mammatus (21 Fev 2021 às 11:12)

Bom dia,



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro pós-frontal. Este veio mais forte que os anteriores...
> 
> 4,3 mm



Foi forte, tanto que serviu de despertador para mim.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2021 às 11:13)

Bom dia!

Desde a meia noite alguns aguaceiros pós-frontais até agora acumularam *2,5 mm*.

Um dia bem mais calmo, com abertas e vento fraco de NO.
Está mais frio: mínima de apenas *8,2°C 
12,7°C *actuais


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2021 às 11:38)

Só partilhar que a barragem já larga excedente.
Nunca tinha visto a serra assim...ate do alcatrão brota água.


----------



## Geopower (21 Fev 2021 às 11:48)

Manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de WNW.
Bastante escuro a sul:






Abertas a oeste:


----------



## RStorm (21 Fev 2021 às 11:54)

Bom dia 

A minha estação apanhou tanta água que... as pilhas berraram  Tinha de ser logo num evento histórico  
Mas felizmente ainda consegui apanhar os registos das últimas horas, pois o sinal só falhou aquando a frente já estava terminar pelas 5h30. Surreal  

Ora bem, o acumulado de ontem ficou-se pelos *35,3 mm *e o de hoje estava nos *11,1 mm*. 
No total o evento rendeu *46,4 mm*, com praticamente 21 horas consecutivas de chuva sem interrupções  Ainda não foi desta que consegui bater o record absoluto, que é de *45,9 mm *em 8 horas em Novembro de 2018. 
A média já está mais que ultrapassada, estando o mês neste momento nos *91,4 mm (+36,4 mm)  *

Neste momento, o dia segue parcialmente nublado com abertas e há pouco caiu uma bela chuvada. 
Agora bem posso esperar sentado até a estação recuperar o sinal, portanto o que cair nas próximas horas não vai poder ser registado


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2021 às 11:54)

MSantos disse:


> Lá pelo Porto tu estás habituado a estes chuveirais infinitos! Aqui pelos Ribatejos é que é mais raro!
> 
> Aqui pela Azambuja continua a chover... Hoje vai ser acordar e já estar a chover e ir para a cama e continuar a chover!


 É verdade... já não me lembrava de estar um dia inteiro debaixo de chuva cá em baixo... nem de ver acumulados tão "gordos"  Mas a lezíria do Tejo ainda estava um bocadinho sedenta, por isso foi bem vinda  Só foi pena não ter visitado mais o sul do país... 

Vila Franca ontem ainda chegou aos 51,05 mm.

Hoje, esta célula descarregou uma quantidade considerável de água durante alguns minutos:





Vila Franca acumulou 1,02 mm. Por Samora agora céu muito nublado com abertas e 12,6 ºC.


----------



## windchill (21 Fev 2021 às 12:00)

Aqui pela zona da Amora/Seixal segue um fotogénico pós-frontal, com as células em deslocação NO-SE.


----------



## almeida96 (21 Fev 2021 às 12:17)

Acumulados de ontem pela zona :

Sintra (Serra): *102,6 mm*
Malveira da Serra:* 85,8 mm*
Mucifal: *83,8 mm*
Algueirão (Pexiligais): *76,5 mm*
Sintra (Colares) - IPMA:* 74,8 mm*
Albarraque: *73,9 mm*
Cabo Raso - IPMA:* 73,2 mm*
Alcabideche:* 72,4 mm*
Santa Susana:* 69,6 mm*
Tojeira:* 62,7 mm*
Queluz de Baixo:* 62,0 mm*
Azenhas do Mar: *60,7 mm*
Belas (CC): *53,3 mm*
Cabo da Roca - IPMA:* 51,4 mm*
(Lisboa (Gago Coutinho) - IPMA: *46,2 mm*)

Alguns acumulados diários muito expressivos! Por aqui choveu ininterruptamente desde as 7 h de ontem até à madrugada de hoje. 

Nas últimas horas ainda não caiu nada. Acumulado de hoje nos 5,5 mm.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Fev 2021 às 12:43)

windchill disse:


> Aqui pela zona da Amora/Seixal segue um fotogénico pós-frontal, com as células em deslocação NO-SE.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Bons registos fotográficos, as usual! 
Essa foto foi tirada por volta das 11h da manhã? Se foi o caso, esse foi o aguaceiro que não me deixou dormir até ao meio-dia. 




João Pedro disse:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse eco amarelo aí na zona do Barreiro gerou um rain rate máximo de *24 mm/h*, e uma considerável queda da temperatura, -3.9ºC em 10 minutos!





O acumulado diário já vai nos *8.61 mm*.

Entretanto a temperatura recuperou, agora estão 13ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 15:18)

windchill disse:


> Aqui pela zona da Amora/Seixal segue um fotogénico pós-frontal, com as células em deslocação NO-SE.



 espectaculares fotos! 
Qual foi a hora da ocorrência?



almeida96 disse:


> Acumulados de ontem pela zona



Bom trabalho!  
Acumulados bem consistentes entre eles e com as estações oficiais.



Mammatus disse:


> Bons registos fotográficos, as usual!
> Essa foto foi tirada por volta das 11h da manhã? Se foi o caso, esse foi o aguaceiro que não me deixou dormir até ao meio-dia.
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui em Santa iria ocorreu uma variação de temperatura também assim brusca, mas sem a precipitação, cerca de meia hora mais cedo e, isso sim, com uma variação violenta do vento.






O acumulado hoje foi feito de madrugada, com chuva fraca até às 5h, e dois aguaceiros fracos, um pouco antes das 9h e outro há minutos atrás: *2,0 mm
*
Mínima de* 7,5ºC*, pelas 7h-8h.
Como se vê pelo gráfico, o vento tem deambulado pelo quadrante NW e até WSW, com variações ao sabor das células que vão passando nas imediações. Nas últimas duas horas mostra tendência de um aumento de intensidade mais regular.

A humidade relativa baixou gradualmente até aos *60%*, desde os 85% que ainda registava às 10h30.


----------



## VazCosta (21 Fev 2021 às 15:24)

fernandinand disse:


> Queria dar os parabéns aos fantásticos modelos!
> Estavam previstos ~40mm para a minha zona e acabei com *43.5mm*. Muito bom!
> Se não tivesse calibrado o pluviómetro da estação, teria tido um resultado >50mm



Completamente de acordo.
Não só na localização geográfica, como na quantidade de precipitação, principalmente o ECMWF, em cheio!


----------



## VazCosta (21 Fev 2021 às 15:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, certo.
> Noutros tempos era assim:
> 
> 
> ...


Pois...!!!


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 16:00)

Registo diário de ontem:

Precipitação bem distribuída por toda a RLC, com os máximos orográficos expectáveis. A estação do Barreiro/Lavradio não registou durante algumas horas.





Notável a distribuição da Humidade Relativa mínima: a massa de ar seco que estava instalada mais a Leste só foi removida tardiamente, quando a frente estava já com actividade diminuída e as precipitações foram, em parte por isso, bastante mais reduzidas na Região Sul contígua.
Pelo contrário, apesar dos valores na zona nordeste da RLC, a massa de ar foi totalmente removida e os acumulados foram o que se viu.





Rajada máxima no Cabo da Roca, de resto os valores não revelam o que se passou nas zonas altas, onde não há EMA's, e para onde estavam previstas as rajadas mais fortes.





Temperaturas máximas normais para uma massa de ar tropical pré-frontal nesta data...





... tal como as mínimas, que ainda espelham a passagem da frente antes da meia-noite:


----------



## Geopower (21 Fev 2021 às 16:18)

Em Glória do Ribatejo tarde de céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste:





Solos em superávit e linhas  de água sazonais bem cheias:


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2021 às 16:20)

StormRic disse:


> Registo diário de ontem:
> 
> Precipitação bem distribuída por toda a RLC, com os máximos orográficos expectáveis. A estação do Barreiro/Lavradio não registou durante algumas horas.
> 
> ...


As estação da Figueira e de Aveiro deixaram de registar a partir das 5 de ontem, parece-me claramente uma falha


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Fev 2021 às 16:31)

Depois do dia e noite de ontem com a frente e a depressão a assolarem-nos acirrada e duradouramente, hoje, após manhã de aguaceiros ligeiros, apareceu o sol primaveril e quentinho. Nas Furnas, por volta do meio dia, já ressaltavam os tons prata e azul. A nebulosidade escassa deixava ver o Cabo da Roca.


----------



## windchill (21 Fev 2021 às 17:03)

@Mammatus e @StormRic, as fotos que postei foram tiradas sensivelmente às 11/11:15 da manhã de hoje 

Entretanto a bonança chegou e proporcionou esta bonita simetria


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Fev 2021 às 17:27)

Vistas do alto de Montemor, 
muita agua a correr por tudo lado, o que mostra que está a ser um inverno a sério,
destaco para as lezírias quase cobertas de água, algo que não via á algum tempo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Fev 2021 às 18:19)

windchill disse:


> Aqui pela zona da Amora/Seixal segue um fotogénico pós-frontal, com as células em deslocação NO-SE.


Alguns desses passaram aqui pelo meu "quintal" Nuno  Belíssimas como sempre 

---------------------------

Quanto há Karim, grande grande gaja pá  Hoje mais  7.8mm para o penico, consequência do pos-frontal  Fevereiro segue com 187.2mm  Quinta-feira há mais, os 200mm estão já ali  Bom resto de Domingo pessoal 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Fev 2021 às 18:22)

Ontem foi um dia extremamente chuvoso que muito beneficiou não só a Serra de Sintra, mas também a da Arrábida, onde os acumulados também andaram entre os 60 e os 90 mm. Hoje fui dar uma volta (quase sempre de carro) pelo Parque Natural da Arrábida, desde Sesimbra, passando pelo Calhariz, Casais da Serra, Azeitão e terminei na Quinta de Alcube. Muita água escorrer por todo o lado, pequenos ribeiros temporários tudo a correr ainda muito bem apesar de já terem passado várias horas depois da precipitação, muitas "lagoas" formadas nos campos e nas pradarias bem verdejantes. E muitos vestígios de terra e pedras ao longo das estradas, dando ideia que como estariam ontem. Fica uma foto da Cascata de Alcube, que é suficientemente elucidativa:


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2021 às 18:22)

De facto acho que o mais extremo deste evento é ver o Cabo Raso com 70 mm 

Mês mais que feito, *143,5 mm.
*
Dados do SNIRH, Ribeira da Laje ontem subiu de 0,74 m a *3,53 m*, quase 3 metros de altura!


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2021 às 18:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De facto acho que o mais extremo deste evento é ver o Cabo Raso com 70 mm
> 
> Mês mais que feito, *143,5 mm.
> *
> Dados do SNIRH, Ribeira da Laje ontem subiu de 0,74 m a *3,53 m*, quase 3 metros de altura!



Sim, sem dúvida que foi um valor surpreendente!
Eu lembro-me que vi um mapa de precipitações médias anuais, em que o Cabo Raso, apresentava menos de 500 mm (já com clima semiárido).
Não sei se estava correto, mas deve ser quase certamente a zona mais seca da Estremadura.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2021 às 18:46)

4.8mm hoje


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2021 às 18:52)

belem disse:


> Sim, sem dúvida que foi um valor surpreendente!
> Eu lembro-me que vi um mapa de precipitações médias anuais, em que o Cabo Raso, apresentava menos de 500 mm (já com clima semiárido).
> Não sei se estava correto, mas deve ser quase certamente a zona mais seca da Estremadura.


O Cabo Carvoeiro já tem um valor abaixo dos 600 mm para 71-00, não me custa a crer que o Cabo Raso, sendo ainda mais seco, tivesse valores dessa ordem


----------



## DaniFR (21 Fev 2021 às 19:01)

Cheias em Soure. Rio Anços e Arunca


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 19:35)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Depois do dia e noite de ontem com a frente e a depressão a assolarem-nos acirrada e duradouramente, hoje, após manhã de aguaceiros ligeiros, apareceu o sol primaveril e quentinho. Nas Furnas, por volta do meio dia, já ressaltavam os tons prata e azul. A nebulosidade escassa deixava ver o Cabo da Roca.



 grande vista! Céu e mar numa luz esplêndida!



windchill disse:


> as fotos que postei foram tiradas sensivelmente às 11/11:15 da manhã de hoje



Então trata-se da mesma linha de células que passou aqui em Santa Iria às 10:40 e que deu um grande sobressalto ao vento e descida de temperatura.



Geopower disse:


> Manhã de céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de WNW.
> Bastante escuro a sul:





RStorm disse:


> Neste momento, o dia segue parcialmente nublado com abertas e há pouco caiu uma bela chuvada.





João Pedro disse:


> Hoje, esta célula descarregou uma quantidade considerável de água durante alguns minutos:





Mammatus disse:


> Esse eco amarelo aí na zona do Barreiro gerou um rain rate máximo de *24 mm/h*, e uma considerável queda da temperatura, -3.9ºC em 10 minutos!





Mammatus disse:


> Essa foto foi tirada por volta das 11h da manhã? Se foi o caso, esse foi o aguaceiro que não me deixou dormir até ao meio-dia.



São todas observações da mesma linha de células que passou aqui:









Aquele eco amarelo/laranja terá sido o que corresponde à descarga maior captada nas fotos do Nuno, ou pouco depois.




Quando as células ultrapassaram a Arrábida/S.Luís receberam novo impulso do estuário do Sado:







Vitor TT disse:


> Vistas do alto de Montemor,
> muita agua a correr por tudo lado, o que mostra que está a ser um inverno a sério,
> destaco para as lezírias quase cobertas de água, algo que não via á algum tempo.



Já tinha saudades destas vistas! Abraço! 
Ali na penúltima foto, mesmo ao centro no cimo da colina, está a "minha" estação de referência, em Parque de Santa Iria. Ontem registou 46,5 mm e mais 2,0 mm hoje.

Esta foto:


Vitor TT disse:


>


...mostra as células da linha que estava nessa altura a passar para lá da Arrábida, que referimos acima.



Jorge_scp disse:


> Fica uma foto da Cascata de Alcube, que é suficientemente elucidativa:



Espectáculo!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Fev 2021 às 19:43)

belem disse:


> Sim, sem dúvida que foi um valor surpreendente!
> Eu lembro-me que vi um mapa de precipitações médias anuais, em que o Cabo Raso, apresentava menos de 500 mm (já com clima semiárido).
> Não sei se estava correto, mas deve ser quase certamente a zona mais seca da Estremadura.


Eu não tinha noção que o Cabo Raso era tão seco, só me apercebi quando li qualquer coisa aqui no fórum, há uns tempos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2021 às 19:44)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui desde o meio-dia que não chove, mas a pós-frontal ainda acumulou 5,3 mm. O evento acaba assim nos 72,6 mm, elevando o acumulado mensal para os 153,7 mm ou 168% do valor médio para o mês de fevereiro, e ainda deverei acumular algo no dia 25.  

O resto do dia foi bastante ameno, com vento fraco a ligeiramente moderado mas com uma temperatura máxima normal para a altura do ano. Foi uma tarde soalheira e calma, que no início ainda teve uns momentos nublados mas que mais tarde limpou. Durante a tarde era possível ouvir a corrente da vala lá em baixo a partir da varanda - nem imagino como deve ter estado ontem à noite...  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,3ºC
Mín: 8,7ºC
Prec: 5,3 mm

Agora estão 11,2ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2021 às 19:49)

Por aqui o dia aguentou-se sem chover nada, se bem que por volta da hora de almoço o céu começou a escurecer muito e o vento esttava a puxar, mas não passou de uns pingos, creio que o grosso dela foi para a zona do vale do Tejo, de resto foi o sol que marcou presença, por vezes entre a nuvens.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Fev 2021 às 20:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu não tinha noção que o Cabo Raso era tão seco, só me apercebi quando li qualquer coisa aqui no fórum, há uns tempos.


De um relatório da CMC:






Cabo da Roca abaixo dos 500 mm e acredito que Raso idem. Aliás, acho que até deve ir abaixo dos 400. Por exemplo, locais a escassos kms de distância como a Roca e a Base Aérea têm +300 mm de diferença.

Cabo Raso para um período de 1998-2008 tem uma média de 30 mm para Fevereiro


----------



## bandevelugo (21 Fev 2021 às 20:16)

Hoje também aqui por Lisboa uma tarde calma, com chuviscos esporádicos e belíssimas nuvens. 

Deu para esticar as pernas na mata de Monsanto e ainda tirar umas fotos e um timelapse (a partir do heliporto para o Bugio) e com pingas no final.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2021 às 20:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De um relatório da CMC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas o valor do continente para fevereiro em 1998-2008 também foi de uns míseros 59,5 mm, fazendo uma simples proporção daria uma valor 71-00 de cerca de 50 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2021 às 20:54)

Bem como disse anteriormente nunca vi tanta água na serra. Como fui de bike deu para ter ideia o que aconteceu na rede hidrográfica, foi efectivamente uma explosão de água. Para se ter ideia a ribeira da malveira/guincho na zona da ponte  junto à praia chegou a ter uma largura de 10/12 mts. Felizmente para cascais no pior período de chuva a barragem da mula nao descarregava..

Lagoa azul a descarregar, já estava, mas com uma força incrível...


Barragem da mula a descarregar

Um afluente da ribeira da mula


----------



## Tufao André (21 Fev 2021 às 21:07)

Apenas a registar um aguaceiro forte e com umas pedrinhas de granizo à mistura depois das 12h, mas de curta duração! 
Fez o acumulado subir para os *3 mm.*
A tarde foi tranquila, sem chuva, fria e com vento moderado de NO.

Com este evento espectacular, o acumulado total do mês disparou para os *144 mm*!!  Praticamente o dobro da média mensal e o mês ainda não acabou... Mais chuva deve cair esta semana! 

*10,6°C *actuais


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2021 às 21:37)

Boas noites,

Tarde seca, luminosa e um pouco ventosa por Samora. O último aguaceiro do dia "lembrou-se" de cair mesmo quando estava a meio do passeio higiénico dominical...  Dia muito mais fresco hoje, com a máxima a chegar apenas aos 15,3 ºC. Neste momento estão 10,9 ºC e a madrugada deverá ser bem fria 
Fui ver como estava o Almansor; nada de muito surpreendente àquela hora, mas como estava a vazar, deve ter estado, muito provavelmente, mais alto. 

Aqui foi onde vi os cavalos brancos na outra noite 





E já mais à frente, nos arrozais


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 22:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem como disse anteriormente nunca vi tanta água na serra. Como fui de bike deu para ter ideia o que aconteceu na rede hidrográfica, foi efectivamente uma explosão de água. Para se ter ideia a ribeira da malveira/guincho na zona da ponte  junto à praia chegou a ter uma largura de 10/12 mts. Felizmente para cascais no pior período de chuva a barragem da mula nao descarregava..
> 
> Lagoa azul a descarregar, já estava, mas com uma força incrível...
> 
> ...



 Que espectáculo! Estes são vídeos para "emoldurar", confesso que nunca vi a Mula a descarregar, nem tanta água a afluir à albufeira! Só mesmo tu e a tua bike para uma reportagem em cima do acontecimento e com esta qualidade.


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2021 às 22:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> De um relatório da CMC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segundo esse gráfico, e nesse período de tempo (1998-2008) penso que nem deve ter chegado a 330 mm (e fiz contas ligeiramente acima, a ver se depois analiso essa informação com mais cuidado).
Não sei se foi um período mais seco do que o normal, mas para ajudar a ter uma ideia mais concreta seria preciso uma série mais completa.
Mesmo assim, um excelente achado e muito melhor do que nada!
Eu lembro-me de ter lido algumas partes do artigo onde esse gráfico foi publicado, mas já nem me lembrava que também falavam do Cabo Raso.


----------



## criz0r (21 Fev 2021 às 22:53)

Boa noite,

Deixando um pequeno resumo dos ultimos 2 dias na Cova da Piedade:

20/02: *67.5mm*
21/02: *4.8mm*

Total do evento: *72,3mm*
Total mensal: *122,7mm*


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2021 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui foi onde vi os cavalos brancos na outra noite



 belas fotos! Nessa vê-se um arco-íris do lado direito. A que horas foi?


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2021 às 23:22)

StormRic disse:


> Que espectáculo! Estes são vídeos para "emoldurar", confesso que nunca vi a Mula a descarregar, nem tanta água a afluir à albufeira! Só mesmo tu e a tua bike para uma reportagem em cima do acontecimento e com esta qualidade.




Obrigado.
Estes vídeos dão uma ideia, por exemplo a quantidade de água nas bermas e estradas simplesmente um caos, nem imagino ontem...
Obrigado  tenho sorte pois de Alcabideche à barragem /serra é um pulo.
Já agora um video que uma amiga me mandou, esta tarde na cascata de Fervença(montelavar/Pero Pinheiro).


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2021 às 23:35)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos! Nessa vê-se um arco-íris do lado direito. A que horas foi?


Engraçado... não dei por ele quando tirei a foto. Cá para mim é algum efeito de luz na lente... 
Eram 16h22.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Fev 2021 às 23:36)

belem disse:


> Segundo esse gráfico, e nesse período de tempo (1998-2008) penso que nem deve ter chegado a 330 mm (e fiz contas ligeiramente acima, a ver se depois analizo essa informação com mais cuidado).
> Não sei se foi um período mais seco do que o normal, mas para ajudar a ter uma ideia mais concreta seria preciso uma série mais completa.
> Mesmo assim, um excelente achado e muito melhor do que nada!
> Eu lembro-me de ter lido algumas partes do artigo onde esse gráfico foi publicado, mas já nem me lembrava que também falavam do Cabo Raso.


A nível nacional, foi um período claramente seco, nem chega a 90% do valor de 71-00. Esse artigo está disponível? Também estou curioso


----------



## Mammatus (22 Fev 2021 às 00:17)

Boa noite pessoal,



StormRic disse:


> (...)
> 
> Aqui em Santa iria ocorreu uma variação de temperatura também assim brusca, mas sem a precipitação, cerca de meia hora mais cedo e, isso sim, com uma variação violenta do vento.
> 
> ...



Sim, apesar de não ter referido esse aspecto no outro post, durante o aguaceiro também ocorreu uma variação brusca no vento, embora a rajada mais elevada foi registada à tarde, *33.2 km/h*. Aqui partilho.






Desde esse aguaceiro, a meio da manhã, não ocorreu mais precipitação, o dia terminou assim com um acumulado de *8.61 mm*.
A tarde foi soalheira, quase primaveril não fosse a temperatura algo fresca.

Extremos: *15.9ºC* / *9.6ºC *(mínima registada no último minuto do dia)

Pressão atmosférica a subir ao longo de todo o dia.






Dou por terminado este evento com um belo acumulado de *75.11 mm*.
"Fevereiro águas mil" segue com *147.79* *mm* e ainda não acabou, a meio da semana espera-se mais precipitação.
___________________________

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, 9.7ºC, vento fraco de W.


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2021 às 02:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Engraçado... não dei por ele quando tirei a foto. Cá para mim é algum efeito de luz na lente...
> Eram 16h22.



Acho que é mesmo um arco-íris, não pode ser tão perfeito e a lente não está numa direcção em que receba o sol. 
Além disso nas imagens de radar vê-se que houve uma nuvem/aguaceiro que acabou de dissipar-se precisamente nesse momento. Ainda havia precipitação fraca a caminho do solo, é um fenómeno comum que ocorre nos pós-frontais polares com rápida subida da pressão. Repara que o sol está nas tuas costas, exactamente na posição oposta à da direcção desse canto da foto.














Lembrar também que o radar de Coruche estava inactivo, e os ecos que se vêem nas imagens são dos radares de Arouca e/ou Loulé, portanto a esta distância deles situam-se a grande altitude, algo como mais de 2 Km. Por isso, às 16h20 (última imagem acima)  toda a precipitação acima dessa altitude já tinha terminado, os últimos pingos ainda iam a caminho do solo e o sol incidiu neles criando o ténue arco-íris. Não o viste antes porque só nessa altura o aguaceiro residual (praticamente já sem nuvem por cima) chegou a um local na direcção oposta ao sol relativamente ao sítio onde estavas, e pela sequência dos ecos era uma nuvem que se deslocava rapidamente, como aconteceu hoje na corrente de WNW/NW..


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2021 às 05:14)

A RLC com dificuldade em ficar no "retrato" dos radares...

Ficam os dois time-lapses para dar uma ideia melhor.
Evento completo.

Nesta altura já temos novamente circulação de WSW, evidente nas horas finais do radar, de Arouca principalmente.

O dia de ontem, Domingo, terminou com *2,0 mm* aqui em Santa Iria, máxima de *13,8ºC* às 15h30 e mínima de *7,5ºC* pelas 8h.
O vento tinha terminado o dia fixo em W e em fraco à volta dos 10 Km/h, notavelmente estável desde as 20h.

Até agora a mínima de hoje já é inferior à de ontem,tocou os *7,1ºC* às *3h20*.
Temperatura subiu depois até aos *8,7ºC* neste momento.

Vento foi enfraquecendo ainda mais, caíndo na calma há pouco.

HR entre 73% e 76%.


----------



## fhff (22 Fev 2021 às 10:07)

O Sizandro a 21/2


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Fev 2021 às 11:09)

StormRic disse:


> Quando as células ultrapassaram a Arrábida/S.Luís receberam novo impulso do estuário do Sado:



Fica uma perspetiva diferente dessas células 




Karim depression, at Creiro beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Shelf cloud, at Creiro beach, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Shelf cloud, at Creiro beach, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Creiro beach, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Creiro beach, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Creiro Beach by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atmospheric instability by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Atmospheric instability by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## srr (22 Fev 2021 às 11:37)

Boas,

Hoje vi gelo nos vidros dos carros,

A mínima nos vales devem ter rondado o ZERO, mas n tenho registo oficial.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2021 às 13:14)

Boas

Belo dia de sol.

Bem, impressionante como o caudal da ribeira da mula ainda está muito forte. Durante a semana ver se partilho um video no local onde se junta com a ribeira da Atrozela. É exactamente na ponte do Pisão.

Outra curiosidade por lá, rebentou uma nascente junto à estrada, nunca a tinha visto correr, dado ser uma zona carsica e os recentes acumulados  brutais parece que chegou ao limite.


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2021 às 14:03)

Bom dia

Céu quase limpo, apenas Cumulus humilis a Leste e a Oeste, longe.

*14,9ºC*, a subir.
A mínima repetiu às *8h45 *os *7,1ºC* das 3h20.

Vento fraco do quadrante Leste mas nas últimas horas a rodar até *SSE* e a aumentar para moderado *21 Km/h* , mas variável, com rajadas 26 Km/h

A pressão terminou a subida de *19 hPa,* que vinha registando desde as 2h de ontem, às 11h. Principiou a descer lento uma hora atrás.

Humidade relativa teve o máximo às *9h10*, *84%*, descendo, até ao momento, aos *65%*

Ficam as análises de superfície e umas pequenas fotos de ontem, despedida da *Karim*:

A manhã de ontem:








A tarde:




NE





Leste





SE










SE











A noite passada:








E agora ao meio dia:


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2021 às 14:14)

minima de *1.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2021 às 14:21)

david 6 disse:


> minima de *1.5ºC*



 bateu as mínimas de ontem!







As máximas reagiram ao sol, claro, mas pouco porque a massa de ar era fria pós-frontal:







Os acumulados complementaram significativamente os valores de anteontem na região de Coimbra, particularmente:


----------



## N_Fig (22 Fev 2021 às 15:07)

Segundo dia consecutivo com mínima abaixo de 5 ºC pela Figueira, o que não devia ser nada de espetacular em fevereiro, mas neste mês é... Ao menos temos chuva!


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2021 às 15:47)

Umas vistas agora em Loures

15°C















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2021 às 16:41)

Mínima aqui deve ter sido abaixo dos 5ºC, já noto rapidamente o arrefecimento da minha casa.

De jusante para montante, aqui uma foto dos triângulos antes do Jamor entrar no Palácio de Queluz, que muito bem fizeram o seu papel de não estragar o canal de azulejos com troncos ou até mesmo entupir Oeiras:






No parque de Queluz a água do Jamor já é transparente. Pelas margens dá para perceber que entre Belas e Queluz o rio subiu cerca de 1 metro, acredito que com o afluente de Carenque deve ter ido aos 2 metros em Oeiras.


Barragem de Queluz 


Os patos estão mais que contentes.


----------



## Geopower (22 Fev 2021 às 18:13)

Em Glória do Ribatejo dia com céu pouco nublado durante a manhã e nublado com abertas durante a tarde.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado  e vento fraco de Sul.

Poente a SW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Fev 2021 às 19:36)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi inicialmente soalheiro e fresco. A temperatura mínima foi a mais baixa do mês, tendo batido a anterior (que tinha ocorrido no passado dia 13), mas ainda assim longe das mínimas que tive noutros fevereiros, com inversão térmica associada.
A manhã foi igualmente soalheira e amena, com as temperaturas a rondarem os 16ºC. Entretanto, a partir das três da tarde, o céu começou a escurecer devido à frente que afetou ontem e anteontem os Açores (e da que já falei no Seguimento Sul), mas que, por aqui, apenas se refletiu em céu nublado e aumento da humidade relativa (que está neste momento nos 94%, o máximo diário até ao momento). 

Nessa altura, decidi sair de casa para fotografar as zonas aqui à volta. A primeira coisa que se nota é que não há nem uma pinta de castanho pelo campo: está tudo incrivelmente verde e com os solos enlameados.





A ribeira já está com um caudal mais fraco (mesmo assim intenso), mas nota-se que as margens estão cheias de galhos partidos (até a uma altura bem elevada em relação ao leito), o que tudo indica que já esteve com uma corrente muito, muito superior à atual. 




________________________________
A temperatura hoje está mais elevada que nos últimos dias, por esta hora. Estão 14,4ºC e céu nublado, com vento fraco de sul. 

Dados de hoje:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,4ºC
Mín: 6,5ºC


----------



## RStorm (22 Fev 2021 às 19:57)

Boa noite 

Ontem ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco ao início da tarde, mas após a sua passagem o céu abriu gradualmente e a tarde foi pouco nublada e amena. 
Hoje o dia foi agradável e soalheiro, com alguma nebulosidade que foi aumentando ao longo da tarde. Deve ter chovido durante a madrugada, pois o chão estava molhado ao inicio da manhã 

A estação ainda não recuperou o sinal


----------



## jamestorm (22 Fev 2021 às 20:13)

Boa Noite, tive problemas com o comp e nao consegui acompanhar os últimos dias, Só no Sábado foram mais de* 55mm* por aqui. Ruas alagadas, Rio Alenquer em níveis bastante altos...embora longe de Cheia,
Tem sido um bom Fevereiro quanto a chuva!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2021 às 20:55)

Jamor provavelmente no pico de cheia a entrar no túnel da A5, dia 22.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2021 às 21:07)

Hoje a mdrugada foi bem fresca, ás 7 da manhã estavam 2ºC, e hoje fui realizar uns trabalhos até á zona de Arraiolos, e durante a viagem vi a presença de geada, em muitas zonas baixas, logo depois de Coruche, por lá esteve até um dia bem agradável, sempre com o sol a marcar presença.


----------



## LMMS (22 Fev 2021 às 23:41)

Boa Noite a todos,
Minha primeira contribuição para o Forum.
Deixo alguns dados da tormenta Karim registados por estações do SNIRH.
Velocidade do vento por m/s e precipitação ambos dados horários, das estações mais perto do Concelho de Cascais (onde moro) com dados disponíveis para já.
Foi Alcanena que registou a media horaria mais alta às 06h:00m com 6.3 m/s (22.68km/h)
Em termos de precipitação foi V.F. de Xira que registou às 15h:00m 8.9 m/m.
Curioso ver que a esta hora o vento era residual em V.F. de Xira quando chovia com mais intensidade e praticamente caiu de 5.9 m/s às 13h00 para calmaria às 15h00.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Fev 2021 às 23:42)

LMMS disse:


> Boa Noite a todos,
> Minha primeira contribuição para o Forum.
> Deixo alguns dados da tormenta Karim registados por estações do SNIRH.
> Velocidade do vento por m/s e precipitação ambos dados horários, das estações mais perto do Concelho de Cascais (onde moro) com dados disponíveis para já.
> ...


Bem-vindo ao fórum! Só para dizer que não consigo ver a imagem...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2021 às 23:51)

Chuvisca bem por aqui!


----------



## LMMS (23 Fev 2021 às 00:45)

Alguns dados de níveis hidrométricos de estações de Lisboa e Arredores onde se pode ver o impacto que teve com a tormenta Karim, todos os níveis a subir em flecha exceto a de V.F. de Xira.
As estações no gráfico são :
Estação agronómica Nacional em Oeiras, Laveiras, Ponte Cadafais que fica na Vala do Carregado, Ponte Preces fica a 3km Oeste do Carregado e a de V.F de Xira que fica mesmo no Rio Tejo.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Fev 2021 às 00:59)

Boa noite pessoal,

2ª feira serena, isto face à agitação do fim de semana. 
O dia começou fresco, mas após o nascer do sol a temperatura subiu rapidamente dando lugar uma manhã soalheira relativamente aprazível. 
Com o crescer do dia houve um aumento gradual de nebulosidade, esta associada à frente que afectou os Açores no fim de semana, como bem referiu o @"Charneca" Mundial.
Em suma, um dia com duas caras.

Extremos: *17.9ºC* / *6.8ºC*

A pressão atmosférica, à semelhança de ontem, segue a tendência de subida, é agora superior a *1025 hPa*.


Sigo com 13.8ºC, vento fraco de sul. A próxima madrugada será menos fria.



LMMS disse:


> Boa Noite a todos,
> Minha primeira contribuição para o Forum.
> Deixo alguns dados da tormenta Karim registados por estações do SNIRH.
> Velocidade do vento por m/s e precipitação ambos dados horários, das estações mais perto do Concelho de Cascais (onde moro) com dados disponíveis para já.
> ...


Bem-vindo!


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2021 às 04:52)

LMMS disse:


> Boa Noite a todos,
> Minha primeira contribuição para o Forum.
> Deixo alguns dados da tormenta Karim registados por estações do SNIRH.
> Velocidade do vento por m/s e precipitação ambos dados horários, das estações mais perto do Concelho de Cascais (onde moro) com dados disponíveis para já.
> ...





LMMS disse:


> Alguns dados de níveis hidrométricos de estações de Lisboa e Arredores onde se pode ver o impacto que teve com a tormenta Karim, todos os níveis a subir em flecha exceto a de V.F. de Xira.
> As estações no gráfico são :
> Estação agronómica Nacional em Oeiras, Laveiras, Ponte Cadafais que fica na Vala do Carregado, Ponte Preces fica a 3km Oeste do Carregado e a de V.F de Xira que fica mesmo no Rio Tejo.



Bom dia, bem vindo ao Fórum! 
Esta é uma contribuição também útil no tópico 
*Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2021*


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2021 às 05:21)

*0,8 mm* acumulados com chuva fraca e chuvisco entre a 1h e as 2h de hoje.
*11,3ºC*, em descida depois de patamar a seguir à precipitação, com *84%* neste momento.
Vento no quadrante SE a rodar de *SSE para ESE*, entre 20 e 25 Km/h e rajadas até 32 Km/h.

O radar não é claro (Coruche ainda indisponível) e a análise das 00h também não faz perceber se esta precipitação está associada com a frente quente em aproximação ou se foram aguaceiros pré-frontais.









Veremos na evolução dos parâmetros, temperatura, pressão, etc.
A pressão está em ligeira subida.
A frente de resto está prevista perder identidade nestas latitudes.

Esta imagem do satélite Terra ilustra bem o padrão Cumuliforme da nebulosidade às *13h36 de ontem*, antes de começarem a chegar as nuvens médias e altas arautos da frente quente.





Também achei inspiradora esta vista da Beachcam do Guincho, pelas 15h11.


----------



## srr (23 Fev 2021 às 11:16)

Boas,

14º Com vento continental, algo desagradável,

Céu quase limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Fev 2021 às 11:45)

Bom dia pessoal,

É verdade, lestada moderada com desconforto térmico apesar dos cerca de 15ºc  De madrugada chuviscou tal como previsto, acumulou 0.3mm  Hoje de manhã a serra tinha um bonito capacete 





Arrábida natural park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Fev 2021 às 12:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> É verdade, lestada moderada com desconforto térmico apesar dos cerca de 15ºc. De madrugada chuviscou tal como previsto, acumulou 0.3mm. Hoje de manhã a serra tinha um bonito capacete.
> 
> ...


Belíssima imagem a que tu publicaste! Até nem parece a Serra da Arrábida, com tanto verde nos campos e o capacete à frente... 
_______________________________________
Voltando ao tema do seguimento meteorológico, digamos que caiu uns borrifos de madrugada mas os pluviómetros da zona estão a zeros. Claramente zonas a norte (Margem Norte) ou a sul (Serra da Arrábida) tiveram mais sorte neste evento devido à orografia. 

Quanto à temperatura, digamos que a noite foi "quentinha" mas o dia está incrivelmente fresco devido ao vento e à nebulosidade. Nem a humidade relativa elevada ajuda! Estão 16,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de sudeste.


----------



## fernandinand (23 Fev 2021 às 12:25)

Boas,

Por aqui o vento madrugou e acordou-me com alguma intensidade pelas ~7h.
Na última hora penso que estará a atingir o pico, com rajadas bastante fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2021 às 13:57)

Boas

Por cá  mais 3 mm.
O mensal sobe aos 150 mm.


----------



## VazCosta (23 Fev 2021 às 14:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Belíssima imagem a que tu publicaste! Até nem parece a Serra da Arrábida, com tanto verde nos campos e o capacete à frente...
> _______________________________________
> Voltando ao tema do seguimento meteorológico, digamos que caiu uns borrifos de madrugada mas os pluviómetros da zona estão a zeros. Claramente zonas a norte (Margem Norte) ou a sul (Serra da Arrábida) tiveram mais sorte neste evento devido à orografia.
> 
> Quanto à temperatura, digamos que a noite foi "quentinha" mas o dia está incrivelmente fresco devido ao vento e à nebulosidade. Nem a humidade relativa elevada ajuda! Estão 16,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de sudeste.


De repente, até parecia a "minha", Serra de Montejunto...!!!


----------



## joselamego (23 Fev 2021 às 15:02)

LMMS disse:


> Alguns dados de níveis hidrométricos de estações de Lisboa e Arredores onde se pode ver o impacto que teve com a tormenta Karim, todos os níveis a subir em flecha exceto a de V.F. de Xira.
> As estações no gráfico são :
> Estação agronómica Nacional em Oeiras, Laveiras, Ponte Cadafais que fica na Vala do Carregado, Ponte Preces fica a 3km Oeste do Carregado e a de V.F de Xira que fica mesmo no Rio Tejo.


Bem vindo ao fórum !


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (23 Fev 2021 às 16:28)

Por aqui *1,5 mm* da chuva fraca/chuviscos da madrugada. Ontem de madrugada também um aguaceiro ainda deu mais *0,5 mm* para juntar ao pote!

De resto o dia tem sido muito cinzento, sem chuva e com vento moderado de SE.
Actuais *14,8ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2021 às 16:34)

Boa tarde,

Por cá sigo com sol, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Fev 2021 às 17:25)

StormRic disse:


> Esta imagem do satélite Terra ilustra bem o padrão Cumuliforme da nebulosidade às *13h36 de ontem*, antes de começarem a chegar as nuvens médias e altas arautos da frente quente.



Nota-se bem o Tejo a descarregar sedimentos para o delta!
_____

Sintra teve mais um dia bem húmido, 3,5 mm aqui. 

Só agora aparecem os primeiros raios de sol do dia!


----------



## Geopower (23 Fev 2021 às 18:18)

Final de tarde com  céu limpo na charneca ribatejana. Vento fraco de SE. 
Poente a SW:


----------



## RStorm (23 Fev 2021 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde

Ainda continuo sem conseguir reportar os dados, mas espero que o sinal recupere já amanhã 

Hoje o dia teve duas caras totalmente distintas: o tempo nublado e cinzento dominou até meio da tarde, mas a partir daí o céu limpou gradualmente e ainda esteve bastante agradável 
Mais uma vez, deve ter chovido qualquer coisa durante a noite, pois estava tudo molhado no final da madrugada.
O vento soprou moderado de SE durante a manhã, enfraquecendo depois bastante até se tornar muito fraco.

Os próximos tempos serão uma autêntica incógnita, tanto poderemos ter alguma chuva como poderemos não ver uma gota de água, tudo dependerá do comportamento da cut-off. Eu cá digo que poderemos vir a ser surpreendidos com trovoadas lá para o final da semana


----------



## Luis Rafael (23 Fev 2021 às 20:08)

LMMS disse:


> Boa Noite a todos,
> Minha primeira contribuição para o Forum.
> Deixo alguns dados da tormenta Karim registados por estações do SNIRH.
> Velocidade do vento por m/s e precipitação ambos dados horários, das estações mais perto do Concelho de Cascais (onde moro) com dados disponíveis para já.
> ...



OLá LMMS bem vindo ao forum e à equipa Litoral Centro.

Um abraço.


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2021 às 22:13)

RStorm disse:


> Hoje o dia teve duas caras totalmente distintas: o tempo nublado e cinzento dominou até meio da tarde, mas a partir daí o céu limpou gradualmente e ainda esteve bastante agradável



Boa noite
Precisamente! Observei o mesmo não muito longe daí, do outro lado do rio: Foi por volta das 16h que se deu a mudança:

WNW





ENE





WNW





ENE










Isto significa que o núcleo de altas pressões sobre a península ibérica, extensão do anticiclone na Europa centro-meridional, levou a melhor e fez a frente quente recuar, ou pelo menos não avançar mais para Leste:











Às 11h00 era esta a vista que o Terra tinha sobre a frente e o limite Leste da nebulosidade, quando começou a ser afastado para Oeste (resolução 250 m):


----------



## João Pedro (23 Fev 2021 às 22:18)

StormRic disse:


> Acho que é mesmo um arco-íris, não pode ser tão perfeito e a lente não está numa direcção em que receba o sol.
> Além disso nas imagens de radar vê-se que houve uma nuvem/aguaceiro que acabou de dissipar-se precisamente nesse momento. Ainda havia precipitação fraca a caminho do solo, é um fenómeno comum que ocorre nos pós-frontais polares com rápida subida da pressão. Repara que o sol está nas tuas costas, exactamente na posição oposta à da direcção desse canto da foto.
> 
> 
> ...


É possível, é muito possível... aliás, o aguaceiro que me molhou estava a, ou tinha acabado de, cair quanto tirei essa foto 
-----------------------------
Dia calmo hoje por Samora, muito nublado durante a manhã, limpo e luminoso durante a tarde.
Máxima de 19,3 ºC e mínima de 13,2 ºC. 14,1 ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Fev 2021 às 22:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fica uma perspetiva diferente dessas células
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que fazes tu pelas Caraíbas? Fantásticos registos!  Enganam bem 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> É verdade, lestada moderada com desconforto térmico apesar dos cerca de 15ºc. De madrugada chuviscou tal como previsto, acumulou 0.3mm. Hoje de manhã a serra tinha um bonito capacete
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimo capacete, de facto  E, efetivamente, parece Montejunto, como já disse o @VazCosta , que já por muitas vezes vi com semelhante capacete.


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2021 às 23:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fica uma perspetiva diferente dessas células



Imagens paradisíacas, aliás o sítio é mesmo um pequeno paraíso, captadas com uma luz e composições lindas!

Complemento as tuas fotos anteriores desse dia com a imagem de satélite das células às 11H13, por cima, precisamente na altura em que as fotografaste... por baixo.






Como estamos em modo espera pelo próximo evento notável, vou deixando mais umas fotos "primaveris".

Ontem 22:

Azedas a povoar, ou melhor, a invadir, os campos:










Acabou-se a "mata" de palmeiras de Vialonga. Já tinham sido muito queimadas nos fogos de Verão, agora cortaram tudo, só restaram duas. Curioso é que esta mata tinha resistido ao, de longa data, escaravelho vermelho.





A caminho de Sintra, o sol a brincar com os Cumulus, as irisações habituais, esboços de lenticularis:
















Hoje, 23:

A Primavera a bater à porta (ou a entrar sem bater à porta):















E a "cereja no topo do bolo", primeiras papoilas em Fevereiro? 
Fotos de Cristina Bastos









Esta imagens de hoje foram obtidas na Quinta da Piedade,parque urbano da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Registo ainda para este pequeno lago que estava seco a semana passada e agora já tem fundura de água:


----------



## Mammatus (23 Fev 2021 às 23:59)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mais um dia com duas caras, mas desta feita ao contrário. Entre a manhã e até meio da tarde céu muito nublado, das 16h em diante a nebulosidade desapareceu repentinamente, pelo que ainda tivemos direito a uma hora e meia, duas no máximo, de sol pleno. Final da tarde com céu quase limpo.

Máxima registada tardiamente (16:54), consequência da diminuição da nebulosidade, uns super amenos *19.2ºC.* 
A mínima ainda está por apurar, esperar mais uns minutos até terminar o dia.

@StormRic , essa zona de altas pressões no sul da Europa a estender-se claramente até à Peninsula Ibérica, hoje a estação registou valores ligeiramente acima de 1030 hPa.

EDIT: mínima de *13.3ºC* (23:08)

Sigo com 13.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2021 às 04:12)

*Ontem 23 *em Santa iria de Azóia:

Acumulado de *1,3 mm* (0,8 mm entre a 1h e as 2h, mais dois aguaceiros fracos entre as 8h e as 10h)
Vento no quadrante SE enquanto se manteve moderado de 15 a 25 Km/h em geral e rajadas até 34 Km/h, até às 15h30 aproximadamente. Depois ficou fraco quando passou para o quadrante SW até às 21h, altura em voltou ao quadrante SE mantendo-se em ESE até agora (4h). A nebulosidade limpou de 7/8 a encoberto durou até à hora da mudança do vento, ficando então o céu quase limpo ou a 1/8.

Mínima de ontem: *11,1ºC* pelas *7h40*; máxima *16,7ºC* às *17h20* pelo sol e vento fraco; máxima secundária de 16,5ºC pelas 14h45.

Depois de subir 5 hPa desde a meia-noite às 10h, a pressão manteve-se estável dentro de um intervalo de cerca de 1 hPa até à meia-noite.
Em ligeira descida agora.

A temperatura aguentou-se nos 12ºC até à meia-noite, desceu desde aí até aos *9,3ºC* presentes.
HR entre os 85% das 7h30 às 9h15 e os 66% às 23h30. 78% neste momento.

Na análise, a frente quente dissipa-se, um vale depressionário aproxima-se, duas frentes frias...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2021 às 09:00)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia começou com céu nublado e sensação térmica baixa, mas ao longo do dia a humidade relativa foi diminuindo e começou a aparecer o sol mais ao fim da tarde. Não caiu nem uma gota durante a tarde, apesar da nebulosidade. 
Com a saída do ar quente da frente quente, a temperatura começou a cair, tendo a mínima sido registada pouco antes da meia-noite: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,6ºC
Mín: 10,4ºC

Durante a madrugada passada a temperatura mínima foi bem mais baixa, inferior a 8ºC. Neste momento sigo com 13,3ºC, vento fraco de leste e um sol bem radiante. Isto vai mudar ao longo do dia com a chegada da frente fria de amanhã, segundo os modelos.


----------



## srr (24 Fev 2021 às 10:05)

Temperatura aparente 10º , com vento constante Este.

Nada agradável, venha a cut-off


----------



## Toby (24 Fev 2021 às 12:48)

Boa tarde,

Estou em contacto com o dono da estação Davis VP2 em Sao Martinho do Porto.
Está geralmente bem montado, o anemómetro está a 12 m em frente ao oceano.
Portanto, uma estação a ter em mente.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR3


----------



## srr (24 Fev 2021 às 14:17)

A temperatura,

Subiu a pique 19º, céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Fev 2021 às 15:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Belíssima imagem a que tu publicaste! Até nem parece a Serra da Arrábida, com tanto verde nos campos e o capacete à frente...



Obrigado vizinho ! É verdade, pouco comum desta forma , mas de vez em quando acontece, agora estar tudo verde nesta altura é muito normal, a brotar tanta água é que não 



João Pedro disse:


> Que fazes tu pelas Caraíbas? Fantásticos registos!  Enganam bem



Juro.te que quando lá cheguei foi a primeira coisa que me lembrei , e comentei com a minha mulher , parece que estamos na Caraíbas  Obrigado João.



StormRic disse:


> Imagens paradisíacas, aliás o sítio é mesmo um pequeno paraíso, captadas com uma luz e composições lindas!



E sim , obrigado também para ti Ricardo, mas tal como tu disseste, ali é muito fácil tirar fotos bonitas, é local maravilhoso! E sim , a luz estava muito favorável , e foi isso que fez com que desse uma sensação caribenha 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo , depois de uma manhã com o vento de leste a fazer sentir.se novamente de forma moderada, agora temos pouco vento , e temperaturas de primavera a rondar os 18ºc  Mais logo teremos a chuva de volta, mas tudo ainda muito incerto em relação ao que poderá chover nos próximos dias 






Mas também já temos os primeiros sinais primaveris por cá , a aparecer na flora da serra , com as suas maravilhosas petúnuias selvagens, ontem a caminhada foi pela serra do Louro e já vi algumas!




Wild Orchid, Satirião-menor ( Anacamptis pyramidalis ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Vale dos Barris, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Palmela Castle, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Fev 2021 às 16:04)

RStorm disse:


> Hoje o dia teve duas caras totalmente distintas: o tempo nublado e cinzento dominou até meio da tarde, mas a partir daí o céu limpou gradualmente e ainda esteve bastante agradável





StormRic disse:


> Precisamente! Observei o mesmo não muito longe daí, do outro lado do rio: Foi por volta das 16h que se deu a mudança:



E eu observei o mesmo que vocês do topo da serra do Louro ( Palmela) 




Panoramic view Serra do Louro, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Panoramic view Serra do Louro, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Panoramic view Serra do Louro, Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2021 às 16:15)

Boa tarde

Mais notável hoje a descida rápida da pressão desde as 11h40 até às 15h15, *4 hPa *em menos de 4 horas. Combinou-se o efeito diurno do aquecimento com o recuo da crista de altas pressões, génese da _cut-off_ ?









Aquecimento sob um céu pouco nublado, com o índice UV a atingir o *nível 4* e a radiação solar com um pico de *751 Watts/m2*, a temperatura esticou-se pontualmente até aos *18,0ºC* às *15h25*, máxima provisória do dia.
A mínima ficou-se pelos *8,1ºC* das *6h50 às 7h30*. Variação da temperatura muito regular.

O vento manteve-se fraco a moderado até cerca de 20 Km/h de *Leste,* antes das 9h. Depois começou a ter rajadas que já atingiram os 37 Km/h. Das 9h às 13h rodou para *SE*, e a seguir para *Sul,* direcção de onde sopra agora.

*58% de HR* nesta altura, não atingiu hoje os 80%, o máximo foi 78% durante a maior parte da noite/madrugada até pouco depois das 7h.

Neste instante 18,2ºC, nova máxima, Cumulus humilis ou mediocris isolados.

ENE





A Oeste aproximam-se nuvens médias e altas.
WNW


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2021 às 16:54)

Boas!

Céu nublado com abertas aqui pela Azambuja... Amanha volta a chuvinha!


----------



## Geopower (24 Fev 2021 às 18:21)

Final de dia com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sul.
Poente a SW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2021 às 18:49)

Hoje o dia foi agradável, e marcado por céu parcialmente nublado, e o sol espreitava sempre que "ganhava a batalha", mas agora ao meio da tarde já se notava a mudança de tempo, e agora mesmo começou a cair uns pingo, mas nem deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2021 às 20:41)

Pressão estabilizou.






Máxima *18,3ºC *pelas 15h55. *14,4ºC* nesta altura.

Vento *SW *fraco a moderado inferior a 25 Km/h, algumas rajadas até 34 Km/h. Tendência de rodar para *SSW*.

A HR teve o seu mínimo pelas 15h35, *58%*; agora 76%, estável.

Novidades primaveris:
- Borboletas, em particular Almirante-vermelho e borboletas-da-couve.
- *Andorinhas* ! Bandos de cerca de uma dezena estiveram em manobras a alguma altitude, algumas ainda vieram às árvores.
- *Mosquito*s, autêntica praga, aos magotes e agressivos. 

Não apanhei os mosquitos, nem borboletas, mas "apanhei" algumas andorinhas:






















Já próximo do pôr-do-sol, uma larga franja de cirrus anunciava a frente fria mais perto da costa:













Leste:









WNW


----------



## RStorm (24 Fev 2021 às 20:44)

Boa noite 

A minha estação já atualizou a data e recuperou algum sinal, mais ainda sem dados. 

Hoje foi exatamente o oposto de ontem: o dia apresentou-se soalheiro e agradável, aumentando repentinamente de nebulosidade a partir do meio da tarde, especialmente no quadrante leste. 
Por momentos chegou a estar a ameaçador, mas não caiu nada. No entanto o radar mostrou algumas células não muito longe daqui. 
O vento soprou fraco de Sul, por vezes moderado durante a manhã. 

Amanhã vamos ter alguma chuva, veremos como corre


----------



## RStorm (24 Fev 2021 às 20:55)

StormRic disse:


> E a "cereja no topo do bolo", primeiras papoilas em Fevereiro?
> Fotos de Cristina Bastos


Tendo em conta os nossos antepassados, essa espécie costumava surgir mais pela primavera a dentro, atingindo o pico em Maio. 
No entanto, nestes últimos anos tem sido recorrente assistir à sua rápida floração logo em meados de Fevereiro, falo aqui da minha zona. E posso também dizer que este ano tenho visto em menor quantidade do que o "já habitual", talvez devido ao facto deste mês estar a ser diferente dos que tivemos nos anos anteriores  

(Desculpem o off-topic )


----------



## João Pedro (24 Fev 2021 às 22:29)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia bastante ameno e seco pela lezíria ribatejana, com a máxima novamente a bater nos 20 ºC, 20,4 ºC mais precisamente, mas com uma mínima ainda fresca de 8,6 ºC. Neste momento 15,1 ºC.

Ao final da tarde, pequeno passeio higiénico pelas nossas _Great Plains_ 





































Amanhã deverá ser consideravelmente diferente, com a chuva neste momento quase a "bater à porta"


----------



## João Pedro (24 Fev 2021 às 22:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Juro.te que quando lá cheguei foi a primeira coisa que me lembrei , e comentei com a minha mulher , parece que estamos na Caraíbas  Obrigado João.
> 
> Mas também já temos os primeiros sinais primaveris por cá , a aparecer na flora da serra , com as suas maravilhosas petúnuias selvagens, ontem a caminhada foi pela serra do Louro e já vi algumas!
> 
> ...



Acredito 
E mais uns belos postais! A do castelo parece mesmo um quadro  Hoje também vi uma flor silvestre que nunca tinha visto nos arrozais; um pequeno lírio, pareceu-me, muito bonito. Para a próxima tenho de fotografar e descobrir a que espécie pertence.



StormRic disse:


> E a "cereja no topo do bolo", primeiras papoilas em Fevereiro?
> Fotos de Cristina Bastos





RStorm disse:


> Tendo em conta os nossos antepassados, essa espécie costumava surgir mais pela primavera a dentro, atingindo o pico em Maio.
> No entanto, nestes últimos anos tem sido recorrente assistir à sua rápida floração logo em meados de Fevereiro, falo aqui da minha zona. E posso também dizer que este ano tenho visto em menor quantidade do que o "já habitual", talvez devido ao facto deste mês estar a ser diferente dos que tivemos nos anos anteriores


Por acaso aqui há coisa de duas semanas vi umas papoilas a florir aqui em Samora e pensei o mesmo que o @StormRic , "papoilas em fevereiro?"


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2021 às 22:58)

Um passeio pelo pulmão de Lisboa, parecia um autêntico dia de Domingo pré-covid, dada a afluência do parque florestal. Dia foi de céu limpo até às 16h, e bem quentinho, acima dos* 19ºC*. Alguns focos em flores e rebentos. Céu bastante sujo para o interior. 




































Pôr do sol foi um amarelo pálido com a chegada da frente daqui a pouco.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Fev 2021 às 00:13)

Já chove pela Figueira


----------



## Mammatus (25 Fev 2021 às 00:17)

Boa noite malta,

Dia começou com céu limpo e temperatura fresca. Com o decorrer da manhã a temperatura foi aumentando, porém sentia-se algum desconforto térmico devido ao aumento do vento, que soprou do quadrante leste.
Durante a tarde, não obstante algum vento, a temperatura manteve a tendência de subida. Igualmente neste período houve aparecimento de nebulosidade do tipo cumuliforme a leste, um padrão algo semelhante ao que ocorre nas tardes de Primavera, ou seja, aumento de nebulosidade consequente do aquecimento diurno. A par desta nebulosidade, foi aparecendo a oeste, mais para o final da tarde, nebulosidade cirriforme associada à frente da próxima madrugada.

Extremos: *20.2ºC* (15:19) / *8.4ºC* (06:59)

Destaque para a queda da pressão atmosférica, cerca de 3.7 hPa em 3h. (12-15h)






Sigo com céu muito nublado, 14.3ºC, vento fraco de SW.
Pelo radar não deverá faltar muito para começarem os primeiros pingos.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Fev 2021 às 00:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E eu observei o mesmo que vocês do topo da serra do Louro ( Palmela)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O miradouro da Margem Sul 

Na última foto essa elevação isolada no horizonte é a Serra de Montejunto? Pelo perfil parece mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 00:38)

N_Fig disse:


> Já chove pela Figueira



Aí está a frente fria a chegar, pouco activa para sul de Peniche:






Mas a precipitação começou antes, na região de Coimbra pelas 21h, com aguaceiros ptré-frontais:











A frente mesmo, só chegou ao litoral oeste pelas 23h:


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 01:32)

Chegou aqui em força, chuva forte, ruas alagadas.
O radar engana bem.

Vento fraco ou calma, a chuva cai na vertical.

13,4ºC


----------



## Mammatus (25 Fev 2021 às 01:41)




----------



## Mammatus (25 Fev 2021 às 01:45)

StormRic disse:


> Chegou aqui em força, chuva forte, ruas alagadas.
> O radar engana bem.
> 
> Vento fraco ou calma, a chuva cai na vertical.
> ...



Não terá sido este eco amarelo o causador?


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 03:14)

Mammatus disse:


> Não terá sido este eco amarelo o causador?



Precisamente! 

Parou de chover às 2h40.
Está algo complicado localizar onde chove mais intensamente.
Em Santa iria, a escassos 2 km daqui, apenas *1,3 mm*, da 1h20 às 2h20. Enquanto aqui as ruas estavam inundadas.
Infelizmente a estação da Escola está desactivada, desligam-na quando não há aulas. 
Esta frente vai trazer surpresas.

Imagem às 1h25, o eco amarelo de facto passou ao lado da estação de Santa Iria Parque.





Mas Meteo Santa Iria, apenas a cerca de 1 Km, acumulou *4,3 mm*, da 1h20 às 2h30. Esta estação está na mesma trajectória que seguem as células ao longo da frente e passa por aqui.

Temperatura desceu 2,6ºC com esta célula.
Vento mantém-se fraco mas rodou de Sul para NW.

11,3ºC neste momento.

Pode voltar a chover a qualquer momento, não se pode confiar no radar.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 04:19)

Voltou a chover, apenas fraco a moderado.

À meia-noite, quatro horas atrás, a frente estava ao largo perto da costa e com ondulações:





Agora não é claro onde estará, mas deve estar em terra:








Santa Iria:
- Parque, 3,3 mm
- Meteo, 6,1 mm
Vila Franca de Xira: 6,6 mm
Arruda dos Vinhos: 4,3 mm
Carregado: 4,8 mm/7,9 mm (duas estações)
As estações mais para Oeste têm acumulados menores. Parece que a proximidade do vale do Tejo potenciou mais a frente.

Nas EMA's do IPMA, as três primeiras horas de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 05:27)

*3,6 mm* e *6,8 mm* nas estações de Santa Iria.
*10,9ºC*
Vento em calma, o último registo de direcção foi NW.

À latitude de Lisboa o feixe do radar de Arouca pouco ou nada apanha dos ecos de precipitação nos níveis baixos (< 3 Km).


O registo horário das 4h para Tomar/Valdonas pode parecer mau funcionamento do pluviómetro, mas é de certa forma confirmado por uma estação WU próxima do aeródromo, e que registou naquele mesmo período (3h00 às 4h00) cerca de *10 mm*. Nesta estação o acumulado iniciou-se hoje precisamente às 3h, e até cerca das 5h tem um total de *13,5 mm*.
Um pouco mais a Sul/SSW a estação de Asseiceira tem outro registo que confirma Valdonas: iniciou a acumulação também pelas 3h, meia hora depois apresentava 7,6 mm e às 4h, *14 mm*; 18,5 mm até pouco depois das 5h.
Montalvo, um pouco mais longe, a SE, também registou um acumulado em 1 hora de *10,4 mm*.






No entanto nenhum eco amarelo no radar dinâmico passou naquela zona nesse período.
O único radar que está a cobrir aquela área é Arouca e mesmo nas imagens da reflectividade não é evidente.

Serve isto para alertar que a cobertura de radar na situação presente pode subestimar a verdadeira intensidade da precipitação.

Alerta também para o facto de não haver qualquer aviso de precipitação em todo o território do continente, mas pelas observações feitas podem e estão a ocorrer valores de *acumulados de precipitação em 1 hora que se enquadram dentro do critério de aviso amarelo*. Não esquecer que os solos estão ainda saturados ou quase.





Das 4h às 5h, parece mais calmo. Chegou a frente a Setúbal:


----------



## srr (25 Fev 2021 às 08:22)

5 mm - durante a noite, nem a ouvi cair.

No entanto a frente parece já adiantada demais, em relação ao previsto ?!!

Volta para trás ?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2021 às 08:48)

Bom dia, 
Ontem o dia foi de céu limpo e a temperatura durante a tarde foi incrivelmente primaveril, com uma temperatura que superou os 19ºC. Mesmo ao final da tarde, o céu estava pouco nublado e nem parecia que viria lá uma frente, embora essa já fosse visível a oeste...  

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 19,2ºC
Mín: 7,9ºC

Hoje a frente já passou e acumulou 1,7 mm, o que até está dentro do previsto. Este tipo de eventos, relacionados com depressões isoladas, normalmente não costumam render muito pela zona, tanto que nem 5 mm deverei acumular nos próximos dias. Contudo, regiões mais a sul e a leste serão beneficiadas, o que também é ótimo! 

Sigo com 12,1ºC e céu muito nublado e bastante escuro a leste.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Fev 2021 às 11:30)

Bom dia!

Muito fraquinho até agora este evento, pelo menos por aqui, até agora a chuva fraca da madrugada não rendeu mais do que *0,5 mm*...

Vento fraco de N.
Bastante sol e algumas núvens desde o início da manhã! A ver o que reserva o resto do dia... Estes dias de instabilidade são mais incertos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Fev 2021 às 11:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Ao final da tarde, pequeno passeio higiénico pelas nossas _Great Plains_



Todas belíssimas com sempre , mas gosto especialmente desta  que trouxe "atrás" de mim ! Sou muito de "constaste" como já deves ter percebido, e a luz desta foto , está com uns maravilhosos, que postal  Obrigado João.



João Pedro disse:


>





João Pedro disse:


> E mais uns belos postais! A do castelo parece mesmo um quadro  Hoje também vi uma flor silvestre que nunca tinha visto nos arrozais; um pequeno lírio, pareceu-me, muito bonito. Para a próxima tenho de fotografar e descobrir a que espécie pertence.



Obrigado, por incrível que pareça moro aqui à praticamente 40 anos, e nunca tinha fotografado o castelo de Palmela ! Ficamos á espera da foto do Lírio selvagem 



Mammatus disse:


> Na última foto essa elevação isolada no horizonte é a Serra de Montejunto? Pelo perfil parece mesmo!



É possível que sim Fábio, sinceramente não serei a melhor pessoa para confirmar isso, a mesma fica sensivelmente a 80km em linha recta, a foto foi tirada a 56mm, mas da próxima vez espreito com 300mm, para confirmar, dado que não tenho binóculos 

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Ontem por cá  também tivemos direito a um bonito poente , antes da superfície frontal chegar 

 


Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

A dita rendeu *8.6mm* , e a fasquia dos *200mm* foi ultrapassada! Mais precisamente *200.4mm* , que mês brutal , sem dúvida dos meses mais chuvosos por cá , nos últimos anos  Agora o dia segue com boas abertas, e vento  fraco predominante de Sul, cerca de *14ºc* .


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2021 às 12:51)

*9.6mm*


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2021 às 13:15)

Boas, 

Alguma chuva de madrugada e depois fechou a torneira, a animação está toda mais para o interior e Sul.

Aqui por Azambuja temos céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2021 às 15:14)

Por aqui foi mais uma bela rega, que caiu desde o inicio da madrugada, até por volta das 9 horas.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 15:54)

Boa tarde

*4,3 mm* terminados às *6h00* (Parque Santa iria); *8,0 mm* em Meteo_SantaIria.
Mínima de *10,6ºC*, *8h às 9h*.
Máxima provisória: *15,6ºC* às *13h50*.
Pressão subiu 3 hPa desde as 4h30 até ás 10h; desceu depois 2 hPa até agora.
Vento fraco a moderado, do quadrante norte, rajadas até 32 Km/h.

Cumulus mediocris e congestus, 5/8 a 7/8 de cobertura.

*15,1ºC* agora


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 16:36)

Cumulus mais pesados para NE. Horizonte fechado a Leste. Pingos fracos.




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (25 Fev 2021 às 16:37)

E soma ;

8,00 mm


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2021 às 17:11)

muito escuro para o interior, cai uns pingos


----------



## Geopower (25 Fev 2021 às 18:12)

Final de dia com céu muito nublado. Começam  a cair uns pingos dispersos
 Vento fraco de NE.

Panorâmica a SW-W:





Panorâmica a Leste:


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2021 às 18:54)

A frente parou no Alentejo, transforma-se em frente quente e retrocede para atingir novamente a RLC:


----------



## windchill (25 Fev 2021 às 19:01)

Um bonito final de dia aqui pela margem sul do Tejo...


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2021 às 19:21)

Uma chuvinha aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2021 às 20:39)

E depois de um por do sol, algo em tons amarelo/laranjado, por volta das 18 horas começou a cair uns aguaceiros, que ainda durou cerca de uns 45 minutos.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Fev 2021 às 22:35)

Mammatus disse:


> Na última foto essa elevação isolada no horizonte é a Serra de Montejunto? Pelo perfil parece mesmo!


Com mais de 99% de certeza, diria que sim  



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Todas belíssimas com sempre , mas gosto especialmente desta  que trouxe "atrás" de mim ! Sou muito de "constaste" como já deves ter percebido, e a luz desta foto , está com uns maravilhosos, que postal Obrigado João.
> Obrigado, por incrível que pareça moro aqui à praticamente 40 anos, e nunca tinha fotografado o castelo de Palmela ! Ficamos á espera da foto do Lírio selvagem


Obrigado  Também gosto muito, foi um momento especial pois estava um ambiente sombrio, como se vê pelas fotos anteriores, e de repente o sol furou por entre as nuvens, banhando tudo naquela luz dourada  O lírio ainda não foi hoje, apesar de ter estado um poente muito bonito, como se vê pelas belas fotos do @windchill , mas o trabalho não deixou... 

Para além do belo final de dia, o restante não teve nada de muito especial a registar, já que a animação ocorreu toda durante a noite, acordando-me por várias vezes. Vila Franca está com um acumulado de 8,89 mm. Os rios seguem ainda bem cheios por estas terras baixas. Mais fresco hoje, 13,1 ºC agora. A máxima foi de 16,6 ºC e a mínima de 11,9 ºC.


----------



## remember (25 Fev 2021 às 23:32)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> *4,3 mm* terminados às *6h00* (Parque Santa iria); *8,0 mm* em Meteo_SantaIria.
> Mínima de *10,6ºC*, *8h às 9h*.
> ...


Boa noite,

Acordei durante a noite com o barulho da chuva e que bem que chovia, 8mm acumulados... Para ser sincero nada mau. 

11.2°C com 77% de HR

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (25 Fev 2021 às 23:59)

Boas,

O dia valeu pela passagem da frente durante a madrugada, que rendeu um acumulado porreiro de *4.39 mm*, e pelos bonitos céus do final da tarde, com a aproximação da nebulosidade convectiva vinda de leste, embora sem qualquer registo de precipitação.

Extremos: *17.8ºC* (14:43) / *11.7ºC* (07:24)


Sigo com 12.5ºC, vento fraco de NE.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2021 às 00:48)

vai chovendo  *1.2mm
*
ontem acabou com *10mm*


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2021 às 09:05)

Boas,

Hoje sob efeito capacete, nada mexe, caem uns pingos, muito dispersos e espaçados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2021 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, durante uma grande parte da madrugada, já esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Fev 2021 às 10:16)

Bom dia!

Ao contrário de ontem, em que não choveu nada durante o dia, hoje o dia começou com chuva fraca a moderada e bastante cinzento! 
Acumulado vai nos *2,3 mm* e a subir... Continua a chover de forma persistente, fraco neste momento, desde as 6h.

Vento fraco de NE
HR a aumentar, já nos 97%!!
Dia fresco, com *11,8ºC *actuais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Fev 2021 às 10:18)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, a madrugada trouxe chuva aqui à zona. Acumulei 3,3 mm até ao momento, o que eleva o acumulado mensal para os 158,2 mm ou 173% do valor médio. O evento em si não foi nada de especial, mas também não estava à espera de muita coisa...  

Quanto ao dia de ontem, digamos que não caiu mais nada, e embora o céu a leste tenha continuado bem escuro, o sol até brilhou durante a tarde.  

Dados de ontem:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,9ºC
Mín: 11,7ºC
Prec: 1,3 mm

Agora estão 12,4ºC e céu nublado. Parece que os restos da instabilidade que afetou o Algarve hoje lá chegou aqui, mas apenas trouxe nuvens e algum borrifo - nada de especial, portanto!


----------



## srr (26 Fev 2021 às 10:37)

Chuva de volta, fraca


----------



## Geopower (26 Fev 2021 às 10:51)

Manhã de chuva fraca pelo Ribatejo. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco de Este.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2021 às 16:15)

Boa tarde

Chuva fraca ou chuvisco, acumulando, das* 6h30 às 10h30*, *2,3 mm*. *Ontem *ficou-se pelos *4,3 mm*.

O time-lapse do radar de Arouca (Coruche continua "indisponível") mostra uma circulação de SE/ESE instalada desde ontem ao fim da tarde e que trouxe à zona mais a norte da RLC precipitação significativa.


A zona sul da RLC é melhor coberta pelo radar de Loulé:

No radar é possível ver que durante a tarde de ontem houve uma situação de correntes opostas no nível baixo e nos níveis médio/alto.
Essa circulação de sentidos opostos é bem visível no time-lapse 4K (acelerado 50 vezes) de ontem, aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, na direcção do quadrante NE:


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Fev 2021 às 17:10)

Boa tarde malta!

Vinha de viagem entre Lisboa e Coruche, e pelas 16h vi uma formação que me pareceu muito suspeita, talvez com características super celulares.
Vejam o que acham. Quando cheguei Coruche passados 20 minutos estava quase dissipada (2a foto)












Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2021 às 18:24)

Aguaceiro em Coruche


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2021 às 18:59)

david 6 disse:


> Aguaceiro em Coruche


Bastante solitário esse aguaceiro. Aqui em Lisboa/Sacavém uns pingos.






A tarde teve o céu essencialmente coberto a 7/8 com nuvens médias e altas.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (26 Fev 2021 às 19:57)

Boa noite

Finalmente a minha estação começou a reportar dados a partir da tarde de hoje 

Ontem foi um dia fresco e com céu parcialmente nublado.
Aguaceiros durante a madrugada e alguns pingos dispersos no final do dia.
O vento soprou fraco de N, aumentando temporariamente de intensidade a partir do final da tarde.

Hoje foi um dia novamente fresco, mas mais chuvoso.
O céu apresentou-se cinzento e muito nublado, com abertas no final do dia. Períodos de chuva fraca até ao inicio da tarde.
Vento fraco do quadrante leste.

Amanhã parece que vamos ter uma pausa, com algum sol e temperaturas agradáveis. A partir daí entramos na lotaria das trovoadas, que apesar das chances estarem a diminuir por aqui, poderão haver algumas surpresas 

Máxima de hoje: *15,3ºC *

T. Atual:* 14,2ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Fev 2021 às 20:06)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o dia foi mais fresco. Desde a última mensagem que fiz, durante a manhã, apenas caíram uns borrifos e uma morrinha que nada acumulou. O céu esteve constantemente nublado durante o dia e esteve bastante húmido.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,2ºC
Mín: 11,7ºC
Prec: 3,3 mm

Agora estão 13,6ºC e céu pouco nublado. Só agora é que parece que o céu está a querer limpar.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2021 às 23:25)

Boas noites,

Dia sombrio hoje pela lezíria e arredores. De manhã bem cedo, pelas 7h00, tive de ir a Vila Franca e chuviscava, o mesmo acontecendo durante o regresso a Samora, cerca de hora e meia depois. Ao final da tarde voltou a chover; pingas grossas e frias. O acumulado em Vila Franca é de 1,02 mm. 
Máxima baixa e mínima alta, 15,9 ºC e 12,1 ºC, respetivamente. Neste momento estão 13,8 ºC com um céu encoberto por uma ténue camada de nuvens que a luz da lua consegue trespassar. 93% de HR.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2021 às 00:49)

3.6mm ontem


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2021 às 12:55)

Bom dia,

Por cá sigo com um belo dia de sol, e céu praticamente, já faz lembrar uma primavera, que se aproxima


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Fev 2021 às 14:26)

Dia finalmente de céu limpo com alguns cirrus e bem quente. A ir para os *20ºC*. 

Pela Serra da Carregueira e arredores de Belas:












Área queimada há alguns anos a recuperar (o bom da floresta mediterrânea):











E alguma fauna da zona (posso colocar no tópico de biodiversidade):

Saganho-mouro






Bagas moiras:






Chaga:






Loureiro do jardim:






_________

Deverá ser o meu último post no seguimento durante alguns meses, desejo a todos um bom acompanhamento do país na Primavera e no Verão  Abraço!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2021 às 18:54)

E depois de um belo dia de sol, por volta das 16 horas, logo se notou uma mudança radical, sendo o céu muito nublado, que passou a predominar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2021 às 19:04)

Boa tarde

Dia calmo e agradável, quase chegou aos vinte graus, *19,2ºC* de máxima pelas *16h20*, e não subiu mais porque o céu ficou bastante toldado de nuvens altas, Cirrostratus espessos que acabaram por bloquear totalmente o sol.

Mínima de *11,3ºC* às *7h25*. Esta foi também a hora em que a humidade relativa foi máxima, *78%*, depois de se ter mantido toda a noite e madrugada acima de 70%.

A partir das 15h a HR desceu bastante até pouco antes das *17h*, atingindo os *43%*, devido à descida acentuada do ponto de orvalho até aos *5,8ºC*, indicador de que houve uma mudança de massa de ar com a chegada das nuvens altas mais carregadas.

O sistema frontal, que ontem acabou por voltar para o oceano, foi empurrado pela corrente de Leste/SE que está agora instalada:




















Registos IPMA dos três últimos dias, 24, 25 e 26:
Precipitação:











Evolução das temperaturas diárias extremas:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Fev 2021 às 22:58)

Boas,

Por aqui o dia anterior foi incrivelmente primaveril, com muita nebulosidade elevada (mas bastante sol) e bastante humidade relativa. Há pouco a dizer, portanto... 
Durante a madrugada, ainda houve formação de nevoeiro, acumulando 0,3 mm. 
O evento dos dias 25 e 26 acumulou 4,6 mm por aqui, o que está dentro dos valores previstos. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 19,6°C
Mín: 9,0°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Agora estão 12,8°C e céu pouco nublado. Tendo em conta que amanhã não deverei registar precipitação, acho que já tenho o acumulado final do mês: uns espetaculares 158,5 mm ou 173% da média mensal! O acumulado do ano hidrológico segue nos 510,2 mm, 102% da média de outubro a fevereiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2021 às 23:00)

Boas,

Belo dia 

Entretanto deixo aqui um vídeo feito esta manhã ,desta feita na estrada de Monserrate.
Impressionante as marcas que vi dos muitos movimentos de massa que ocorreram por lá... faço ideia no sábado depois daquela loucura de acumulado (103 mm)
A estação da serra vai terminar com uns belos 247 mm. A ribeira de Colares leva um caudal robusto,  também pudera com afluentes desta magnitude...




image url


----------



## Northern Lights (28 Fev 2021 às 10:15)

Sigo com 13,5º C e céu limpo.
Mais um dia de primavera!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2021 às 11:35)

Bom dia,

Sigo com mais um de sol, e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## david 6 (28 Fev 2021 às 12:39)

vai aparecendo algumas nuvens, há modelos metem possibilidade de qualquer coisa aqui na zona deixa lá ver


----------



## RStorm (28 Fev 2021 às 13:39)

Boa Tarde 

Ontem foi um dia bastante agradável e soalheiro, mas com muita nebulosidade alta especialmente a partir da tarde. 
O vento soprou fraco de NE. 

Mínima: *10,6ºC *
Máxima: *19,8ºC *

A manhã de hoje arrancou fresquinha e com nevoeiro cerrado, que persistiu até meio da manhã. A partir daí, o céu limpou gradualmente, mas neste momento está a aumentar de nebulosidade, vinda de SE e o sol já está meio tapado. Será que ainda poderemos ter alguma surpresa? 
Lestada fraca.

Mínima: *7,3ºC *
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2021 às 16:15)

Boa tarde (sim, está mesmo boa!)

*17,8ºC* às *16h00*, máxima provisória, ainda pode subir mais um pouco.
Madrugada mais fresca, *9,3ºC* às *6h30*.

Humidade relativa máxima de *75%* entre as 6h40 e as 8h55.
*54%* agora.

Cumulus humilis a Oeste e Cumulus mediocris ou congestus longe a Leste.
Em geral, cobertura a 2/8.

O vento tem andado sempre pelos quadrantes _Leste,_ e *fraco*, < 15 Km/h e algumas calmas.

Ontem as mínimas na RLC pouco desceram:





As máximas é que se evidenciaram, com uns notáveis *23,7ºC *em Valdonas, aeródromo perto de *Tomar*, mas também igualmente notáveis os* 23,5ºC* de *Rio maior*.






O Terra, na sua passagem às 11h19, mostra um território continental bem verdinho, e grandes volumes de aluviões a continuarem a ser despejados na foz do Tejo, principalmente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2021 às 16:56)

Boa tarde,  
Por aqui o dia segue com muito sol e temperaturas bem amenas. Se ontem a temperatura quase chegou aos 20ºC, hoje foi um pouco mais abaixo mas mesmo assim quentinho tendo em conta que estamos em fevereiro... 
Ao contrário de ontem, hoje não houve nevoeiro de manhã e, portanto, não acumulei nada. Assim sendo, o mês está literalmente terminado ao nível da precipitação - o último fevereiro tão ou mais chuvoso, por aqui, que este foi o de 2014. 



RStorm disse:


> Será que ainda poderemos ter alguma surpresa?


Falso alarme... A instabilidade nem sequer sobre Portugal está - está a passar a sul do Algarve e a ir em direção à Andaluzia, logo nada nos espera por aqui (pelo menos hoje). Enfim... sigo com 16,4ºC e céu limpo, sem qualquer nebulosidade.


----------



## bandevelugo (28 Fev 2021 às 17:49)

Hoje um belo dia para espairecer a alma, embora não tão quente como ontem (pelo menos por Lisboa).

Alguma convecção a leste, captada no timelapse tirado do alto de Monsanto.


----------



## Geopower (28 Fev 2021 às 18:18)

Pelo Ribatejo dia de céu pouco nublado, temporariamente nublado durante a tarde. Neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco de oeste.

Registo do poente a oeste 250°:


----------



## RStorm (28 Fev 2021 às 20:34)

A nebulosidade foi diminuindo até o céu ficar praticamente pouco nublado ou limpo. Tinhas razão @"Charneca" Mundial, tudo não passou de um falso alarme e até na região sul, a montanha pariu um rato. De qualquer das maneiras, as chances também já não eram muitas 
A lestada fraca continuou até meio da tarde, tornando-se nula.

O inverno climatológico chega ao fim e Fevereiro termina com *91,4 mm (36,4 mm)*, não esquecendo que a minha estação esteve inoperacional entre os dias 21 e 26, portanto é bem provável que tenha atingido a barreira dos *100 mm*. Foi um mês bem chuvoso e, segundo o IPMA, esta área já se encontra totalmente em capacidade de campo, uma excelente recuperação em relação a Janeiro 

Mínima: *7,3ºC *
Máxima: *18,6ºC *

T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## almeida96 (28 Fev 2021 às 22:36)

Por aqui Fevereiro terminou com uns muito agradáveis *176,2 mm.  *(Albarraque).

Outros acumulados mensais:
Algueirão/Pexiligais - *181,9 mm*
Serra de Sintra - *246,7 mm*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2021 às 23:25)

Boa noite,
Tirando alguma nebulosidade já relatada por aqui, o dia de hoje foi idêntico ao anterior e claramente primaveril...  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,0°C
Mín: 8,9°C

Agora estão 11,8°C e céu limpo. 
_________________________
Amanhã começa a primavera, logo está na hora de nos despedirmos de mais uma estação. No caso deste ano, o inverno foi bastante interessante porque teve de tudo: instabilidade, muito frio, chuva, geadas e até mesmo tempo ameno. Acumulei 313,5 mm nestes três meses, muito acima dos 131 mm de 2019/2020, dos 121 mm de 2018/2019 ou dos 186 mm de 2017/2018, mas mesmo assim abaixo da média de 318,9 mm.  
A meu ver dividiria o inverno em três partes essenciais: 

A primeira (de 4 de dezembro a 4 de janeiro) foi uma época de grande instabilidade em forma de aguaceiros, passagem de massas de ar frias e quentes, entradas de norte (as mais importantes foram a Dora e a Bella) e uma ou outra frente mais intensa, sobretudo a de dia 20 de dezembro. A única exceção a esta tendência foi entre os dias 24 e 27 de dezembro, altura em que o tempo esteve estável devido a um anticiclone, mas frio. Acumulei 104 mm neste período;
A segunda (de 5 a 19 de janeiro) foi onde ocorreu, talvez, o período mais extremo de frio nos últimos anos. Não só os valores foram muito baixos como foi incrivelmente prolongado - inclusive nevou a cotas baixas no dia 9, resultante da Tempestade Filomena. Neste período não registei precipitação, mas registei umas mínimas bem jeitosas e vários dias seguidos de geada que começava por vezes bem cedo;  
A terceira (de 20 de janeiro ao fim de fevereiro) foi um período bastante chuvoso, em que acumulei 209,2 mm, dos quais 199 mm ocorreram no mês compreendido entre os dias 20 de janeiro e 20 de fevereiro. Pode não parecer muito, mas é quase 200% da média para a zona e diria que foi o período mais chuvoso dos últimos 3 anos. Os eventos mais marcantes foram, com certeza, a tempestade Karim e a frente de dia 20 de janeiro. Nestes tempos chuvosos ocorreram também alguns dias amenos e soalheiros pelo meio, tendo o mês acabado com um tempo bem primaveril e seco. 
Veremos como corre a primavera!


----------



## Mammatus (28 Fev 2021 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

6ª feira: períodos de chuva fraca entre o final da madrugada e até meio da manhã. Céu encoberto no resto do dia.
Tempo fresco.
*15.3ºC* / *11.9ºC*
*3.81 mm*

Evento dia 25/26: *8.2 mm* de acumulado. Nada mau tendo em conta a previsão.


Sábado: sol durante a manhã, mas a partir da tarde o céu ficou completamente velado de cirroestratos bloqueando a luz solar impedindo que a temperatura alcançasse valores ainda mais elevados, ainda assim, dia muito agradável face à época em que estamos. Vento fraco
*20.9ºC* / *10.5ºC *


Domingo: aproveitei a manhã para fazer algum exercício para desentorpecer o corpo e a mente que isto do teletrabalho+confinamento dá cabo de uma pessoa . Alguma neblina matinal e fresquinho, mas soube bem. Com o avançar do dia a temperatura aumentou rapidamente. Alguma nebulosidade convectiva a leste durante a tarde. Vento fraco.
*19.8ºC* / *8.7ºC *

Sigo agora com céu limpo, 12.2ºC, vento fraco de SW.

Último dia do mês e do Inverno climatológico.
Acumulado mensal: *155.99 mm *
Daqui a dias o IPMA vai lançar o boletim climatológico mensal, seguramente um dos Fevereiros mais húmidos dos últimos 5 anos, pelo menos.


----------



## Geopower (1 Mar 2021 às 10:09)

Pelo Ribatejo manhã de nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mar 2021 às 22:15)

StormRic disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Situação a tornar-se interessante (e imprecisa) para os próximos dias:
> 
> ...


Já estamos em março sr. Ricardo


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2021 às 01:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Já estamos em março sr. Ricardo



E o link continua a enviar para aqui... 
Lá vou eu ter que copiar outra vez a mensagem para Março.


----------

